#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الفتنة طريق مظلم .... مصر وطن واحد وليست وطنين

## قلب مصر

مع أول دقائق العام الجديد

 ضُربت مصر في عضدها بسهم مسموم

حين فجرت أيادي مشبوهة ارهابية سيارة مفخخة 

أمام كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية

لتفتت في نسيج مصر وتُدخلنا وتصهرنا في متاهات الفتنة الطائفية

بالرغم من أن من يعي الأمور وينظر لها من منظورها الحقيقي سيكتشف

أنه من المستحيل أن يُقدم أي مصري مسلم أو مسيحي 

على هذا الفعل تجاه أي دار من دور العبادة 

لأنه يعلم جيدا قدسية هذه الأماكن

وأن ما تم هو بالفعل لأيادِ أجنبية تحاول بشتى الطرق اختراق مصر 

وإيجاد منفذ لدخولها ومحاولة سيطرتها على مصر بعد استفحال الفساد 

وعدم قدرتنا وسلبيتنا نحن كأبناء مصر على مواجهة هذا الفساد

وكأننا اتكلنا كل منا على الآخر أن ينجينا من شر الفساد المحيق بنا

متى سنستفيق ونرى أننا أصبحنا مجرد أدوات 

تتلاعب بنا قوى خارجية لتهمش دور مصر الحيوي

وتحيدنا عن دورنا التاريخي ومسارنا الحقيقي

مصر تمر بأزمة حقيقية

وما حدث سيكون وبالا علينا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين

أقسم بربي أنني لدي شعور مؤكد أن من قام بهذه الفعلة هم اليهود الأوغاد

الإسرائيليون الارهابيون 

الذين  اعتادوا على السيارات المفخخة 

التي يطلقونها في شوارع فلسطين

 ليقتلوا بها المئات والمئات من أبناء شعب اغتصبوه

من يريدون أن يردوا الصفعة التي ضُربوا بها 

عندما تم القبض على شبكة التجسس الأخيرة في مصر

من يريدون لـ  أبو حصيرة أن يتربع وتشمله العناية الآلهية من أيدي قوات الأمن المصرية

وقوات حفظ السلام الارهابية

حتى لا يناله ما نال دور العبادة المسيحية في أول أيام العام الجديد

من يريدون تكرار سيناريو الحرب الأهلية في لبنان والسودان وتقسيمها

من يعلمون أن مصر إن قامت واستفاق شعبها ستكون نهايتهم الفعلية 

تاريخيا وفعليا

من يرون أن مصر حلها ليس بإنهاء مشاكلها بل بإغماسها في المزيد من الكوارث

حتى يكبلوا عقول وروح أبناءها

أنها خطة محكمة لا تخرج إلا من عقل هؤلاء الأوغاد الارهابيين الإسرائيليين

وللأسف سنقع جميعنا في الفخ إذا لم نعٍ الأمور جيدا

سؤال في الصميم وليس على الهامش

أتمنى أن يجيبني عليه المسلمون والمسيحيون

أي المكانين أولى بالتفجير في عقلية ونفسية المصري إذا دار بخُلده أن يفجر

أو إذا افترضنا أن لدينا الشعور الإجرامي بتفجير الأماكن المقدسة

دار عبادة متمثلة في كنيسة أو جامع

أم هذا المقام الوهمي المتمثل في مسمار جحا 

لليهوديين وما يطلقون عليه أبو حصيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فلنتكاتف جميعا لأننا بالفعل في وقت الأزمة

وحان أن تظهر هويتنا الحقيقية كمصريين لا فرق بيننا مسلم ومسيحي

أرض سيناء ارتوت حين استردادها بدماء شهداء مصريين لا فرق بينهم

سالت دماء المسلمين والمسيحيين 

وأنبتت كرامة وعزة وحرية نعيش فيها جميعنا الآن

استحلفكم بالله مع أولى أيام العام الجديد أن نقف جميعنا صف واحد

وأن نهدم هذا الارهاب الذي يضربنا في مقتل وذلك بالوعي وإدراك الأزمة 

وما يحيق بنا من خطر آت لا محالة

كلنا سنخسر كلنا سنخسر 

مصر وطن واحد 

وليست وطنين للمسلمين والمسيحيين

ويجب أن نحافظ على عدم تفتيت مصر وقتل هويتها 

في انتظار آرائكم لحل هذه الأزمة الرهيبة التي نمر بها

----------


## قلب مصر

فلتقرأوا معي أخواني 

اعترافات الجاسوس المصري الذي تم القبض عليه مؤخرا

فمن بين طيات الاعترافات 

ستفهمون كيف يفكر الارهابيون الإسرائيليون 

في تدمير مصر والدول العربية التاريخية

بكل ما أوتي لهم من قوة وعزم وقدرة على الإجرام



تقدم نيابة أمن الدولة العليا باعلان المتهم طارق عبدالرازق عيسي حسن المحبوس علي ذمة قضية شبكة التجسس الاسرائيلية.. بقرار الاتهام في القضية والذي يتضمن إحالة المتهم مع إسرائيليين آخرين هاربين إلي محكمة أمن الدولة طوارئ لمحاكمتهم بتهمة التخابر مع الموساد للاضرار بالمصالح القومية للبلاد.
من جانب آخر بدأت الجهات المعنية في اتخاذ الاجراءات لملاحقة الاسرائيليين الهاربين عن طريق الشرطة الجنائية الدولية الانتربول وذلك تنفيذا لقرار الدكتور المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام بالقبض عليهما.
كما يقوم المستشار طاهر الخولي المحامي العام بمتابعة من المستشار هشام بدوي المحامي العام الأول باعداد أوراق القضية والتي تضم التحقيقات مع المتهم وتحريات هيئة الأمن القومي.. تمهيدا لارسال ملف القضية إلي محكمة استئناف القاهرة لتحديد جلسة لمحاكمة المتهمين أمام محكمة أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ.
كشفت "أوراق القضية" عن العديد من الاعترافات المثيرة التي أدلي بها المتهم وكيف تحول الي جاسوس اسرائيلي والمهام التي كلفه بها الموساد للقيام بها في مصر ونقل معلومات "سرية" الي اسرائيل.
ووفقا لما جاء في الأوراق فإن المتهم 37 عاما حاصل علي دبلوم صناعي وصاحب شركة استيراد وتصدير.. أدلي بأقوال تفصيلية عن "السقوط" مع الموساد إعترف بأن بداية السقوط كانت "ضائقة مالية" تعرض لها.. حيث جاء في هذه الاعترافات: إنني حصلت علي دبلوم صنايع في عام 1991 وعقب ذلك سافرت الي الصين وهناك التحقت بمعهد تدريب لرياضة الكونغ فو لمدة سنتين.. وعدت من الصين في عام 1994 وعملت كمدرب لرياضة الكونغفو لكنني قررت الهجرة الي الصين وذلك لمروري "بضائقة مالية" وفي الصين قمت بارسال رسالة لموقع جهاز المخابرات الاسرائيلية قلت فيها إنني مصري ومقيم بالصين وأبحث عن عمل ووضعت رقم "تليفوني".
كان ذلك في مايو عام 2007 وبعد هذه الرسالة بنحو ثلاثة شهور.. في أغسطس من نفس العام: تلقيت إتصالا هاتفيا من مسئول بجهاز المخابرات الاسرائيلية هو جوزيف ديمور طلب مني في هذا الاتصال مقابلتي في دولة تايلاند.. لكن تعذر علي الحصول علي تأشيرة دخول الي تايلاند.. فتوجهت إلي دولة نيبال بتكليف من جوزيف ديمور ومكثت هناك حوالي 15 يوما.. وتلقت اتصالا من جوزيف مور يبلغه بتعذر سفره إليه وتم الاتفاق علي اللقاء في الهند وقرر المتهم إعترافاته إن مسئول المخابرات الاسرائيلية جوزيف ديمور ارسل له رسالة عبر البريد الالكتروني طلب فيها منه الحضور الي مقر السفارة الاسرائيلية.. قال: فتوجهت الي هناك حيث استقبلني ديمور وناقشني في سيرتي الذاتية ومؤهلاتي العلمية والوظائف التي شغلتها في مصر وسلمني ألفا و800 دولار مقابل نفقات السفر والاقامة وأفهمني أن الحاقي للعمل بجهاز الموساد يستلزم سفري الي تايلاند لاجراء بعض الاختبارات.. وتوجهت الي هناك في يناير عام 2008 والتقيت معه في السفارة الاسرائيلية في تايلاند.. حيث أبلغني أنه لابد من خضوعي لجهاز كشف الكذب.. ثم اصطحبني شخص آخر وتم فخصي بالجهاز وسألوني عدة أسئلة قمت بالاجابة عليها.. ثم ابلغني جوزيف ديمور بأنني إجتزت الاختبار وسلمني ألف دولار مكافأة.
في المرحلة التالية ظهر المتهم الاسرائيلي "إيدي موشيه" والذي يحتل المركز الثاني في لائحة الاتهام.. حيث قام جوزيف ديمور بتقديم "الجاسوس" الي موشيه ليتولي تدريبه علي كيفية إجراء حوارات مع أشخاص بعينهم والتواصل معهم.
وعدت الي الصين بتعليمات من موشيه وأنشأت شركة استيراد وتصدير "لتكون ستارا لنشاطي مع الموساد" تكلفت 5 الاف دولار.. وابلغني موشيه أنني سأحصل علي راتب شهري 800 دولار مقابل تعاوني مع الموساد بخلاف المكافآت ومصاريف الاقامة وتوجهت الي تايلاند بدعوة من إيدي موشيه في مايو عام 2008 والتقيت به وأمدني بموقع الكتروني والرقم السري الخاص به وأبلغني أن الموساد تولي إنشاء هذا الموقع علي الانترنت كغطاء تحت مسمي شركة "إتش آر" ويحتوي علي وظائف شاغرة في جميع التخصصات والتسويق للشركات التي تعمل في مجال تجارة الزيتون والحلويات في سوريا.. وكلفني بفحص المتقدمين لشغل تلك الوظائف وأخبرني بأنني سأتولي مسئولية الاشراف عليه وإعداد تقارير عن الظروف الاجتماعية للمتقدمين ومؤهلاتهم العلمية لانتقاء من يصلح منهم للتعاون مع المخابرات الاسرائيلة.
اضاف المتهم كلفني موشيه بالسفر الي سوريا لمقابلة المتقدمين واعداد تقارير عنهم منتحلا اسما حركيا "طاهر حسن" وتم تكليفي باعداد تقارير عن التواجد الأمني في الشارع السوري.. وسافرت الي دمشق والتقيت بعدد من الاشخاص وأصحاب الشركات.. وقمت باعداد تقرير عن نتائج الزيارة والأشخاص الذين التقيت بهم وقدمته لموشيه ومنحني 2500 دولار مكافأة.
دعاني إيدي موشيه في أغسطس عام 2008 للتوجه الي تايلاند وهناك قدمني لضابط بجهاز الموساد يدعي "أبوفادي" وتم تكليفي بالسفر الي سوريا ومقابلة عميل للموساد هناك.. وأعطاني إيدي موشيه رقم هاتف العميل وسلمني 2500 دولار لأسلمها للسوري و500 دولار لاشتري هدايا وألف دولار مصاريف الاقامة.. وسافرت والتقيت بالشخص السوري وقدمت له الهدايا وسلمته المبلغ ثم عدت الي تايلاند وقدمت لايدي موشيه تقريرا بذلك.. وتوجهت بعد ذلك الي "لاوس" في فبراير 2009 بدعوة من موشيه حيث سلمني جهاز حاسب آلي محمول و"فلاش ميموري" ودربني علي كيفية استخدام الأجهزة المشفرة.. ثم توجهت في مارس 2010 الي دولة "مكاو" .. وكلفني إيدي موشيه بالبحث عن أشخاص يعملون في مجال شركات الاتصالات بمصر لتجنيدهم لصالح المخابرات الاسرائيلية فوافقت.. وقاموا بانشاء موقع علي شبكة المعلومات الدولية يحمل اسم شركة "هوشتك" مقرها هونج كونج كغطاء "للموساد" الاسرائيلي للاعلان عن وظائف شاغرة في مجال الاتصالات في مصر.
وقمت باعداد تقارير عن اشخاص تقدموا لشغل وظائف الاتصالات التي تم الاعلان عنها في مجال الاتصالات من مصر وقدمتها لايدي موشيه.
بلغت جملة المبالغ التي تقاضاها المتهم المصري من الاسرائيليين الهاربين وفقا لما جاء في أوراق القضية 37 ألف دولار أمريكي.

----------


## د. أمل

العزيزة  " قلب مصر "

لقد كنتِ أسبق منى فى كتابة هذا الموضوع
و فكرت مثلك تمامًا .. أن الأدعى للتفجير هو " أبو حصيرة "
و أعتقد أن الكثيرين من المصريين لهم نفس التفكير
فغباء الصهاينة  - مهما توسموا فى أنفسهم الذكاء - سيوقعهم فى الكثير من الزلات المفضوحة
و الله لو بيدى الأمر لأزلت هذا الأبو حصيرة على الفور ردًا على هذه الجريمة و منعًا لليهود من تدنيس أرض مصر بمجرد تواجدهم

 عندما قرأت الموضوع أردت المشاركة على الفور
و ربما تكون لى عودة بإذن الله

و كل عام و مصر و المصريين بخير

----------


## اليمامة

تم التثبيت الفورى  يا أم يوسف..
طرحك من الأهمية القصوى فى هذا الوقت بالتحديد وأشكرك جدا على العرض الطيب وسرعة احتواء مشاعرنا جميعا  من جراءهذا الحدث المؤسف فى هذا الموضوع المتزامن بذكاء مع الواقعة....
وأتمنى من كل اخوانى أن يشاركونا هذه القضية العاجلة والخطيرة هاهنا ..ولنحاول أن نمسك بقبضة حديدية واثقة ..قوية ومتحدة موطن الغدر..والقبح الذى أتانا من خارج أسوار وطننا نتيجة لسياسة الإستسهال وتقبل الشارد والإستماع لصوت الغريب الحقير..ومن ثم ضرب الهوية والشعور بالإنتماء فى مقتل ..وقتل العقول وفساد القلوب..خفوت العزيمة..وهذا هو عين المراد الأساسى..
التخطيط مفضوح مع سبق الإصرار والترصد لضرب بنيتنا الإجتماعية واثارة أخطر المآزق على الإطلاق..مأزق الفتنة الطائفية ..المأزق الصعب ..وضرب الهوية الدينية والعقائدية..الهوية التى هى من أخطر الهويات على الإطلاق..الهوية الروحية للإنسان..الهوية التى نحترمها ونجلها مسلمين ومسيحين..ولم نكن أبدا فى يوم من الأيام بالقوم البادئيين بالعداء..وديننا حثنا فى تعاليمه السمحة على احترام الأديان والعيش فى سلام..
ولكن لا..
لا وألف لا..
نحن أذكى كثيراً من كل ما يحاك..وخاصة إذا كانت الحياكة بكل هذا الفتق المتسع القذر..بكل رداءة الصناعة تلك..وكل هذا الغباء..
حتى لو كانت فى مطلع السنة الجديدة..وفى عيد الأخوة المسيحين..
لن يستطيعونا يا سيدتى..أؤكد لك..كما أؤكد لك أن هذه الحادثة بكل ما ستتركه من مرارة فى نفوسنا إلا أنها ستبقى حدث عارض منسى فى قلوب هذا الشعب الطيب الذى لا يحمل ضغينة ولا يعرف أبدا العدوانية الدينية ولا التفرقة العنصرية التى يجيدوها هم..هم ..هم وحدهم ولسنا نحن..
أؤكد لك على هذا يا سيدتى..
صباح الفل عليكى ..وكل سنة ومصر بخير ..وكل الشعب المسلم والمسيحى طيب ..وعام سعيد ان شاء الله ..وتحدى أكبر نستطيعه من خلال التحريك المصحوب بالوعى والمعرفة..مثلما فعلتى الآن لإحتوائنا وسنفعل جميعا من خلفك..
تقبلى خالص تحياتى وتقديرى..
وسأعود..
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

بكتب الرد ده والتليفزيون مفتوح على رد السيد الرئيس..وهو بيقول أيها المواطنون..وسنقطع يد الارهاب
ووراها أغنية شيرين ماشربتش من نيلها
ردود أفعال قوية بصحيح

ماهو لو فيه هنا أمن صاحي ووزير داخلية فاهم شغلته ايه غير انه يأمن السادة زوار أبو حصيرة مكنش ده حصل
انا معاكي جدا يا ام يوسف ان العمل الارهابي مش بيد مصرية ..أكيد أجانب..يهود بقى ولا غيرهم مش فارقة كلهم بقوا اخوات النهارده
انما السؤال دلوقتي الناس دي أخدت راحتها ازاى وعملت اللي عملته..اختراق يعني ثغرة وعمل زي ده يؤكد نجاحها
عايزة أقول اننا مسئولين عن اللي بيحصل كسياسة دولة..وللأسف حادث زي ده متوقع ومكنش بعيد يحصل بأي صورة
الضمير لما يغيب توقعوا أي حاجة

شكرا يا أم يوسف واعذريني لو كنت عصبية دلوقتي
أكيد ليا عودة

----------


## سوما

جوايا شئ بيقول انهم اكيد مش مصريين اللى اتسببوا فى كده ,,
حد عايز يعمل زعزعة وقلق وفتنة جوه البلد .....
هنفضل مصريين طول عمرنا مسلمين مع مسيحين ,,ده حتى وقت الحرب حربنا وموتنا وعشنا مع بعض ..
ألهنا واحد ,, يومنا واحد ,, سعادتنا واحدة ,, حزننا واحد ,, حتى دراستنا وشغلنا واحد .. ودمنا هيفضل واااااااااااااااااحد ..!
وبجد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل اللى يدمر ويقتل ويخرب ... !!

----------


## قلب مصر

> العزيزة  " قلب مصر "
> 
> لقد كنتِ أسبق منى فى كتابة هذا الموضوع
> و فكرت مثلك تمامًا .. أن الأدعى للتفجير هو " أبو حصيرة "
> و أعتقد أن الكثيرين من المصريين لهم نفس التفكير
> فغباء الصهاينة  - مهما توسموا فى أنفسهم الذكاء - سيوقعهم فى الكثير من الزلات المفضوحة
> و الله لو بيدى الأمر لأزلت هذا الأبو حصيرة على الفور ردًا على هذه الجريمة و منعًا لليهود من تدنيس أرض مصر بمجرد تواجدهم
> 
>  عندما قرأت الموضوع أردت المشاركة على الفور
> ...


الغالية داو داو ....
كل الشواهد ترمي وتوحي بأن  الحادث وراءه تنظيم القاعدة وتهديداته الأخيرة
ولكن بقليل - وأكرر هنا قليل - من الوعي نجد أن هذا أمر أيضا مستبعد تماما
فالقاعدة أولى بها إن كانت تنوي التفجير أن تفجر أبو حصيرة وعائلته جميعا طالما لها هذه اليد الطويلة التي تستطيع بها اختراق مصر وضربها في الصميم بهذا الشكل
وتفجير سيارة أو ثلاث 
الأمر بالفعل مفضوح وخطير يا داو داو
ولا يجب أن يصنف ضمن الفتنة الطائفية
من قتلوا في هذا التفجير أمام الكنيسة مسلمين ومسيحيين وليسوا مسيحيين فقط
الحادث حدث في شارع مصري سكندري أمام كنيسة
استهدف مسلمين ومسيحيين
من في مصلحته أن يقتل وبلا وعي في سبيل الحرص على مسماره الذي سيتم الاحتفال به بعد سبعة أيام
في انتظارك فأنا أعلم أن لديكي الكثير مما سيدعم الوعي والاحاطة بالأزمة التي نمر بها
تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> الغالية داو داو ....
> كل الشواهد ترمي وتوحي بأن  الحادث وراءه تنظيم القاعدة وتهديداته الأخيرة
> ولكن بقليل - وأكرر هنا قليل - من الوعي نجد أن هذا أمر أيضا مستبعد تماما
> فالقاعدة أولى بها إن كانت تنوي التفجير أن تفجر أبو حصيرة وعائلته جميعا طالما لها هذه اليد الطويلة التي تستطيع بها اختراق مصر وضربها في الصميم بهذا الشكل
> وتفجير سيارة أو ثلاث 
> الأمر بالفعل مفضوح وخطير يا داو داو
> ولا يجب أن يصنف ضمن الفتنة الطائفية
> من قتلوا في هذا التفجير أمام الكنيسة مسلمين ومسيحيين وليسوا مسيحيين فقط
> الحادث حدث في شارع مصري سكندري أمام كنيسة
> ...


قلب مصر..
تنظيم القاعدة لا يفعل هذه الفعلة..إطلاقا..هذا ما أعتقده..
وأحاول الثقة فيه تماما..وتنظيم القاعدة عقب اى عملية أعتقد أنه يطلق بيان عن مسئوليته عن الحدث بشكل مباشر وهذا ما لم يحدث حتى الآن..
ثم تنظيم القاعدة يفعل تلك الفعلة على أساس يعنى قضية " كاميليا شحاتة "..!!
ولم لا تكون القوى الخارجية المتربصة قد استغلت هذه القضية وموقف تنظيم القاعدة وقامت بهذه الحادثة لتلتصق به كالعادة وبشكل منطقى إجرائى جدا..
أعتقد أننا لا يجب أن نصدق ذلك...
فهم الآن يحاولون أن يضربوا كل العصافير بحجر واحد..هههههههه..مثل مصرى شهير..نعرفه قبلهم..منذ زمن بعيد..
المخططات هذه عادة تتم فى سرية وفى غفلة..لأنها جبانة وحقيرة..
وكل العالم تعرض لمثل هذه الحوادث المفخخة بعيدا عن أعين الشرطة والمسئولين وخاصة أنها تتم فى توقيتات مدروسة بدقة..مثل هذا التوقيت تماما..
حزينة وعصبية وأفور..وكل شىء..
ولكنى قوية..ولم أهتز..ولم تفت فى عضدى والله هذه الحادثة
حزينة بالتأكيد لأجل الضحايا..ولكن..ثمة ثمن لابد من دفعه..ثمة ضحايا مطلوبين..وهل يجب أن يكون هناك ثمن وهناك ضحايا!!
للأسف نعم..يجب..
وأتمنى أن نكون أقوياء جميعا برغم الثمن الباهظ وأن نستبصر الأمور أكثر..على الأقل لأجل من ماتوا..وكانوا الضحية..كفانا ضحايا ودماء..يكفى جدا الأثمان الباهظة التى دفعت..

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تم التثبيت الفورى  يا أم يوسف..
> طرحك من الأهمية القصوى فى هذا الوقت بالتحديد وأشكرك جدا على العرض الطيب وسرعة احتواء مشاعرنا جميعا  من جراءهذا الحدث المؤسف فى هذا الموضوع المتزامن بذكاء مع الواقعة....
> وأتمنى من كل اخوانى أن يشاركونا هذه القضية العاجلة والخطيرة هاهنا ..ولنحاول أن نمسك بقبضة حديدية واثقة ..قوية ومتحدة موطن الغدر..والقبح الذى أتانا من خارج أسوار وطننا نتيجة لسياسة الإستسهال وتقبل الشارد والإستماع لصوت الغريب الحقير..ومن ثم ضرب الهوية والشعور بالإنتماء فى مقتل ..وقتل العقول وفساد القلوب..خفوت العزيمة..وهذا هو عين المراد الأساسى..
> التخطيط مفضوح مع سبق الإصرار والترصد لضرب بنيتنا الإجتماعية واثارة أخطر المآزق على الإطلاق..مأزق الفتنة الطائفية ..المأزق الصعب ..وضرب الهوية الدينية والعقائدية..الهوية التى هى من أخطر الهويات على الإطلاق..الهوية الروحية للإنسان..الهوية التى نحترمها ونجلها مسلمين ومسيحين..ولم نكن أبدا فى يوم من الأيام بالقوم البادئيين بالعداء..وديننا حثنا فى تعاليمه السمحة على احترام الأديان والعيش فى سلام..
> ولكن لا..
> لا وألف لا..
> نحن أذكى كثيراً من كل ما يحاك..وخاصة إذا كانت الحياكة بكل هذا الفتق المتسع القذر..بكل رداءة الصناعة تلك..وكل هذا الغباء..
> حتى لو كانت فى مطلع السنة الجديدة..وفى عيد الأخوة المسيحين..
> لن يستطيعونا يا سيدتى..أؤكد لك..كما أؤكد لك أن هذه الحادثة بكل ما ستتركه من مرارة فى نفوسنا إلا أنها ستبقى حدث عارض منسى فى قلوب هذا الشعب الطيب الذى لا يحمل ضغينة ولا يعرف أبدا العدوانية الدينية ولا التفرقة العنصرية التى يجيدوها هم..هم ..هم وحدهم ولسنا نحن..
> ...


اتمنى معكٍ يا ندى أن نتشارك جميعا ونحاول من خلال أفكارنا البناءة أن نجد حلولا إيجابية لهذه الأزمة

ما حدث في ثانية سيتحمل عواقبه أجيال وراء أجيال
ولن يكون حادث عارض لا بل سيكون حادث فارق ومؤلم في تاريخ مصر
اعتصر ألما وأشعر بغصة شديدة في حلقي وأنا اكتب هذه الكلمات
ولكن للأسف سيدفع أبناء هذا الجيل ثمن سلبيتهم الشديدة ومواقفهم الهشة تجاه الفساد 
الذي رأوه ولم يقوموا بثورة تجاهه ليغيروه 
النظام الفاشل الذي يدير منذ ثلاثة عقود
دولة من أهم دول العالم حضاريا وثقافيا 
يصل بها الحال المزري لأن تتلاعب بها أيدي الأجانب وفقا لأهوائهم وأغراضهم السلطوية والاستعمارية
وليس وفقا لآرادة هذا الشعب الحضاري الذي يفقد وبمنتهى السهولة جينات حضارته المتوارثة منذ آلاف السنين
ويقدمها  لهم على طبق من ذهب
وبالفعل يا ندى الهوية الدينية من أعمق الهويات والتي إن تفتت الهويات الأخرى يبقى للإنسان نزعته الدينية التي يصعب تفتيتها أبدا
ولهذا فحين يشعر المسلم أو المسيحي بأنه مستهدف دينيا فأن الأمر أصعب عليه بكثير 
ورد الفعل سيكون إزاءه خطير
دقوا أجراس الخطر
فمن الآن وصاعدا لن يسلم مسلم أو مسيحي في مصر حين آداء صلاته في دار عبادته
سيشعر أن يد الارهاب تقف مترصدة له وراء باب الجامع وباب الكنيسة تنوي أن تقصف به
أهم يبذرون الخوف في نفوس أبناءنا مسلمين ومسيحيين
يزرعون الغل والحقد والشعور بالأخذ بالثأر والانتقام 
والترقب والخوف

يا الله ما الذي نمر به الآن 
اللهم ارحمنا يارب

اتمنى يا ندى معكِ أن تمر الأزمة وأن نتماسك
فلنحاول أن نقف صفا واحدا ولا ندع مجالا لإحتلالنا نفسيا ومسخ هويتنا وشعورنا بالأمن
تحياتي وتقديري يا ندى وفي انتظارك دائما فأنت ممن يحملون روح التغيير والتحريك والوعي
كل عام وأنتي طيبة 
وكل عام ومصر كلها مسلميها ومسيحييها طيبين وآمنين مطمأنين في وطنهم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا معنديش تعليق
حاسة اني متلجمة و مش عارفة اتكلم 
بس اللي عمل كده شوية كلاب فعلا كلاااااااب

----------


## اليمامة

> اتمنى معكٍ يا ندى أن نتشارك جميعا ونحاول من خلال أفكارنا البناءة أن نجد حلولا إيجابية لهذه الأزمة
> 
> ما حدث في ثانية سيتحمل عواقبه أجيال وراء أجيال
> ولن يكون حادث عارض لا بل سيكون حادث فارق ومؤلم في تاريخ مصر
> اعتصر ألما وأشعر بغصة شديدة في حلقي وأنا اكتب هذه الكلمات
> ولكن للأسف سيدفع أبناء هذا الجيل ثمن سلبيتهم الشديدة ومواقفهم الهشة تجاه الفساد 
> الذي رأوه ولم يقوموا بثورة تجاهه ليغيروه 
> النظام الفاشل الذي يدير منذ ثلاثة عقود
> دولة من أهم دول العالم حضاريا وثقافيا 
> ...


أنا ماعتقدش يا أم يوسف ان الحادثة دى هتاخد تداعيات أكبر
لسبب..لأن كان فيه حوداث أكبر وأخطر حصلت..وانتهت..ونامت
والشعب بقى عارف ان هناك مشروع اجرامى اسمه " اثارة الفتنة الطائفية "..
بقت قديمة..وأمخاخ الناس..أمخاخ المصريين كبيرة والله..بتعرف تميز..
احنا لسنا عايشين وموجودين يا أم يوسف وبنكافح برغم ظروفنا الصعبة..بنحاول وبنشتغل برغم حياتنا الرمادية..عايشين برغم مرتبات الناس الضئيلة..برغم المادة المنعدمة..برغم الامكانات الضعيفة..وعلى قدر أهمية المادة والامكانات إلا ان الروح المصرية أقوى منهم..والدليل أننا موجودين ومكملين وعايشين برغم الخساير وبرغم التضحيات
بالطبع لا انكر هبوط مستويات كتيرة مهمة..زى المستوى الثقافى الإجتماعى بكل ما يحويه من قيم وملامح وعادات نتيجة بعض الإحلال اللى بيحصل وبعض الغزو الفكرى المتعولم..لكن أصلنا غالب..عارفة ليه..علشان احنا مسلمين - مصريين..مزيج فريد جدا..
هكذا أشعر فى نفسى..وأتوسم فى هذه الأمة..
أدعو الله معك أن تمر الأزمة على خير وأنا مازلت أوقن أنها بسيطة ان شاء الله اذا ماقورنت بالمحن المنصرمة التى سلطت على هذه القضية بالتحديد
تحياتى لك وأشكرك على ردك الطيب
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد



----------


## سيد جعيتم

*من قام بهذ العمل الجبان ليس مسلم ولا مصرى
المقصود ضرب مصر لا ضرب مسيحييها 
المقصود ان تشتعل الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين
أيد الصهيونية واضحة حتى لو أعلن تنظيم القاعدة مسئوليته فقد قام بالعملية لصالح الصهيونية
طالما لم يتم معالجة الأسباب والحكومة ضعيفة فستتكرر هذه العمليات الجبانة
لك الله يا مصر
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## قلب مصر

> بكتب الرد ده والتليفزيون مفتوح على رد السيد الرئيس..وهو بيقول أيها المواطنون..وسنقطع يد الارهاب
> ووراها أغنية شيرين ماشربتش من نيلها
> ردود أفعال قوية بصحيح
> 
> ماهو لو فيه هنا أمن صاحي ووزير داخلية فاهم شغلته ايه غير انه يأمن السادة زوار أبو حصيرة مكنش ده حصل
> انا معاكي جدا يا ام يوسف ان العمل الارهابي مش بيد مصرية ..أكيد أجانب..يهود بقى ولا غيرهم مش فارقة كلهم بقوا اخوات النهارده
> انما السؤال دلوقتي الناس دي أخدت راحتها ازاى وعملت اللي عملته..اختراق يعني ثغرة وعمل زي ده يؤكد نجاحها
> عايزة أقول اننا مسئولين عن اللي بيحصل كسياسة دولة..وللأسف حادث زي ده متوقع ومكنش بعيد يحصل بأي صورة
> الضمير لما يغيب توقعوا أي حاجة
> ...



يا ناريمان خللي الإعلام المصري على جنب
لأنه وبمزاجه فقد عرشه كأول إعلام في الشرق الأوسط وله الريادة
وتنازل بكامل إرادته واستسلم لفضائيات خليعة بتدعم الفُجر والارهاب في نفس الوقت

بالفعل يا ناريمان احنا مخترقين سياسيا وإداريا منذ فترة طويلة وهو ما أدى بنا إلى هذه الأحداث الغريبة على مجتمعنا
منذ متى والمسلمين أو المسيحين يغتالوا في أعيادهم
من له المصلحة غير اسرائيل وأمريكا في ضرب مصر والنفوذ بداخلها واختراقها
وأي سياسة يا ناريمان
للأسف السياسة الداخلية في تناول الأمور ومعالجتها بالشكل الفاسد هي السبب الرئيسي لاختراقنا 
الدم يفور بداخلنا جميعا في الشارع أبسط البسطاء من ليس له أي انتماءات يستنكر الحادث
ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن يقوم بهذه الفعلة الجبانة مصريين

أتمنى أن نقف سويا ومعا في مواجهة ما سيأتي من محاولات للتفرقة بين مسلمي ومسيحي مصر 
وربنا يستر عما ستسفر عنه الأيام القادمة
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي وفي انتظارك بشكل أهدأ لتبادل الأفكار في حل هذه الأزمة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ""  لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ  وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ  قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ ""
> صدق الله العظيم*


_



اللي عمل كده هوا نفسه المسئول عن احداث الأزهر
هوا نفسه المسئول عن اللي بيحصل في فلسطين الحبيبة و القدس _أورشليم_
هوا نفسه المسئول عن كل فتنة في العالم
اللي عمل كده مش قصده مسلمين ولا مسيحيين 
قصده مصر ..فياريت لما نتكلم نحط مصر في عنينا و قلبنا و نتكلم بلسانها
المرحلة اللي بنمر بيها صعبة و محتاجة ناس جدعة قلوبهم على بعض 
محتاجة رجالة و بنات بيحبوا مصر بجد ..يا ترى هنعرف و نكون أدها ؟؟
انا أدها إن شاء الله_
_..






عم مينا و شيخ امين 
الله عليهم لما كانوا بيضحكوا
علي نكته واحده 
مش مهم مين يقولها 
المهم النكته حلوة

واللي اجمل و اللي احلي 
ضحكه طالعه من روحين
عم مينا شيخ امين
 شوف حروف الاسم حتي
 مينا نفس حروف امين

 
_

----------


## سوما

هما دول المصريين , :2: , مسلمين ومسيحين ..
 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

رغم تعبي الشديد اليوم ..لم يقدر لي متابعه الحادث الاليم الواقع امام الكنيسه في الاسكندريه 
ولكن بعد قليل ..تابعت قدر مااستطيع ..فضائيات ..وجرائد اليكترونيه 
وللاسف الشديد ..العمل خسيس والحادث فج لاتقره احكام اسلام او مسيحيه او حتي انسانيه .. 
وقلبي مع المسيحين والمسلمين المصابين في الحادث 
ومن توفاهم الله في تلك العمليه الانتحاريه (اليهوديه الي حد كبير ) 
وقد اكبرت بكل الاعجاب موقف المسلمين حين وقفو بجور الاخوه الاقباط في المحنه الشديده 
حين رايتهم يتبرعون بالدم ..وينددون بالحادث ..ويرفضون الصاقه بالاسلام ..
فالرسول الكريم اوصانا خيرا بهم ..
والقران الكريم يقول لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم أن الله يحب المقسطين * 
والبر هو احسن انواع المعامله ..وخير مايؤتمر به انسان .. 
وتصريحات الشيخ الجليل شيخ الازهر ..وتصريحات دار الافتاء جائت جميله ومناسبه تماما 
وجائت التصريحات صفعه قويه ضد من يروجون للفتنه الطائفيه في مصر .. 
فالحادث  حقا وصدقا ..لايقره الاسلام .. 
وشيخ الازهر سيزور عدا البابا شنوده لتقديم التعازي في مصابي حادث الاسكندريه .. 
وهو امر محمود وله وجاهته ..وله قدره .. 

فقط لم يعجبني تصريح المجلس الملي بالاسكندريه ( وهو مجلس له وزنه ) 
حيث يقول ( الحاث تصعيد ضد الاقباط ) وهو منشور علي بعض المواقع ..من بينها موقع مصراوي 
وان (اسباب الحاث تعود الي الشحن الطائفي وافتراءات ضد الكنيسه ) 

وكلام المجلس بتلك الصوره انما يخدم مثيرو ضجه الفتنه الطائفيه ..
فكان لابد ان تكون التصريحات اهدأ ..والا تتحول القضيه مره اخري الي مسلمين واقباط .. 
فما ينبغي للمجلس الملي في التوقيت العصيب الحالي ان يدلي بتصريحات مثيره كتلك .. 
فينبغي ان تكون تصريحاته تجمع شتات الاخوه المسيحين ..وتثق صفا واحدا ضد اعداء الوطن ..  
والعمل بالفعل لم يكن يستهدف مسيحين ..فانه يوجد اكثر من ثمانيه مسلمين توفو جراء الحادث 
بل هو يستهدف الوطن باكمله ..مصر كمصر ..وليس اقباط مصر او مسلمين مصر ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*هي الدولةُ الثقافيةُ العُظمى

- مِصْرُ -

ولن يستطيعُها الغربُ
الذي كلما بحث في - وعن - تاريخِه
وجده هنا في الشرق
وهي أزمتُهُ الوجودية

مِصْرُ

لن تستطيعُها كُلُّ العصاباتِ

الداخلية - عِمالة واستسلام أداري -

والخارجية

مِصْرُ

بلادي بلادي

الهويةُ التي هي أكثر إحاطة وشمولاً
من أىَِ مُفردةٍ بداخلها
إنها الثقافة العظمى التي هي فيضُ هذا الشعبِ عبر تاريخِهِ كُلِّه
بوعائه الجيني والعقائدي والإنساني*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## قلب مصر

اسمحوا لي أخواني الأعزاء
أن أعرض عليكم وثيقة هامة تاريخية
من شأنها أن تنفي عن المسلمين أي شبهة علاقة بهذا الحادث
أيا كانت هوية مرتكبيه وديانتهم فهم ليسوا على ملتنا وعلى هويتنا الدينية الاسلامية الحقيقية
العهدة العمرية
عهدة عمر الفاروق
حينما دخل أرض فلسطين من آلاف السنين
ووثيقة تأمين المسيحين والحفاظ عليهم




العهدة العمرية

هذا ما أعطى عبد الله أمير المؤمنين (عمر بن الخطاب) أهل إيلياء من الأمان، أعطاهم أماناً لأنفسهم وأموالهم وكنائسهم وصلبناهم، وسقيمها وبريئها وسائر ملتها أنه لا تسكن كنائسهم، ولاتهدم، ولاينتقص منها، ولا من خيرها، ولا من صُلُبهم، ولا من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضار أحد منهم ولا يسكن بإيلياء (القدس) معهم أحد من اليهود وعلى أهل إيلياء أن يعطوا الجزية كما يعطي أهل المدائن، وعليهم أن يُخرجوا منها الروم واللصوص، فمن خرج منهم فهو آمن على نفسه وماله حتى يبلغوا مأمنهم، ومن أقام منهم فهو آمن، وعليه مثل ما على أهل إيلياء من الجزية، ومن أحب من أهل إيلياء أن يسير بنفسه وماله مع الروم ويخلي بيعهم وصلبهم، فإنهم آمنون على أنفسهم وعلى بيعهم وعلى صلبهم حتى يبلغوا مأمنهم، ومن كان فيها من أهل الأرض، فمن شاء منهم قعد وعليه مثل ما على أهل إيلياء من الجزية، ومن شاء سار مع الروم، ومن رجع إلى أهله فإنه لا يؤخذ منهم شيء حتى يحصدوا حصادهم

شهد على ذلك الصحابة الكرام :

خالد بن الوليد , عمر بن العاص , عبد الرحمن بن عوف , معاوية بن أبى سفيان


هذا هو الإسلام وهؤلاء هم المسلمون
وغير ذلك فالإسلام برئ منهم
ونحن أيضا كمسلمين نتبرأ من كل هذه الأفعال البشعة التي لا تمت لديننا بأي صفة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية قلب مصر
الموضوع جد خطير
لا يجب أن تمر بنا هذه الحادثة مرور الكرام
هى مختلفة عن كل الحوادث التى سبق وأن حدثت من قبل
فهى ليست مجرد تنازع ين شخصين 
وليست مجرد تنازع بين جماعتين حول قطعة أرض
وليست مجرد مشاجرة بين مجموعة من الأغبياء ظن كل منهم أنه المدافع عن دينه ودينه يبرأ منه ومن أفعاله
فهذه المرة جاء إنفجار العبوة الناسفة بجوار الكنيسة فى يوم عيد من أعياد المسيحيين ليوجه رسالة واضحة للعالم الخارجى بأن المسيحيين فى مصر يعانون من الإضطهاد ومن ثم فقد يتبع تلك العملية عمليات أخرى تستهدف المسيحيين أو المسلمين حتى تشتعل نار الفتنة الطائفية وتتأجج وتتحول من عمليات خارجية بدأت بتخطيط صهيونى بلا أدنى شك سواء نفذت بأيدى خارجية أو داخلية عميلة فلا فرق..فقد تتحول فيما بعد  إلى عمليات إنتقامية  داخلية وإلى مواجهة فعلية بين أبناء هذا الشعب..
الموضوع جد خطير
ولا يمكن أن نمرره هذه المرة مرورا عابرا
متصورين أنه زوبعة فى فنجان وستنتهى سريعا
لا أبدا
الموضوع جد خطير
لا بد لنا من أن نقف هذه المرة وقفة حقيقية وصادقة مع النفس
على المستوى الرسمى وعلى المستوى الشعبى
فلابد من أن يراجع النظام الحاكم نفسه عشرات بل ومئات المرات 
أولا بتحقيق حلم كل مصرى فى العيش حياة كريمة وشريفة داخل وطنه
والقضاء على الفساد ورموزه والعمل على إنتعاش هذا البلد إنتعاشا حقيقيا
والسعى الحثيث على إحداث نهضة فعلية على كافة المستويات
ثم الضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يحاول إشعال فتيل الفتنة الطائفية بين أبناء هذه الأمة
ونشر الوعى بين أبناء الشعب المصرى وتعريفه بتاريخه الحقيقى 
وتعريفه بعدوه الحقيقى وماذا يحيك لنا من مؤامرات
ثم التحرك الخارجى المكثف وحماية مصالح مصر الأمنية فى كل مكان
والعمل على تقوية العلاقات الدولية مع دول أفريقيا والدول العربية ودول الجوار على كافة المستويات (وليس من بينها الصهاينة)
والتعاون المخابراتى مع كل الدول الصديقة وخلق تعاون فعال فى تبادل المعلومات 
وتفويت الفرص على الصهاينة فى كل ما يحيكونه لنا من مخططات قذرة تستهدف أمننا القومى والتى تبدأ من خارج مصر وتنتهى داخلها..
أما على المستوى الشعبى..فيجب على كل منا أن يبدأ فى قراءة تاريخ هذه البلد وتاريخ المنطقة وأن نعمل على أن نفهم أدياننا فهما صحيحا ..ويجب علينا أن نثقف أنفسنا وأن نحاول تثقيف المجتمع المحيط بنا
يجب علينا أن نرفض الظلم بكل صوره
وأن نرفض الكبت والقمع ونناضل من أجل حرية حقيقية تجعل من بلدنا بلد قوى يستطيع أن يقف بقوة فى وجه أعداءه
ويمد يده بكل الحب لكل أصدقاءه
لابد لنا من خلع ثياب السلبية التى تجسد العورات بدلا من أن تسترها
لابد لنا من أن نبرهن على أننا وطنيون ونحب هذه البلدة بالفعل قبل القول
أما هنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر
فأصبح لزاما علينا أن نقف وقفة حقيقة من الآن فصاعدا مع أى موضوع قد يحاول فيه البعض حتى ولو كان عن حسن نية إزكاء روح النعرات والفتن وإلباسها ثوب الوطنية أو إصباغها بصبغة دينية
فالموضوع جد خطير

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صدمت  كالجميع بنبأ التفجير امام كنيسه القديسين بالاسكندريه 
صدمت لبشاعه الحادث ولتوقيته ولنتائجه المتوقعه 
للاسف الشديد لن يقتنع اى مسيحى بقصه يد اليهود فى الحادث 
ولن يقتنع اى مسيحى بغير ما مهد له قسسيسهم ورهبانهم 
من الاضطهاد الدى يتعرض له المسيحيين فى مصر 
وعن والتضييق عليهم فى عبادتهم واعمالهم وحياتهم 
والامور لا تاتى مصادفه فالحادث تالى لاحداث العمرانيه 
والتى تم حبس فيها عشرات المسيحيين 
ممن اتوا من اقاصى الصعيد مدفوعين دفعا للتظاهر
ثم اعتكاف شنوده فى الكاتدرائية  لاجبار الحكومه على الافراج  عن المحتجزين 
ومقابلة مبارك له فى مقر الرئاسه وخلفيات ما دار فى هدة المقابله غير معروفه
ولكنها لاى  عين خبيره كانت توحى بان فى الافق شئ قريب 
اختيار المكان ايضا لم   يكن مصادفه على الاطلاق 
فكل احياء مصر تمتلئ بالكنائس 
اما اختيار القديسين تحديدا لوجود مسجد  امامها مما يشعل الفتنه    
ويزيد من النار فى الصدور ويسهل  حدوث احتكاك مع كل صلاه  للمسلمين او المسيحيين             
الاغانى والشعارات وللاسف الشديد لن تجدى نفعا فى مثل هدا التوقيت 
بلدنا وللاسف الشديد الان تحتاج  قبضه امنيه حديديه  للسيطره عليها  فى حال  تفجر اى احداث جديده         
قبضه لا تنظر الى اى تداعيات للحدث ولا تفكر الا فى مصلحه الوطن  
تاخد بيد من حديد باى ممن تسول لهم انفسهم العبث بمقدراته دون النظر الى دينه مسلم اومسيحى     
 خوفى الان ان تبداء الحكومه  سلسلة التنازلات المعتاده وهى الهدف الاهم  للتفجيرات بعد اشعال الفتنه 
    فنتتيجه طبيعيه للارررررررررتتتتماء فى الحضن الامريكى الاسرائيلى  لفترات طويله 
لم يكن من الممكن  ان تسوء العلاقه  كما حدث فى الفتره الاخيره 
فكان الحادث  لاجبار النظام المصرى على الخضوع المطلق  فى الفتره القادمه                 
التى ستتتتتم  فيها تصفيه القضيه الفلسطنيه وتقسيم  العراق السودان واليمن والصومال 
التمهيد كان متقنا  والضربه قاصمه  والاسوء قادم                            
الان  سيتم تسليم مصر  اما لليهود اولشعبها 
وعلينننننا              الاختتتتتتتيار


*

----------


## nefer

إن هذا العمل الخسيس هو ليس بفعل يصدر من مسلم موحد بالله
بل هو من عمل عدو لهذا الوطن محارب للإسلام و المصريين
و يهدف لهدم هذا الوطن من الداخل بعد فشلهم لهدمه من الخارج
و هو تهديد مباشر للأمن القومى المصرى
و يجب أن تنتبه الدولة لذلك و تتخذ خطوات جادة حقيقية ضد هذا التهديد
و إظهار هذا الوطن لكل المصريين 
بمسلميها و أقباطها و يهودييها ( الموجودين بها )
و أتقدم بعزائى لكل إخوتى بالوطن بكل طوائفهم
و ستظل مصر وطن واحد لشعب واحد
و لن تكون كالعراق أو الصومال 
و تحيا مصر بالهلال و الصليب

d8a7d984d987d984d8a7d984-d988d8a7d984d8b5d984d98ad8a8.jpg

----------


## قلب مصر

> جوايا شئ بيقول انهم اكيد مش مصريين اللى اتسببوا فى كده ,,
> حد عايز يعمل زعزعة وقلق وفتنة جوه البلد .....
> هنفضل مصريين طول عمرنا مسلمين مع مسيحين ,,ده حتى وقت الحرب حربنا وموتنا وعشنا مع بعض ..
> ألهنا واحد ,, يومنا واحد ,, سعادتنا واحدة ,, حزننا واحد ,, حتى دراستنا وشغلنا واحد .. ودمنا هيفضل واااااااااااااااااحد ..!
> وبجد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل اللى يدمر ويقتل ويخرب ... !!


سوما الغالية
احساسك صادق حتى لو ظهروا بعد حين وقالوا أن مرتكب الحادث مختل عقليا
حتى لو ظهروا وقالوا أنها خلية ارهابية اسلامية تابعة لتنظيم القاعدة في مصر
في كل الأحوال هم ليسوا بمصريين 
ليسوا منا ولا ينتمون إلينا
من يريد أن يزعزع أمن بيته وأهل بيته ليس بمصري
كلنا روعنا من هذا الحادث
ونشعر بحالة من حالات عدم الأمان
بالفعل استشعرها الآن بشكل أخطر بكثير من كل المرات السابقة
كلنا تشاركنا في يوم من الأيام مع أحد الأخوة والأخوات المسيحيين تفاصيل يومهم
ولم نشعر بأي فرق بيننا وبينهم أو أن هناك شيئا مختلف بيننا وبينهم
سأذهب لمن أعرفهم في عملي من مسيحيين وأعزيهم وأعزي نفسي معهم على من فقدناهم من مصريين
على الدم الطاهر الذي سال من مصريين للأسف ليس في وقت حرب مع عدو على الجبهة
ولكن في حرب مع عدو خفي جبان اسمه الارهاب يتخفى ويتلون ويرتدي كل الأقنعة الممكنة حتى يوهم الآخر دائما بأنه أقرب الأقرباء إليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اولا كل سنه وإنتى طيبه يا أم يوسف

ثانيا الموضوع مش محتاج تفكير
مين اللى قتل المصريين؟
لا مصري ولا مسلم 
دى اسرائيل اللى عاوزه تعمل فتنه في مصر
عاوزه تولعها والمسلمين والمسيحيين يقتلوا في بعض
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم



مش المسلمين اللى يعملوا كده

----------


## قلب مصر

> قلب مصر..
> تنظيم القاعدة لا يفعل هذه الفعلة..إطلاقا..هذا ما أعتقده..
> وأحاول الثقة فيه تماما..وتنظيم القاعدة عقب اى عملية أعتقد أنه يطلق بيان عن مسئوليته عن الحدث بشكل مباشر وهذا ما لم يحدث حتى الآن..
> ثم تنظيم القاعدة يفعل تلك الفعلة على أساس يعنى قضية " كاميليا شحاتة "..!!
> ولم لا تكون القوى الخارجية المتربصة قد استغلت هذه القضية وموقف تنظيم القاعدة وقامت بهذه الحادثة لتلتصق به كالعادة وبشكل منطقى إجرائى جدا..
> أعتقد أننا لا يجب أن نصدق ذلك...
> فهم الآن يحاولون أن يضربوا كل العصافير بحجر واحد..هههههههه..مثل مصرى شهير..نعرفه قبلهم..منذ زمن بعيد..
> المخططات هذه عادة تتم فى سرية وفى غفلة..لأنها جبانة وحقيرة..
> وكل العالم تعرض لمثل هذه الحوادث المفخخة بعيدا عن أعين الشرطة والمسئولين وخاصة أنها تتم فى توقيتات مدروسة بدقة..مثل هذا التوقيت تماما..
> ...


 
الغالية ندى
حتى ولو ألصقوها بتنظيم القاعدة
نحن متأكدون تماما أن وراء هذه الجريمة الإنسانية الصهاينة بلا أدنى شك
وليس هذا لثقتنا في قدراتهم الجبارة الخلاقة التي تخترق البلدان كأنهم مرتدين طاقية الإخفاء
ولكن لثقتنا الشديدة في نذالتهم وقذارتهم وخبث تدبيرهم وتنفيذه بقلوب ميتة
وأؤيدك تماما فيما ذهبتي إليه من استغلال القوى الخارجية لأزمة مصر ولتهديدات القاعدة حتى تكون هي المناص الذي يخرجون منه بلا أية ريبة أو شك فيهم
بل ويكون لهم الحق حينها في أن يقولوا عننا أننا لسنا بمتحضرين وأننا نروع الآمنين المسيحيين في دور عبادتهم
وعليه فلهم كامل الحق في الدخول إلى مصر بقواتهم المرابطة في الخليج حتى يحموا شعب الكنيسة من رعاة الغنم
الفتلة السفاحين
تفكير إستراتيجي مُنظم لضرب مصر وتقسيمها 
ومبرر منطقي للبقاء في المنطقة ومصر
كلنا يا ندي كلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين سندفع ثمنا باهظا إذا ما تحقق مخططهم كما يريدون
وعلينا جميعا التصدي وبحرفية لمواجهة المخطط ومساعدة أخواننا المسيحيين في تجاوز أزمتهم وأزمتنا

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا معنديش تعليق
> حاسة اني متلجمة و مش عارفة اتكلم 
> بس اللي عمل كده شوية كلاب فعلا كلاااااااب



سارة نحن في وقت الأزمة الفعلية
وهنا الاختبار الحقيقي
وعلينا أن نفعل الكثير
وكلي ثقة في أنك تستطيعي الكثير والكثير 
فبروحك العفوية المصرية تستطيعين أن تقفي وتؤازري وتحاوري من تستطيعين محاورتهم 
وتستطيعن بالفعل من خلال محيطك الجامعي المليئ بالمسلمين والمسيحيين أن تنقلي وجهة نظر المسلمين تجاه الأزمة
وأننا كمصريين جميعا روعنا من الحادث الذي استهدف أمننا لا فرق بيننا 
مصابهم مصابنا ومصابنا مصابهم
صدقيني هناك الكثير

----------


## اليمامة

*أخوانى الأعزاء..أختى الغالية أم يوسف..*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
كنت مع جيهان الغالية..جيهان محمد على منذ قليل على الهاتف..والحقيقة أنها كانت متأثرة للغاية لما حدث اليوم فى الأسكندرية وكان بودها لو أن تكون معنا تشاركنا هذه المحنة وتدلى بدلوها الثرى فى هذا الموضوع المحزن الذى أدمى قلوبنا جميعاً..ولكن ونظراً لظروف خارجة عن إرادتها تتمثل فى عطل فى الأنترنت لم تستطع للأسف التواجد معنا..وبكل روحها كانت تحادثنى فى هذا الأمر وهى متأذية تماماً لما جرى..متمنية أن نأخذ الموضوع هذه المرة بعين الإعتبار ونستبصر جيدا كل ما له يد من حولنا ويشارك بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر فى تغذية مثل هذه المشاعر المهلكة..متمنية السلامة للجميع ..وترسل لكم جميعاً السلام وتهنئكم بالعام الجديد..
وكتبت..نعم كتبت ..كلمة طلبت منى أن أرفقها فى هذا الموضوع تضامناً معنا..وتعبيرًا عما يجيش بصدرها من انفعالات كانت تتمنى لو أن تضعها هنا بنفسها..وتشاركنا..

واسمحولى..بالنيابة عن جيهان أسطر لكم ما كتبته بقلمها وبإحساسها..*

" احساس بالقهر والظلم يجتاحنى..احساس بالعجز يقيد كل جوارجى وملكاتى .. ويحيلنى لجثة تتنفس وتبكى ولا تستطيع شىء آخر..

وإنى لآتساءل الآن ..ما جدوى المعرفة وقراءة الواقع واستشفاف المستقبل والإحساس بالكراهية المكبوتة داخل كل القلوب؟!!!..

ما جدوى حتى رسالات التنبيه والتحذير التى نطلقها هنا أو هناك ؟!!!

بح صوتنا من إطلاقها والصراخ بها إن كان كل هذا لم يغير فى واقعنا أو مستقبلنا المظلم الذى نستمر إليه بكل تصميم وإصرار أحمق شيئاً !!!

ما جدوى كلمات السلام امام رصاص الحاقدين والموتورين ؟!!!!!

ما جدوى الحب أمام طغيان الكراهية وعمى القلوب وانحصار الإيمان فى النفوس ؟!!!

لن أقول لكل من فكر أو دبر أو فعل وقرر زهق الأرواح وتمزيق أواصر الوطن..

لن أقول له اتق الله فى دينك..

بل سأقول له اتق الله فى نفسك وولدك الذى سيكون وقوداً لهذه الفتنة الشيطانية عما قريب..

بل وأقرب مما تتصور ونتصور جميعاً..."
جيهان محمد على..
 :f2:

----------


## الصعيدي

*هم الصهاينة بلا أدنى شك
ابحث دائما عن صاحب المصلحة
صاحب المصلحة في بث الفرقة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد
صاحب المصلحة في زعزعة الأمن و الاستقرار
صاحب المصلحة في أي تدخل أمريكي أو أممي محتمل
صاحب المصلحة في تدمير دور العبادة
هي أمريكا ومن ورائها اليهود
المسلم عمره أبدا ما كان في قلبه كراهية لأحد
وبالأخص .. الأقباط .. إخوة الوطن الواحد
أوصى بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وحذر من ظلمهم .. وهو خصيم من يظلمهم يوم القيامة

آن الأوان لحكام مصر
أن يتراجعوا عن علاقاتهم  مع اليهود المجرمين
أن يلغوا معاهدة كامب ديفيد التي لم تجن مصر من ورائها إلا كل خراب .. وإرهاب
إسرائيل تدمر مصر من الداخل
وتحاصرها من الخارج
من منابع النيل
من جنوب السودان
ماذا ننتظر ؟؟
أن نجد الجيوش الأمريكية على الأبواب
بحجة حماية مصالح الأقليات
ونحن نعلم اليقين أن من يمارس الإرهاب ليس مصريا .. قطعا 

تألمت أشد الألم من هذا الحادث المجرم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## الصعيدي

*اعترافات يادلين والجاسوس طارق* 

خلال مراسم تسليم مهامه للجنرال أفيف كوخافى ، قال يادلين :" إن مصر هى الملعب الأكبر لنشاطات جهاز المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية وإن العمل في مصر تطور حسب الخطط المرسومة منذ عام 1979 ". 

ونقلت صحيفة "كل العرب" الإلكترونية التى يصدرها عرب 48 عن يادلين القول أيضا :" لقد أحدثنا الاختراقات السياسية والأمنية والاقتصادية والعسكرية في أكثر من موقع ونجحنا فى تصعيد التوتر والاحتقان الطائفى والاجتماعى لتوليد بيئة متصارعة متوترة دائماً ومنقسمة إلى أكثر من شطر في سبيل تعميق حالة الاهتراء داخل البنية والمجتمع والدولة المصرية لكى يعجز أى نظام يأتى بعد حسنى مبارك عن معالجة الانقسام والتخلف والوهن المتفشي في مصر".

وقدم يادلين الذي كان أحد المرشحين لرئاسة الموساد خلفاً للجنرال مائير داجان صورة تفصيلية لعمل الاستخبارات الحربية الإسرائيلية فى فترة رئاسته داخل أراضى عدد من الدول العربية مثل مصر والسودان وسوريا ولبنان.

ويبدو أن اعترافات المتهم الأول في قضية جواسيس الموساد في مصر طارق عبد الرازق حسين لم تذهب بعيدا عن تصريحات يادلين وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالكشف عن مخطط إثارة الخلافات بين القاهرة وأشقائها في سوريا ولبنان ودول حوض النيل بالإضافة إلى تأكيده أن "الموساد" وراء قطع كابلات الإنترنت الخاصة بمصر فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط على بعد كيلومترات من السواحل الإيطالية قبل عام ونصف العام وهو القطع الذى أثر سلباً على شبكة الإنترنت بمصر حيث تربط الكابلات مصر بشبكة الإنترنت العالمية مما تسبب فى خسائر اقتصادية فادحة لجميع الشركات الكبرى التى تنفذ معاملات مالية عبر الإنترنت.

وحسبما جاء فى اعترافات المتهم المصرى طارق عبد الرازق حسين عيسى بتحقيقات النيابة أيضا ، فإن الموساد الإسرائيلى سعى كذلك لضخ معلومات مغلوطة عن العقيدة الإسلامية على شبكة الإنترنت للعبث بعقول الشباب العربى ، قائلا :" قام الموساد بضخ كميات كبيرة من المعلومات المغلوطة عن طريق العبث بالتراث العقائدى والثقافى للعرب والمسلمين بالمغايرة للحقيقة من أجل تضليل الشباب العربى وتشكيكه فى هويته مع تغيير الوقائع التاريخية بما يصب فى مصلحة إسرائيل".

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا ماعتقدش يا أم يوسف ان الحادثة دى هتاخد تداعيات أكبر
> لسبب..لأن كان فيه حوداث أكبر وأخطر حصلت..وانتهت..ونامت
> والشعب بقى عارف ان هناك مشروع اجرامى اسمه " اثارة الفتنة الطائفية "..
> بقت قديمة..وأمخاخ الناس..أمخاخ المصريين كبيرة والله..بتعرف تميز..
> احنا لسنا عايشين وموجودين يا أم يوسف وبنكافح برغم ظروفنا الصعبة..بنحاول وبنشتغل برغم حياتنا الرمادية..عايشين برغم مرتبات الناس الضئيلة..برغم المادة المنعدمة..برغم الامكانات الضعيفة..وعلى قدر أهمية المادة والامكانات إلا ان الروح المصرية أقوى منهم..والدليل أننا موجودين ومكملين وعايشين برغم الخساير وبرغم التضحيات
> بالطبع لا انكر هبوط مستويات كتيرة مهمة..زى المستوى الثقافى الإجتماعى بكل ما يحويه من قيم وملامح وعادات نتيجة بعض الإحلال اللى بيحصل وبعض الغزو الفكرى المتعولم..لكن أصلنا غالب..عارفة ليه..علشان احنا مسلمين - مصريين..مزيج فريد جدا..
> هكذا أشعر فى نفسى..وأتوسم فى هذه الأمة..
> أدعو الله معك أن تمر الأزمة على خير وأنا مازلت أوقن أنها بسيطة ان شاء الله اذا ماقورنت بالمحن المنصرمة التى سلطت على هذه القضية بالتحديد
> تحياتى لك وأشكرك على ردك الطيب


كنت اتمنى يا ندى أن استشعر بعض التفاءل وأن ما حدث سيمر كما مرت من قبله أحداث أُخر
ولكنني حزينة  بشدة على ما حدث مما طبع على قلبي نوعا من الاستقبال السيئ لما هو آت

الهوية بكل تفاصيلها دينية وقومية هي آخر ما تبقى نملكه بعد ضياع القيم الكثيرة من بيننا
فلنحافظ عليها لأنها على وشك الضياع من قبل الارهابيين والمتطرفين
يارب اتمنى أن تمر الأزمة بسلام وخير 
ولن تمر إلا بقوة روح عالية جدا وعزيمة وإصرار من جميع الأطراف على تقبل مرور الأزمة
لدي فكرة طرأت على بالي سأطرحها عليكم في المشاركة التالية واتمنى على كل من يستطيع تنفيذها أن ينفذها علشان خاطر مصر ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*

ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة

وبعيداً عن الرومانسيات دعونا نعرف من الساحر

السحرُ والأسطورة
------------

إن السحر - من وجهة نظري الخاصة - هو المشاكسة المباشرة 

للحواس وخداعها حد الوهم وأعلى تأثيراته تكون على السمع ثم 

البصر ويصعدُ هذا الوهم إلى العقل اذا استسلم لانعكاسات 

الحواس المسحورة

أما الأسطورة فهي المشاكسة المباشرة للعقل وهي تفتح أبواباً 

كثيرة من التفاعل فيما بينها وبينه ومساحاتِ من الحرية التفاعلية  

مفتوحةٍ وغير مغلقة مما يجعل زوايا التأثير والتأثر تتعدد وتنطلق 

بهما نحو آفاقٍ أرحب ..

الولاياتُ المتحدةُ الأمريكيةُ دولةٌ ساحرةٌ وليست أسطورية ..

كيف ؟

هي هذا الوعاء الجيني الكثيف في تاريخ البشرية والمنفصل عن 

الهوية إذ لا هوية له ولا انتماء ممتد .. التكوين في حد ذاته دربٌ 

من دروب السحر حد الإيهام - لاهوية ولا انتماء إلا لما هو آني 

وبتفكيرٍ براجماتي - لهذا فهو تكوين يضرب التاريخ ويضرب النظريةَ 

التطورية من خلال نظريته البنيويةِ الوظيفية التي لاترى غير الآن 

والآن فقط .. 
شركةٌ ضخمةٌ استطاعت أن تتكئ على كل المعارف البشرية 

وتقيم بناءًا مؤسساتياً قوياً متماسكاً لا شك وقد كان لها القدرة
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية على إعادة ورسم الوجه الشاب لرأس 

المال بعد أن كاد يكبر حد العجز وهو على أكتاف أوروبا منذ الثورة 

الصناعية ..
هذه الدولةُ الساحرةُ لا يحركها أحد ومن يظن أن الفأر إسرائيل 

يحركُها فهو واهم ولايبث هذه الفكرة لدى الشعوب وتحديدا هنا 

في المنطقة العربية سوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نفسها 

وذلك استغلالاً للإرث العدائي التاريخي بيننا وبين اليهود .. هكذا 

يستخدم الساحرُ الأوراق يحركها كما يشاء يخفى بعضها ويظهر 

الآخر واللعبة مستمرة والإيحاء وهماً قائمٌ ..

هل هناك فرقٌ فيما بين الغرب الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة في 

نظرة كلِّ منهما للمنطقة ؟

نعم يوجد وهو فرق في التكتيك والوسائل المستخدمة فقط ولكن 

لافرق في الغاية ويؤكد ذلك التاريخ الاستعمارى .. قديما تقاسمت 

انجلترا وفرنسا المنطقة وكل منهما فتحت منابر للشكوى والتظلم 

لمستعمري الدولة الأخرى بل وفي بعض الأوقات ساعدت 

إحداهما مستعمرى الدولة الأخرى على الثورة كما حدث في مصر 

إبان الحملة الفرنسية .. ولكن لأن الغايات واحدة ظل كلاهما واضعا 

قبضته على العالم تقسيما فيما بينهما
وحديثاً الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هذا الساحر الذي جاء يدعو 

للديموقراطية والليبرالية وهماً وكان أول الوهم هو لااااااااااااااا 

للإستعمار العسكري ولهذا ساعد هذا الساحر وفتح الأبواب أمام 

الثورات على انجلترا وفرنسا وإغلاق الشمس عليهما
لماذا ؟
ليس للون عيون المستعمرات أيا كان لونها ولكن ليفتح الأبواب 

أمام حركة رأس المال .. رأس المال الذي أصابه العجز ويحتاج 

لمنهجية مختلفة لإعادة شبابه وهكذا ظهر الساحر كنموذج وهمي 

للحرية أكد هذا الوهم حركة التاريخ فيما بعد وحتى الآن

ماذا فعل هذا الساحر بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ؟
هل ساعد الثورات ؟ 
نعم 
هل أشاع في المناطق التى حصلت على إستقلالها الحرية 
والديموقراطية ؟
لا 
كيف ؟
بالنظر إلى المنطقة العربية فقد سلمها الساحر تماماً للعسكر 

والملوك ومن لم يفهم ويستسلم للغاية من ذلك أباده الساحر كما 

حدث في مصر مع جمال عبد الناصر وكما حدث أخيراً في العراق
والعسكرية بطبيعتها تقوم على إصدار الأمر والإذعان له دون رفض 

او مناقشة فهي ديكتاتورية بطبعها ولكن ربما يصلح هذا في 

الحروب ولكنه لا يصلح كنظام يقيم دولة مؤسساتية قوية
وكذلك النظام السياسي الملكي الذي لايتواكب مع العصر ولا 

يفتح الآفاق نحو حراك إجتماعي يقوم على المؤسسات
ويعرف الساحر ذلك تماماً لذا ترك المنطقة على غيها ووهمها 

واستطاع أن يخترق ومن خلال القائمين على النظم السياسية 

العسكرية والملكية فى المنطقة إما بالعمالة وإما باستغلال 

خوفهم على ضياع ماحصلوا عليه وهم على كراسي السلطة
كما استطاع وحتى لفترة قليلة ماضية أن يعضد من قوة يده فى 

المنطقة - إسرائيل -
وهكذا راح الساحر فوق سطح الكرة الأرضية يمارس سحره بكل 

الأساليب حتى وصل إلى الذروة حديثاً ومن خلال ثورة إتصالاته 

الفذة استطاع أن يفيض بأوهامه السحرية على العالم سمعاً 

وبصراً لكنه لم يكن يعلم أن ثورته التي فجَّرها سوف تفتح التجريد 

على مصراعيه ويتحرك العقل المجرد الذي يستطيع أن يكشف 

الزيف والسحر وماوقعت فيه الحواس وهماً
وهنا
نعم وهنا أيقن الساحر أن لابد من تغيير مخططه فجاء بالعسكر 

وبنفسه ليعيد علينا ظاهرةَ الإستعمار العسكري من جديد وعلَّني 

أراها بداية السقوط لهذا الساحر
جاء بالعسكر لأنه أدرك أن إختفاء الحرية وانتشار الأوهام يعمل 

على ظهور الفكر الأصولي لا محالة وأن ليس أمام الهوية العربية 

غير الإتكاء على المعتقد وهو الأمر الأشد إزعاجاً للساحر .. لعلمه 

بقوة هذا المعتقد ورسوخه وعدم استسلامه للأفكار الغربية عبر 

التاريخ سواء المعتقد الإسلامي أو المسيحي .. وأرى أن الساحر 

حينما أعلن عن حرب صليبية على لسان بعض مريديه ظاهرياً لم 

يكن هذا هو المقصود بالتحديد ولكن هو في باطنه إعلان الحرب 

على ثقافة المنطقة التي يراها دجموية مُعطلة لحركة رأس المال 

في امتداده وأن أقوي ما في هذه الثقافة هو المعتقد ليس 

الإسلامي فقط بل والمعتقد المسيحي الشرقي المختلف تماما 

عن مسيحية الغرب وهو الإختلاف الذي بدا واضحا منذ عصر 

النهضة الأوروبية
وهكذا لايختلف الساحر في نظرته عن الغرب الأوروبي للمنطقة 

فالغايةُ واحدة لكليهما .. وإن اختلفت الوسائل

تحية تقدير واحترام لموقف الكنيسة المصرية الرافض للتدخل 

الغربي فيما يخص الأحوال الشخصية- الزواج والطلاق وغيره من 

الأمور الكثيرة الأخرى - تلك المعاملات الراسخة لدى مسيحيي 

الشرق - الكنيسة القبطية المصرية - من خلال 

قراءتهم للإنجيل وهي القراءة المغايرة تماماً لقراءة الغرب 

المسيحي

لي عودة *

----------


## قلب مصر

سلام وأمان

مبادرة نطلقها من هنا من أبناء مصر

كي تكون بداية لفعل إيجابي سليم في اتجاه حل هذه الأزمة

لا تخلو منطقة أيا منا من كنيسة 

ما رأيكم أن نتوجه لهذه الكنائس ليلة  7 يناير كي نحميها

بقلوبنا وأرواحنا سنحميها

سنقف يدا بيد خارج أسوار الكنائس 

جسد واحد لأمة مصرية واحدة

ليس دفاعا عن دين ولا تأييدا لدين عن دين

ولكن دفاعا عن مصرنا

أن توجهنا كمسلمين لهذه الكنائس دون الدخول إليها

 ووقوفنا لحماية أخواننا المسيحيين

وقت آدائهم لصلاتهم يوم عيدهم القادم 

وحده كفيل بإذابة ما حدث ومعرفة ان المسلمين موقفهم رافض لهذه المجزرة

فنحن أبناء أمة واحدة ومصيرنا واحد

كفيل بأن يعلن للإرهاب أن محاولاته باهتة ولن تأثر فينا حتى لو قتلت منا الآلاف

إن قوبلت أي كنيسة أو جامع بهجوم فسيموت المصري بجانب المسيحي

كما تعودنا أن نعيش معا فسنموت أيضا معا

موقفنا الرفض التام للإعتداء

وهذا لن يتضح عبر كلمات وعبارات على شبكة الانترنت

يجب أن يكون فعلنا حي وإيجابي

بالذهاب والمشاركة في حماية مسيحيي مصر يوم احتفالهم بقداس عيد الميلاد المجيد

أيا كانت توجهاتنا وأيا كانت خلافاتنا وأيا كانت مشاكلنا معهم

هم ونحن الآن في أزمة عاصفة ويجب علينا أن نتحد ونصبح عنصراً واحدا

أبناء مصر أولاد هذا الوطن 

الذي يفتخر الكثيرين وأنا منهم أننا من ترابه وسنعود لترابه



سنعيش معا ونموت معا

أمة واحدة وشعب واحد

اللهم الهمنا الصواب وكن معنا في هذه المحنة

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
> لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
> لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة
> 
> وبعيداً عن الرومانسيات دعونا نعرف من الساحر
> 
> السحرُ والأسطورة
> ...


تحليل يفتح مساحة كبيرة من الوعى أمامنا سيدى..
عميق..وحقيقى كما أرى وأكتشف كلما توغلت فى القراءة..
يربط خيوط اللعبة الساذجةجميعها لتتضح الحبكة المتقنة
ربما تبدو لعبة ذكية..أو غير سهلة..ولكنها مفضوحة
 ..خائبة..لعبة خائبة..
وخيوطها واهية..
والدليل هو هذا الكشف المتبصر الذى أتيتنا به..
استقراءك التاريخى العميق الممتد قديما حتى اللحظة..
أشكرك جدا وفى انتظار عودتك التحليلية الهامة بشغف لتلقى تحت أقدامنا خيوط اللعبة الخائبة ..لندهسها..
ولى عودة إن أذنت لى..
تحياتى لك
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> سلام وأمان
> 
> مبادرة نطلقها من هنا من أبناء مصر
> 
> كي تكون بداية لفعل إيجابي سليم في اتجاه حل هذه الأزمة
> 
> لا تخلو منطقة أيا منا من كنيسة 
> 
> ما رأيكم أن نتوجه لهذه الكنائس ليلة  7 يناير كي نحميها
> ...


رائع يا قلب مصر
أنا شخصياً أعجبتنى الفكرة وخاصة أنها متحركة ..
فكرة تحمل إيجابية وحماس
ومعالجة مباشرة
شخصياً سأفعل إن شاء الله أكثر
وسأحاول أن أصنع تحريكا روحيا تمهيدا لتحريك واقعى قبل هذا الموعد..
جيراننا وأصدقائنا..وملاؤنا ومجتمع العمل..والحى..
ممكن..ممكن جدا يا سيدتى
تحياتى لك ولإيجابيتك
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

هناك الآن مشاورات في الكنيسة لإلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد

لقد روعوا في صلاتهم ... روعوا في أعيادهم

وإذا ما تم إلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد وإقامة صلاوتهم

فسيكون هدف الارهاب تحقق ... فلنبادر بالوقوف بجانبهم

هذا الفيديو تم التقاطه وقت الانفجار داخل كنيسة القديسين

وهو يبين ويظهر مدى الترويع الذي أصاب إخواننا في الوطن




فلنكن معهم جميعا متحملين ما سيحدث أيا كان

فهذا وقت الشدة

ولندعو الله ونتلو آيات القرآن لحفظ مصر 

وأبناءها بجميع طوائفهم

----------


## اليمامة

> هناك الآن مشاورات في الكنيسة لإلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد
> 
> لقد روعوا في صلاتهم ... روعوا في أعيادهم
> 
> وإذا ما تم إلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد وإقامة صلاوتهم
> 
> فسيكون هدف الارهاب تحقق ... فلنبادر بالوقوف بجانبهم
> 
> هذا الفيديو تم التقاطه وقت الانفجار داخل كنيسة القديسين
> ...


أنا شوفت الفيديو دا فعلا واتأثرت الحقيقة جدا..
حالة الهلع أثناء تأديهم طقوس صلاتهم كان أمر مفزع جدا ومفاجىء لهم 
ليه !!!!
ليه كدا !!!!
أنا تخيلت نفسى..نفسنا مكانهم..بنفرح بعيدنا..فى المسجد..فى أى حتة..وحصل كدا معانا..!!!!!!!
مؤكد هانحس بحالة خوف وهلع وعدم آمان هاتستمر شوية
بدأت أخاف شوية..على البلد..
نفسى الأزمة دى تعدى على خير..نفسى..
بقت كل أمنيتى..
 :f2:

----------


## زهره

انا شايفه ان المسأله مش مسألت ان حد عايز يخترق مصر ويتدخل في شؤنها ولا يحاول ان يحدث مفتنه بين المسلمين والمسحين لكي يتززع الكيان المصري 
انا شايفه ان في خلل داخلي في النظام السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي ،الحكومه المصريه هي السبب وراء كل ما يحث في مصر من حادث نجع حمادي العام الماضي الي حادث الاسكندريه امس 
العيب فينا احنا وليس في يد احد غيرنا 
الي حصل امس ده حادث رهيب لا يحتمله ولا يرضي بيه اي مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا حتي يهودي كمان تخيلوا يهودي !
الي حصل امس ده منظمه سايسيه تدريها الحكومه هي التي قامت بفعل هذا الارهاب 
نصلح من نظامنا وبعدين نقول اصل في جه تريد كذا وكذا 
ايه الي بيحصل في بلدنا ده 
ده حرام والله حرااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سلام وأمان
> 
> مبادرة نطلقها من هنا من أبناء مصر
> 
> كي تكون بداية لفعل إيجابي سليم في اتجاه حل هذه الأزمة
> 
> لا تخلو منطقة أيا منا من كنيسة 
> 
> ما رأيكم أن نتوجه لهذه الكنائس ليلة  7 يناير كي نحميها
> ...


مبادرة جميلة
وفكرة رائعة
أحييك بشدة يا أم يوسف
 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لعنة الله علي من فجر تلك التفجيرات البشعه والخاليه من اي انسانيه 
اطالع دوما الاخبار والقنوات الفضائيه ..ربنا يظهر جديد من التحقيقات او الاخبار حول الحادث 
كيف هان علي القاتل ان يري امامه ارواحا تزهق ونفوسا تقتل بلا جريره اقترفوها او اثم ارتكبوه 
كانه قتل الناس جميعا ..وكانه اصاب الانسانيه في مقتل .. 
( من قتل نفسا بغير نغس او فساد في الارض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ) 
ويقول النبي حديث عظيم ..في هدا الشان : 

(الفتنه نائمه ...لعن الله من ايقظها )

وصدقت والله يارسول الله ..
لعن الله من ايقظ روح الفتنه ..ومن اشعل نارها ..ومن ساهم في نشرها

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> هناك الآن مشاورات في الكنيسة لإلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد
> 
> لقد روعوا في صلاتهم ... روعوا في أعيادهم
> 
> وإذا ما تم إلغاء احتفالاتهم بعيد الميلاد المجيد وإقامة صلاوتهم
> 
> فسيكون هدف الارهاب تحقق ... فلنبادر بالوقوف بجانبهم
> 
> هذا الفيديو تم التقاطه وقت الانفجار داخل كنيسة القديسين
> ...



بالفعل ياام يوسف ..المصري اليوم نشرت الخبر وقالت :
قالت مصادر كنسية إن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قررت إلغاء الاحتفالات بعيد الميلاد المقررة يوم 7 يناير حداداً على ضحايا الانفجار 
الذي ضرب كنيسة القديسين في سيدي بشر بالإسكندرية، وأسفر عن مقتل وإصابة العشرات.

وترددت أنباء عن احتمال عودة البابا من دير وادي النطرون وتوجهه إلى الإسكندرية عقب الحادث.

----------


## nefer

> ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
> لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
> لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة


أدلى الجنرال «عاموس يادلين»، الرئيس المنتهية ولايته لجهاز  الاستخبارات العسكرية الإسرائيلية (أمان), بتصريحات فى حفل أقيم بمناسبة  تسليمه مهام منصبه لخلفه الجنرال «آفيف كوخفى» تستحق أن نتوقف عندها. ففى  معرض استعراضه لأهم ما حققه جهازه الاستخباراتى من إنجازات خلال أربع سنوات  ونصف قضاها على رأسه,
 سرد «يادلين» قائمة طويلة من المنجزات, لفت نظرى  فيها أمران:

 الأول: أن مسرح عمليات الجهاز يشمل المنطقة بأسرها دون تمييز بين دول  «صديقة» وأخرى «عدوة»، أو دول «معتدلة» وأخرى «متطرفة», حيث يبدو أن كل  الدول العربية والإسلامية تعد - من منظور هذا الجهاز - إما عدواً فعلياً أو  عدواً محتملاً.
الثانى: أن مصر تقع فى القلب من أنشطة هذا الجهاز، ولاتزال تشكل أحد أهم  مسارح عملياته. وليس هذا بكلام مرسل, اعتدنا قوله فى مناسبات كهذه, وإنما  هو عين ما قاله الرجل المسؤول عن أحد أهم أجهزة تنفيذ السياسات «الحقيقية»  لإسرائيل. 
لذا أرجو أن تتأملوا معى دلالة فقرة خصت مصر فى تصريحاته, نصها  كالتالى:
 «لقد تطور العمل فى مصر حسب الخطط المرسومة منذ عام 1979. فقد أحدثنا  اختراقات سياسية وأمنية واقتصادية فى أكثر من موقع، ونجحنا فى تصعيد التوتر  والاحتقان الطائفى والاجتماعى لتوليد بيئة متصارعة متوترة دائماً ومنقسمة  إلى أكثر من شطر, لتعميق حالة الاهتراء داخل البنية والمجتمع والدولة  المصرية، ولكى يعجز أى نظام يأتى بعد حسنى مبارك فى معالجة الانقسام  والتخلف والوهن المتفشى فى هذا البلد».
 فما الذى توحى به هذه التصريحات صراحة أو ضمناً؟:
 وتفسر هذه التصريحات ليس فقط أسباب ما تبديه إسرائيل من حماس للرئيس  مبارك, الذى تعتبره كنزا استراتيجيا, وإنما لمشروع التوريث أيضا. لذا لا  يخالجنى شك فى أنها تسعى جاهدة لإقناع الإدارة الأمريكية بالكف عن ممارسة  أى ضغوط على النظام المصرى لصالح التحول الديمقراطى. ولأن إسرائيل اعتادت  ألا تضع بيضها كله فى سلة واحدة, فمن المؤكد أنها لم ولن تعتمد على حسن  نوايا أى رئيس مصرى, حتى لو كان «مبارك» الأب أو «مبارك الابن», إلا بمقدار  ما يساعدها على الإبقاء على مصر ضعيفة ومهلهلة وفاقدة للمناعة.
 لذا لا يتعين أن نندهش حين نرى أصابعها بوضوح فى الجهود الدولية الرامية  لدفع جنوب السودان نحو الانفصال, أو حين تصل الجرأة ببعض منظمات أقباط  المهجر إلى حد الجهر علناً بالدعوة للتنسيق مع إسرائيل من أجل «طرد الغزاة  المسلمين من مصر».
1- أن إسرائيل لم تكن فى أى يوم من الأيام جادة فى البحث عن تسوية  للصراع فى المنطقة، ولا ترى فى معاهدة «السلام» مع مصر سوى إحدى أدوات ( إدارة الصراع ) وليس حله أو تسويته, التى تستهدف إخراجها من معادلته  العسكرية وإضعاف روابطها مع العالم العربى.
 2- إنها لم تغيّر من رؤيتها لمصر كدولة «عدوة» بعد إبرام معاهدة سلام،  ولكنها استبدلت أسلوب المواجهة العسكرية معها فى ميادين القتال بأسلوب  المواجهة الشاملة فى جميع الميادين الأخرى من أجل «تعميق حالة الاهتراء  داخل البنية والمجتمع والدولة المصرية», وفقا لنص تعبيرات «يادلين» نفسه.
 3- أنها تعاملت مع معاهدة السلام مع مصر كمكسب استراتيجى يتيح لها  القدرة على اختراق العمق المصرى، والوصول إلى جميع المفاصل المجتمعية  الحساسة التى كانت تبدو مستعصية عليها فى مرحلة المواجهة العسكرية.   4- أنها تدرك النظام السياسى الحالى فى مصر باعتباره النظام الأمثل من  منظور مصلحة إسرائيل الوطنية لأنه, من ناحية, لا يرى فيها مصدرا للتهديد,  ولأن سياساته على مختلف الصعد تتيح لإسرائيل, من ناحية أخرى, قدرة أكثر على  التغلغل فى أحشاء المجتمع المصرى لإضعافه واستئصال مناعته.  

 d8a7d984d987d984d8a7d984-d988d8a7d984d8b5d984d98ad8a8.jpg
 

حسن نافعة  - المصرى اليوم فى 2/11/2010

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

الفتنة بالفعل طريق مظلم. كما أنه مليء بالمصائب والأهوال. المشكلة أنه كثيراً ما يظن المتورطون في الفتن أنهم ينتصرون لحق أو يردون ظلماً أو يصححون باطلاً وهم لا يدركون أنهم يفتحون أبواباً على جرف هارٍ لا مكان فيه لحقوق أو عدل أو منطق. 

المشكلة الأكبر أن البيئة التي تنمو فيها الفتنة تفتقر إلى العقل والشجاعة والصراحة اللازمة لتحديد أسبابها وتجنبها فضلاً عن معالجتها. 

وللأسف فإن هذا هو حالنا الآن. فكل ما قيل وما تردد ما هو إلا تكرار لنفس الأفكار والعبارات والتحليلات التي يشعر الناس أنها لابد أن تقال حين تحل مصائب كهذه. أما الاستنكار والحزن والغضب، فهو بالطبع في محله، وأما محاولة فهم أسباب الفتنة وتحليلها للوصول إلى جذورها، فإننا لا نجرؤ كعادتنا نحن المصريون إلا أن نفكر في إطار ترديد نفس الشعارات والإكليشيهات وتوجيه نفس الاتهامات دون التأمل فيما جد من ظواهر غريبة علينا تفاجئنا وتعكر علينا محاولات تعايشنا مع ظروفنا الصعبة وتفسد محاولاتنا اليائسة لنتكيف مع أوضاعنا المقلوبة.

قبل المتابعة أؤكد ما هو غني عن التأكيد وهو رفضي التام للعنف والاعتداء على الأبرياء وترويع الآمنين وسفك الدماء. وأعترف أن ما سأكتبه لن يروق لأغلبية القراء لكن الكلمة أمانة وليست أداة لاكتساب الشعبية أو ركوب الموجة. والحق أني سأختصر بقدر الإمكان لأن المناخ لا يسمح بالاستفاضة في حديث لا يتقبله الناس، ولو أن هذا المناخ هو أحد أسباب ما نحن فيه، لكن كسر حاجز الخطاب المقبول للمزاج العام يحتاج إلى بطولة لست أمتلكها. ولأنني لست بطلاً أؤكد مرة أخرى أن تحليلي التالي لا ينفي رفضي لهذه الأعمال وإنما هو محاولة لفهم واقعي لأسبابها والتحذير من تداعيات أسوأ أسأل الله ألا تحدث.

وقد سهل علي أخي العزيز محمد حسين الأمر بأن طرح تساؤلاً في محله، وهو تساؤل في غاية الأهمية:




> اطالع دوما الاخبار والقنوات الفضائيه ..ربنا يظهر جديد من التحقيقات او الاخبار حول الحادث 
> كيف هان علي القاتل ان يري امامه ارواحا تزهق ونفوسا تقتل بلا جريره اقترفوها او اثم ارتكبوه


والإجابة للأسف بسيطة وصادمة ومفجعة في آن واحد. فذلك الشخص هانت عليه روحه هو قبل أن تهون عليه هذه الأرواح. هو لم يشاهد أرواحاً تزهق ولا نفوساً تُقتل، فقد كان هو أول من قتل وزهقت نفسه قبل غيره ومات قبل أن يرى حصاد صنيعته المر. 

وهنا لابد من التوقف بعيداً عن تلقيف العبارات وتلقفها والمسارعة إلى النتائج التي تريح أنفسنا إن كان يمكن أن تستريح بنظريات دامغة عن استحالة أن يكون هذا إلا فعل اليهود أو الأمريكان أو وصف هذا العمل بأنه عمل الجبناء إلى آخر النظريات المكررة التي نتداولها كأنها حقائق كونية، والتي تجنبنا أن ننقب بعمق عن الأسباب التي قد تقض مضاجعنا أو ربما التي لو أقررنا بها سنقف أمامها نلعن عجزنا عن معالجتها.

لابد أن نعترف بشيء، فمثل هذه العمليات الانتحارية يمكن أن توصف بأنها عمل شنيع أو دموي أو إرهابي إلى آخر ما يمكن من أوصاف، لكن ليس من الصحيح وصفها بالجبن رغم كثرة من يستخدمون هذا الوصف. هذا ليس دفاعاً لكنه ضبط للمفاهيم. 

ولابد إذن أن نفيق إلى حقيقة مرة، وهي أن العملاء المأجورين لا يقتلون أنفسهم من أجل أهداف محرضيهم. فأياً كان من قام بهذا العمل، وبغض النظر عمن جنده أو حرضه، فلابد أنه كان مدفوعاً بوازع قوي من داخله أوصله إلى درجة اليقين بأنه مقدم على الشهادة. هذه حقيقة صادمة للغاية، لكن إنكارها يفسد أي تحليل موضوعي لما نحن بصدده. ونحن بصدد أمر جد خطير.

لا ننسى كذلك أن العملية الانتحارية لها خاصية فريدة. هي وسيلة يلجأ إليها من يظن أنه يمثل طرفاً سلبت حقوقه في مواجهة مع قوىً يراها عاتية لا قبل له بمواجهتها إلا بأن يجعل من نفسه القذيفة. هذه هي ظاهرة العمليات الانتحارية في أي مكان اليوم سواءً كان من يقوم بها محقاً أو مخطئاً في رؤيته. وهي حتى الآن لم تكن ظاهرة مصرية. إذن مرة أخرى نحن بصدد تحول خطير.

بالنظر إلى هذه العوامل يجب ألا نجعل عواطفنا أو أمانينا تصرف نظرنا عن الاحتمال الأكبر وهو أن من قام بهذا العمل مصري. بغض النظر عن محرضيه ومن تواطأ معه، الذين قد يكونون من الخارج أو الداخل. وإن كانوا من الخارج، فمن المستبعد في رأيي أن تكون أياد إسرائيلية أو أمريكية، فهذه أطراف لا مصلحة لها إلا في تعزيز استقرار النظام الحالي في مصر لا زعزعته. فالأرجح إما أن تكون جهة التحريض والإسناد محلية أو يكون تنظيم القاعدة، لا يهم. المهم هو فهم الأوضاع التي ربما تكون أخرجت انتحارياً مصرياً يظن أنه ينال الشهادة بتفجير نفسه بجوار الكنيسة حتى يقع أكبر عدد ممكن من الضحايا، بل ويظن أنه لن يموت وهذه الدماء في عنقه. 

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت خطورة الأمر، ومما يزيد من جسامته أن عدم رؤيتنا لهذه الصورة قد يكون دليلاً على ضعف إحاطتنا بالأوضاع المحيطة بنا، وبالتحديد عدم إدراكنا لما قد يكون محتبساً في نفوس الجموع من شباب الأغلبية الصامتة من غضب وكبت ناتج عن تراكم وتفاقم فتن سابقة ناقشناها وظن الناس أن الأغلبية الصامتة قد نسيتها، لكننا نرفض أن نربط هذا الحديث بذاك! وذلك على الرغم من تحذير بعض العقلاء حينئذ من أن استمرار هذه الأوضاع قد يؤدي إلى كوارث ونتائج لا يحمد عقباها. فهل من العقل إذا ما وقعت المصيبة أن نتجاهل ما قد سبقها من تطورات .. وإذا تجاهلناها فكيف نوقف الفتنة؟ 

هذه مكاشفة ودعوة للتنقيب بداخلنا بالقدر الذي يمكنني أن أتحمله. 

أسأل الله أن يرنا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا اتباعه ويرنا الباطل باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابه.

----------


## اليمامة

للأسف الشديد يا نهلة..
حاسة بيأس..
وبفقدان لجزء كبير من طاقة روحى ودفعها..
ودلوقتى بصرخ بصمت وبسأل نفسى " هو أنا بحلم..هو أنا عايشة فى أحلامى الوردية ..هو أنا عايشة فى الجنة لوحدى ....."
هو للدرجة دى احنا موتنا..للدرجة دى التحقيق بقى صعب..!!
طيب ليه أنا حاسة انه ممكن وسهل..جداً..
ليه أنا حاسة ان فيه أمل..وان الناس كويسة..وان الناس طيبة..
ممكن تكون القصة دى فعلا تمت بأيدى مصرية..وممكن جدا يكون التخطيط كمان موش بعيد عن كدا..
كل الإحتمالات واردة..
وبافتراض..
هل دى مصر..هل احنا كدا..
وهل كل البلد كدا والشعب كدا..
بافتراض..
دول قلة..انحرفت..وجندت فكريا..وأصبحت عميلة..
يعنى حتى بذرة الإرهاب والعدوانية موش فى دمنا..
أمر بيحصل فى كل الدنيا..حوادث بتحصل زى كدا..
ولكن الأخطر ان دا أمر مستجد علينا ..لأننا موش كدا..
بقينا ماليانيين أمراض إجتماعية فجأة وبقينا أعدى خلق الأرض !!!!
احنا..!!!
الإنسان المصرى البسيط اللى بيكافح وبيتعب ليل نهار..وموش فاضى..
أنا موش بكتب مجرد كلام
...أنا وانتى..وكلنا ..الحادثة دى عملت فينا اية..
شوفى صحيتى امتى وكتبتى الموضوع دا امتى..شوفى حالة هلعنا..شوفى مشاركات الموضوع وحالى الطوارىء المفاجئة.. موش بالكلام ولكن بالإنفعالات ورالرفض والغضب وبالأحاسيس الإيجابية ..ورغبة عارمة بالتحرك..
شوفى مقترحاتك للمساندة
شوفى التفسيرات الواعية الإيجابية اللى اتقالت..
تقريبا منمناش..حزانى..وثكالى..وخايفين ..وحاسيين بالأزمة
ودلوقتى ماشيين فى طريقنا..رايحيين لأعمالنا موش لمجرد مادة..
المادة لا تقارن بحجم المجهود..انتى عارفة..ولكنه شعور آخر أقوى..موش بنفكر فيه..لأنه سارى وموجود فينا لا اردايا ..على الفطرة..
تفتكرى يا أم يوسف احنا نفرق كتير عن معظم الشعب المصرى !!!!
هل احنا بس كدا !!!
واللا معظم الناس كدا.. حاسة باللى حصل وزعلانة علشان اخوانا المسيحين اللى عيدهم تحول لكآبة وتعرضوا لحالة هلع وخوف لا إنسانية !!
مصريين مأجوريين يمكن...ضحايا الظروف يمكن..ضحايا سلطة واستبداد وارد جدا جدا..
فينا أمراض ربما...واختلال قيمى برضو ممكن..
ولكن احنا متماسكين..احنا مجتمع لازال دافىء..
اللى بيحكم من خلال المتناقضات أقوله لأ..موش صح..
موش موضوعى..موش فى كل وقت..
لازم نحسب حساب للتحرك..وللتطور عبر التاريخ وعبر الزمن علشان نفهم ان دا طارىء..واننا لازم نستفيد من خبرة التاريخ والماضى ونمده للحاضر..
موش غلط بيتهيألى اننا نبص للتاريخ..ونتعلم..
موش مسألة اننا غاويين بكاء على اللبن المسكوب
وانما هو تفتيش على الهوية ..الوعاء الثقافى الإجتماعى القيمى العقائدى السياسى ..ومحاولة إحيائها..
دى الناس فعلا اللى عندا القدرة على التحقيق..واى فكرة كانت حلم..اى تصور اتحول لحقيقة من خلال ارادة وعزيمة واستمداد من معينات التاريخ والماضى وتقديرهم..
للأسف يا أم يوسف حاسة بمقدرة على الإصلاح..بتموت..
حتى لو وحدى..طيب..مانا ماشية فى طريقى بعمل اللى عليا
المفروض اقف..المفروض اقول ستوب..احنا وحشيين...احنا ارهابيين..احنا عيانيين وسيكوباتيين..!!!
موتوا..انتوا كلكوا كدا..
القاعدة حتى لو عملت كدا..فهى عندها مبرراتها مؤكد..
ولازم نعرف ان المصلحيين عبر التاريخ كانوا بيتخذوا اما السلاح للإصلاح..أو الإصلاح للإصلاح..
مين ينكر ان ساعات السلاح لازم يردع !!
مين ينكر ان ما أؤخذ بالقوة لابد وأن يسترد بالقوة !!!!
 ﴿ وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدْوَّ اللّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ ﴾ [الأنفال: 60].
هوا موش من تمام التوكل على الله فعلا اعداد الأسباب المادية التى أمر الله بها عباده اللى حققوا الإيمان قولا لمواجهة عدوهم فعلا!..
أنا لا أبرر للقاعدة العنف..ولا أعرف ماذا حدث..وهل القاعدة عملت كدا واللا لأ..ولا أقر باللى حصل..ولا أدعو للهجوم والعنف..عمرى ما كنت أعتقد فى كدا..
لكن كل اللى أعرفه عن الناس دول انهم موش عدوانيين..دول مثقفين جدا..إيمانيين جدا..وقارئين..ومرحين..وطيبين وكل حاجة..ناس عاديين ولكنهم غيرنا..بيفعلوا..موكليين لمهام وبيضحوا بنفسهم..الأمر اللى احنا منقدرش نتصوره على نفسنا...هما وصلوا للمرحلة دى..وبيتخذوا من التحرك الفعلى وسيلة للمواجهة والدفاع ..بيستخدموا السلاح للإصلاح ..فاهميين ممكن ان ما أؤخذ بالقوة لابد وأن يسترد بالقوة..دا اللى بعتقده فى الناس دول..طيب يا ترى حد هنا عنده اعتراض على القاعدة دى !!!
ياترى حد هنا يقدر يفسرلى سر الضعف والتخاذل العربى غير عدم الشجاعة والخوف..والموالاة..وبيع الضمير..وقبض التمن..على حساب الناس..وتغور الناس..العبيد..اللى المفروض يسخروا للخدمة بس لأن هما كدا !!!!اتخلقوا لكدا..يموتوا فى حفر قناة السويس ويتردموا بيها..يموتوا وتاكلهم اسماك القرش وملهمش فدية..دول خدامين..طول عمرهم مأجورين..دى أفكارهم..
دا اللى اتقال واتقال وعرفته وسمعته من الناس الكبيرة اوى..
الناس عبيد..تتساق..
خوف وجبن من الموت..من التضحية لأن مفيش مبدأ ولا قيمة ولا إيمان وكأن انا بتكلم عن مستحيلات وبتكلم عن عالم وردى عايشة فيه..!!
هو فيه ايه..ايه اللى جرى بالضبط !!!
احنا بنفقد ايمانا بنفسنا واللا ايه !!!
دى بوادر الإستكانة والتخاذل اللى بنقنع بيهم نفسنا للأسف..علشان نسكت ونخاف ومنقومش بدورنا..
كل واحد هنا بيعمل !!!
كل واحد هنا بيقدم دوره صح..وبيشتغل وبيراعى ضميره !!!
فيه أكتر من كدا كمان لو احنا على استعداد..لو احنا ماستكناش..لو احنا قبلنا اننا ممكن نضحى..
أفكار مسمومة طول الوقت بنقعد نقولها مننا فينا..نقدم دين مشدد..متزمت..برغم ان الدين تسامح ورحمة ومد لأواصر المحبة والسلام..ونسمم أفكار الشباب ونحفزهم للعنف !!
ياريت نبطل احنا ننفث سمومنا المتسلطة فيما يتعلق بالدين فى الناس ونفهمهم غلط..
دى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى أقدر أخدها على بعض الناس ..
ومواضيع قريناها وشوفناها بتعضد من التفرقة والعنصرية فى الدين..
متناسيين ربما ان اننا لازم نحط اعتبارات انسانية اولا قبل ما نقول مسلم ومسيحى.
أنا آسفة يا أم يوسف..آسفة والله
عصبية عارفة..بس حقيقى حاسة بانهيار مفاجىء فى معنوياتى نتيجة الأفكار اللى بتهد كل ثقتى وكل احساسى بالناس وبخيريتهم..
معلش ربما أنا موهومة وعايشة فى الأحلام..ممكن جدا..
ولكن أنا مدرسة ومسئولة وبعمل على الإصلاح فى مجالى..وبتعامل مع مجتمع كبير..اولياء أمور ومسئوليين وطالبات وأولاد وزملاء..
ماشوفتش فيهم غير انهم بيحبوا بعضهم وبلدهم وعايزين يتغيروا
وبيسمعونى وبيستجيبوا..
كل الحكاية انهم محتاجين حد عنده ضمير..عنده وعى..عنده حماس..
عنده ايمان وانتماء وهوية..
حد عنده روح تقدر تعلى على كل التوافه ..يقدر يؤمن جدا ان مهما حصل الهوية محكمة غريزتها وبصمتها على الإنسان المصرى..حد يقدر يتخطى ويتحمل..
باعتذرلك ولكن أنا عارفة انك هاتتقبلى كلامى وهاتحتويه
والمداخلة دى تقدرى تحذفيها مباشرة..ان كان فيها ما يسوء
أشكرك...
 :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ~ْ 

انا امبارح شفت الاخبار باليل وصدمت  .. كلنا اتجمعنا عند التلفزيون وشفنا القنوات المصريه .. !!

ورحت بسرعه على اليوتيوب وشفت اثر الانفجار وشفت المصابين وشفت المسلمين الي بيساعدو اخوانهم المسيحيين .. تاثرت جدا جدا .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الي كان السبب .. !! 

بجد فاجعه كبيره على الشعب المصري سواء مسلم او غير مسلم .. ~ْ !! 


منطقة الشرق الاوسط اكثر منطقه متجدده في الاحداث والمشاكل المستمره .. ولن تهدا .. !! هناك ايدي خفيه تحاول ان تاجج منطقتنا في مختلف الدول العربيه .. !! 

والجميع لا يعلم ماذا يخبئ لنا غدا وخاصه في مصر بعد هذا الحدث المصاب .. ربما تصبح هناك فتنه كبيره او تكون هناك ردة فعل كبيره من قبل الاقباط .. ولكن نامل ان تكونوا يدا واحده حتى لا تتحقق رغبة العدو في زعزعة الصف المصري الموحد من مسلمين ومسيح .. 

الله يرحم امواتكم يا مصر .. وان شاءالله ازمه وتعدي على خير ,, وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الي كان السبب .. !!*

----------


## M!sS Roro

هذا مقطع من اليوتيوب اعجبني جدا جدا .. لرجل مصري مسلم يخطب في الجميع بعد الانفجار الذي حدث ,, !!  ::(: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5w9CgQPefo




ومعلش يا مصر .. اصبروو وان شاءالله الفرج قادم ..

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

أتحدث من منطلق مختلف اليوم

من منطلق سؤال يجب الإجابة عنه قبل الرد:

هل من الممكن أن تأكل طعامك من يد عدوك وأنت مطمئن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بطبيعة الحال سيكون الرد: مستحيل  مستحيل

فبحكم عملي في مجال المطاعم منذ سنتين أجد أن المسيحيين يأكلون ويطلبون الطعام من المطاعم التى يعمل بها المسلمون بكل إطمئنان والمسلمون عندما يطلبون الطعام من مطعم ما لا يسألون هل من يعمل بالمطعم مسلمون أم مسيحيون

لأننا نتعامل مع بعضنا البعض من منطلق الأمان الكامل

فلا نُضمر في صدورنا أى شر لبعضنا البعض والكل يأمن للكل 

وعندما نتلاقي نجد كلمة السلام عليكم هي السابقة ولا نسأل هل من يُلقي السلام أو من نُلقي عليه السلام مسلم أم مسيحى

وأري القِس يُعانق الشيخ وكل منهما بملابسه المميزة ولا غضاضة أبداً

هذا ماأردت قوله الآن

الكلام فيما بيننا من محبة أكثر من الكلام عما بيننا من خلاف

فلكم دينكم ولي دين

ولكن الوطن بيننا وجامعنا

شكراً

----------


## د. أمل

تأخرت فى المشاركة اللى وعدت بيها .. لأن التليفون كان عطلان و بالتالى ما كانش فى نت 
و الله مش عارفة أقول إيه .. حاسة إنى تفكيرى مشوش و مش عارفة أبدأ منين 
عمومًا أيًا كانت طريقة التفجير سواء بسيارة مفخخة أو هجوم انتحارى مش حتفرق
و سواء كان اللى وراء التفجيرات الموساد أو القاعدة .. فهم الاتنين واحد
أقصد طبعًا القاعدة بتاعة العراق اللى كانت بتهدد 
ما العراق خلاص مفتوح لكل من هب و دب و الموساد قعد هناك و اتربع .. تنظيم قاعدة إيه ده اللى بيقتل فى العراقيين كلهم , سنة و شيعة و مسيحيين , يبقى تبع مين بالظبط ؟؟
و بما أنهم قالوا إن المتفجرات مصنوعة فى مصر .. يبقى هناك احتمالين 
الأول إن ناس مش مصريين دخلوا مصر و عملوا كل حاجة داخل مصر 
و الثانى إن يكون فى مصريين هم اللى عملوا كده بتحريض من الخارج , ما هو أكيد فى خونة فى كل مكان و زى ما كان فى الجاسوس اللى مسكوه , احتمال يكون فى غيره جاهل و مُغيب و ممكن يعمل أى حاجة

ليلة رأس السنة كنت قاعدة بالليل أقرأ فى مصراوى فلقيت الخبر , و بعدها فتحت التليفزيون و فضلت أتابع الأخبار لقرب الفجر و كنت حزينة جدًا جدًا و سألت نفسى هل باقى المصريين عندهم نفس الشعور اللى عندى ؟
و ساعتها حسيت بالخطر و الخوف .. ده أنا أصلًا لما بأسمع عن أخبار السودان و تقسيمها بأتفزع , مش علشان النيل ولا حاجة لكن عارفة إنهم حيقصدونا بعد كده .. و مش ضامنة ردود أفعال المصريين حتكون إيه ..
الشىء الوحيد اللى طمأننى شوية و حسيت إنه هو حبل النجاة الوحيد .. لما لقيت إن المسلمين و المسيحيين ( حتى لو كان بعضهم) تداركوا الموقف بسرعة فى ذروة المصيبة و الأزمة و توحدوا فى التظاهر و الهتاف ..

قرأت تعليق أحد الإخوة المسيحيين على الفيس بوك , أعجبنى جدًا ..
بيقول : نفعنا بإيه بقى قانون الطوارئ - يمضوه و يقولك علشان الإرهاب - طب أهه الإرهاب موجود
ممكن نغير قانون حماية العصابة ده بقانون مكافحة الإرهاب !!

 ربنا يستر و يسلم و يحمى بلدنا و يحفظها من أى سوء ..





مش عارفة أكتب حاجة تانى دلوقتى ..

----------


## قلب مصر

أخواني الأعزاء أبناء مصر

ذهلت عندما قرأت على شبكة الانترنت وعلى موقع اليوم السابع

ما تردد من إعلان شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية 

عن مسئوليتها عن الحادث الإجرامي الذي حدث بالإسكندرية

ولثقتي العمياء والتي لن يقصيني عنها أي رأي 

في أن المسلمين بريئين من دم هؤلاء القتلى في هذه المذبحة

وعن يقيني من أن المسلم الحق 

لا يمكن له أن يقتل الآمنين أيا كانت ديانتهم

فلقد بحثت على شبكة الانترنت وتوصلت لموقع شبكة المجاهدين الاكترونية

وكنت أنوي الرد عليهم بعد الاشتراك في موقعهم 

حتى أبدي رأيي بمنتهى الوضوح تجاه هذا الموقف 

كإنسانة مسلمة مصرية ترفض هذا الفعل الإجرامي

ولشدة ذهولي اكتشفت أن شبكة المجاهدين الإسلامية الاكترونية 

تنفي مسئوليتها تماما تماما عما حدث

وستصدر بيانا خلال ساعات على شبكة الانترنت

 تدلي فيه بنفيهم لهذا الخبر الكاذب 

المتداول الآن على جميع الفضائيات والوسائل الإعلامية المختلفة

وها هي صورة من موقع الشبكة على الانترنت



ولمن يريد البحث والتأكد ما عليه إلا أن يكتب على جوجل جملة شبكة المجاهدين الاكترونية 

وسيظهر له البيان في صدر صفحتهم الرئيسية 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

في كل من يلصق بالمسلمين والإسلام هذه التهم البشعة

فالإسلام برئ منها

ولننشر جميعا ونعلن عن كذب هذه الافتراءات

فهذا ما سيحاسبنا عليه الله بالفعل يوم وقوفنا أمامه

وهل دافعنا عن إسلامنا وحميناه 

ام استسلمنا وكنا أول المشككين في سماحته

----------


## د. أمل

> أخواني الأعزاء أبناء مصر
> 
> ذهلت عندما قرأت على شبكة الانترنت وعلى موقع اليوم السابع
> 
> ما تردد من إعلان شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية 
> 
> عن مسئوليتها عن الحادث الإجرامي الذي حدث بالإسكندرية
> 
> ولثقتي العمياء والتي لن يقصيني عنها أي رأي 
> ...






عزيزتى "قلب مصر"

هذا الإعلان المزعوم قد قرأه بالأمس الدكتور سالم عبد الجليل فى برنامج المجلس على قناة أزهرى
و قال أن أى شخص يمكنه أن يكتب مثل هذا الإعلان على شبكة الإنترنت , فلا يوجد ما يؤكده
و ها أنت وجدتِ التكذيب
فمن الذى يريد أن يلصق بمثل هذه الجريمة بالمسلمين !!؟؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
 " المطرُ مستمرٌ فانزح ماشئتَ من الماء "

قد يظنُّ البعضُ أنَّني أبتعدُ عن الموضوع المطروح .. لكنني أحاولُ 

جاهداً الإقتراب من الأسبابِ الحقيقيةِ لما حدث ..


ماحدث يقول أنَّ هناك عملاء وأن يداً ما - داخليةٌ أو خارجيةٌ - مهَّدت 

ورسمت وخطَّطت للفعل .. ولكن النظر إلى هذه الجزيئات فقط 

يجعلنا لانرى غير التفصيلات الصغيرة والإصلاح هنا يظل تابعاً ويظلُّ 

ردَّ فعلٍ مستمرٍ لفعلٍ آخر

لماذا ؟ 

لأن النظرةَ التي تقتصرُ على التفصيلاتِ الصغيرةِ تجعلُنا لاتوقف 
فعل المنبع .. المطرُ مستمرٌ فانزح ماشئتَ من الماء 
لابد من معرفةِ مصدرِ المطرِ ومن ثَمَّ إيقافه .. أمرٌ صعبٌ للغايةِ لكنه 
الأجدى في فهم الأزمة وتصدى يمنعُ التكرار ويعملُ على إنتاج 
أفعالٍ جديدة لا ردود أفعال طيلة الوقت
إن إزالة النتائج لايمحي أسبابها وعناصر تفاعلها الحقيقية ومن ثم 
لايمنعُ تكرارها والبحثُ في الأسباب قد يستلزمُ الإحاطة وبشكلٍ 
تجميعي بكل المفردات مع الأخذ في الإعتبار تعدد الزوايا وتشابك 
الخطوط على جميع المستويات - الظاهر منها والباطن المُستلهَم -
لهذا أرى أنَّ مانحن فيه الآن قد يستلزم قراءةً جيدةً لتاريخِ مائتي 
عام مضت بمرجعيةٍ معرفيةٍ - على المستويين المحسوسِ والمعقول -  
تستطيعُ الإنتقاءَ ومن ثَمَّ القدرةَ على التحليل ومحاولةِ 
الوصولِ إلى نتائج تساعدُ على الوعي بالأزمةِ ومحاولةِ الإصلاح
ربما يجب علينا ألا تستسلمُ وسائلُ إعمالِ عقولنا لما يبثُّه الإعلامُ 
بكُلِّ وسائله وإنما فقط نستعينُ بالمقولاتِ الإعلاميةِ في 
استخدامِها كمفرداتٍ للمناورةِ التحليليةِ
مايعنينا هو التاريخُ في مساراتِه البعيدةِ والقريبةِ والتي تأكَّدت 
تحقيقاً وأصبحت يقيناً يمكن النظر إليه ومحاولةِ تحليلِه بناءًا وتفكيكاً


لماذا اللجوء اتكاءًا على استقراء التاريخ ؟

إنَّ المرجعيةَ التاريخيةَ - المحتوى المُدَوَّن والمسكوت عنه -
لا تساوي صفر
تماماً كالطبيعةِ - على المستوى العلمي -
المعنى صفر لايُقْبَل وليس له أي وجود حتى على المستوى الإجرائي
وأزمةُ التعاملِ مع التاريخ هي الفراغاتُ فيما بين المُدَوَّن والمسكوت عنه

" التاريخُ المُدَوَّنُ "

لا شك أنَّ هناك وقائع حدثت في التاريخ - القديم منه والحديث -
اتسمت بالحدةِ بمعنى أنَّها أقوى من أن يتم تدوينها بالتدخل في 
توصيفاتها وفقا للمنطق البراجماتي 
أو السكوت عنها .. كالحروبِ والثوراتِ والأديانِ العُظمى والإبداعاتِ 
المُخترقةِ المُغَيِّرةِ كالفنِّ والأدبِ والفلسفاتِ والعلوم ... الخ .

وعلى الجانبِ الآخر ثمة وقائع كثيرة فى المسار التاريخي تم التدخل فى توصيفاتها أثناء التدوين
- في لحظةِ الحَدَث أو بعدها - وفقاً للمنطقِ البراجماتي
الذي تتطلبهُ المصلحةُ العامةُ لمُفرداتِ مكانِ الحّدَث على المُستوى الداخلي والخارجي 
- الهويةُ السُلْطَويَّةُ أو الهويةُ بمعناها المُتْسِّع - ..

" التاريخُ المسكوتُ عنه "

التاريخُ من سماتِهِ أنَّهُ ينفجرُ بأحداثه عبر إمتدادِه
بمعنى .. أنَّ المسكوتَ عنه يلفظُهُ التاريخُ حتماً لنراه ونعرفه
وأرى أنَّ أزمةَ الفراغاتِ المعرفيةِ التاريخية فيما بين المُدَوَّن - حقيقةً ونحلاً - والمسكوتِ عنه
أعلى بكثير فيما يخص التاريخ القديم عنها في التاريخِ الحديث ..
ذلك أن التاريخَ القديمَ يستلزمُ جهداً أكثر مما يستلزمه التاريخُ الحديث
من حيث النظر والحصول على داتا وإقامة بُعْداً قياسياً على التوازي والتداخل
يساعدُ في التحليل والوصولِ إلى نتائج حقيقية - أقرب للحقيقة -..

أمَّا التاريخ الحديث فالمهمة أسهل لقرب المسافةِ فيما بين شرائح 
الأحداث ووقوعها بسهولةٍ في دائرةِ المحسوس والمعقول ومن ثم 
سهولة الإمساكِ بالمسكوتِ عنه والمُدَوَّنِ براجماتياً ..

لهذا يجب علينا على الأقل قراءةَ التاريخِ القريب


لماذا أشير بوسائل إعمال عقلي إلى الساحر تحديداً ؟

لأن السبعين عاماً الماضية تؤكد ومما لا يدعو للشك ومن خلالِ 
استقراءٍ واعٍ للأحداثِ أنَّ يدَ هذا الكيان الجيني اللامنتمي للفعلِ 
التاريخي الإنساني تمتدُ لتُحرِّكَ العالمَ إقتصادياً وسياسياً وأزمتُها 
متمثلةٌ في عدم قدرتها على التحريك الثقافي على الرغم مما 
أحدثته من ثوراتٍ مذهلةٍ فيما يخص البنيةِ الإقتصاديةِ ونظمِ البنيةِ السياسية .. 
ربما ظن الساحرُ في البدايةِ أنَّ التحريك الإقتصادي والسياسي كُلُّ يعمل وجوباً على مفرداتِ الثقافة لدي الشعوبِ 
ويغيرها .. ولكنه اكتشف مع الوقت أن لاشئ تغير سوى النمط السلوكي الذي هو ظاهريٌ بطبعِه والذي لايعني بالضرورة أن الثقافة تتغير خاصة وأن الأنماط السلوكيةَ التي نتحت من التغييرات الإقتصاديةِ والسياسية اتسمت بالسرعة تماشيا مع سرعة حركة كلِّ من البنيتين وخاصة الإقتصادية ومن ثَمَّ لم يبق أى نمط سلوكي ليصب في البنية الثقافيةِ التي تستلزم عُمقاً تراكمياً والذي أراه من أسباب فشلِ الساحر في تطبيق العولمة ..

وعليه فالساحر يمر بأزمةٍ وجوديةٍ مع الآخر طيلة الوقت ويدَّعى العكس ويدعو إلى الشفافية وهماً

لماذا الشرق الأوسط وتحديداً المنطقة العربية ؟

- الثقافةُ على الصفةِ والحال
- التضادُ التاريخي
- الأصول

لي عودة*

*بعد متابعة مايحدث الآن في الإسكندريةِ والقاهرةِ والجيزة*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أخواني الأعزاء أبناء مصر
> 
> ذهلت عندما قرأت على شبكة الانترنت وعلى موقع اليوم السابع
> 
> ما تردد من إعلان شبكة المجاهدين الالكترونية 
> 
> عن مسئوليتها عن الحادث الإجرامي الذي حدث بالإسكندرية
> 
> ولثقتي العمياء والتي لن يقصيني عنها أي رأي 
> ...


اختي الطيبه قلب مصر .. 
لاتبالي كثيرا بما قد يقال وينشر الايام القادمه 
فهي كما يقولون ..فرصه لاتكرر ..لزوم الشو والدعايه وخلافه 
كثير من الاقول ستخرج لتقول بان جماعه كذا كذا ..تتبني ..وجمعيه كذا كذا تتبني 
ولن نتهي من وراء هذا ..
المهم هي نتائج التحقيقات الرسميه التي ستخرج لنا .. 
تلك هي ماسنعول عليه ان شاء الله تعالي .. 
ومن يشكك في سماحه الاسلام فهو لايستحق ان يكون احد افراده 
حتي وان كان من ارتكب تلك الجريمه (يدينون بالاسلام ) 
اقول حتي .. 
مجال الافتراض .. 
فليس كل من اعتنق ديانه ..وعاها ووعي قيمها وتعاليمها 
فالافراد ليسو حجه علي الدين ..بل الدين هو الحجه علي الجميع .. 

خالص تحياتي دائما

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_مريم ..
بنوتة مسيحية اتعرفت عليها خلال وورك شوب قبل الدراسة ما تبدأ بأسبوع ..
أد ايه كنا متعاونين و اكلنا سوا و لعبنا سوا و كنا بنتقسم مجموعات كل مجموعة ليها هدف مشترك
و في اخر الوورك شوب عملنا حفلة احنا اللي نظمناها و طلعت اروع حفلة على مستوى باقي المجموعات
واحلى حاجة واحنا بنخبي الحاجات اللي بنعملها عن باقي المجموعات عشان محدش يبقى احسن مننا
النهاردة عالفيس بوك حصلت محادثة قصيرة بيني و بينها ..
انا مش عارفة اتصرفت صح ولا غلط بس انا اتكلمت باللي حسيته
بس من ساعتها وانا مخنووووقة ومفيش في مخي غير جملة واحدة ..كفاية تسميم للعقول بقى ..كفاية قرف

و كانت المحادثة حول فيديو هيا حطته عالفيس بوك ...




_انا قصيت الصفحة صورتين تحت بعض _




_

----------


## د. أمل

للأسف .. " الساحر "   كما أسماه أخونا الفاضل  " حكيم عيون " , له معاونين كثر داخل بلدنا و النظام نايم و الحكومة نايمة

  ربنا يستر و يسلم .. و الله ما أنا عارفة مين المضطهد فى البلد دى !!!

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..

----------


## قلب مصر

بعد مرور يوم واحد من كارثة كنيسة الإسكندرية

بالأمس اثناء تواجدنا بالمدرسة 

كان هناك احتفال بعيد ميلاد طفلة لدينا 

وبدون أي ترتيب مسبق وجدنا منة الله (المسلمة) 

صاحبة العيد ميلاد وصديقتها مريم (المسيحية)

بمنتهى البراءة والعفوية والصدق مع النفس 

يحتضنان بعضهما الآخر بمنتهى الأمان والاحساس بالحب

ويرقصان سويا ببراءة الأطفال ويطفئان سويا شموع عيد ميلاد منة

لا فرق بينهما هما نسيج واحد لم يفكرا أبدا أنهما مختلفتان في الديانة

أو أن هناك شيئ من الممكن أن يفرق بينهما

مريم  - منة  - جولييت  - محمد - صلاح - كريم - يوسف - أحمد

يرفضون الارهاب ويحلمون بأن يعيشوا بأمن على أرض مصر

شاهدوا معي ما قمت بتصويره بالأمس يوم 2 يناير 2011




منة ومريم طفلتان مصريتان أرسلتا للارهاب رسالة ودرسا قاسيا

بأنه لن يقدر عليهم ولن يفرقهما مهما حدث من أحداث مؤلمة

وصدق قول الله تعالى 

"وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ "

الأنفال (63)

ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان (مرقص 10 : 9)

----------


## eltr.elhzin

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اوصيكم باءقباط مصر خير فاءن لنا فيهم صيهرن ونسب
  صدق رسول الله (ص)
ومن هذا الحديث نعلم انه ليس من الممكن ان يفعل هذا العنل اى مسلم
ونتذكر ايضا فى عام 1991 عندما حدث الزلزال فى مصرا الغاليه
كان مسحيين ومسلمين يصارعوا بعضهم بعض فى انقاذ الاطفال والنساء
دون تفرقه بين هذا او ذاك وفى هذا الوقت ان كنت هذبت الى اى مستشفى 
لكنت رايت بعيناكم ولا عجب فاءن مازلت اتحدى اى شخص يفرق بيننا

----------


## قلب مصر

> 


فعلا يا ابن البلد كلنا يجب أن نكون ضد الارهاب
لأن المصري بشكل عام وبفطرته ليس ارهابي
وما يظهر مما بين الحين والآخر من أفعال 
ويعتقد البعض أنها تنبع من المصريين وأنه تغيير اجتماعي في كيان الشخصية المصرية
هذا كله غير صحيح
لأنه ثبت على مر التاريخ أن هناك من يعبثون في مقدرات هذا الشعب من قوى خارجية تحاول بشتى الطرق أن تدمر مصر لنفس الأسباب التي أدت بنفس القوى الخارجية في التاريخ البعيد لمحاولات الاستعمار المتعددة لمصر ومحو هوية أبناءها
وهذا ليس دفاعا عن أبناء مصر أو لرمي التهمة عن كاهلهم 
ولكن هو الواقع الفعلي والذي يجب علينا أن نصدقه
المصري مسلم ومسيحي لا يضرب دور العبادة ولا يهاجم الآمنين ويروعهم
هذه هي الطبيعة المصرية
وعلى من لا يصدق فليرجع لجذور التاريخ ويقرأ عن طبيعة الشخصية المصرية من آلاف السنين

----------


## قلب مصر

> *من قام بهذ العمل الجبان ليس مسلم ولا مصرى
> المقصود ضرب مصر لا ضرب مسيحييها 
> المقصود ان تشتعل الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين
> أيد الصهيونية واضحة حتى لو أعلن تنظيم القاعدة مسئوليته فقد قام بالعملية لصالح الصهيونية
> طالما لم يتم معالجة الأسباب والحكومة ضعيفة فستتكرر هذه العمليات الجبانة
> لك الله يا مصر
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير*


أيوة يا أستاذ سيد لازم تكون متأكد أن اللي قام بهذا العمل لا يمت للإسلام أو للمصريين بأي صلة
أنا شوفت فيديو على اليوتيوب أثناء الحادثة في الشارع 
وجثث المصريين وليس المسيحيين ملقاة والمكان كله يشتعل
لا يوجد مصري على أرض مصر أبدا يقبل بهذا أو يقدر على أن يفعله
وعلى ثقة عمياء مهما أثبتت تحقيقات الحكومة الفاشلة من نتائج
أن هذا الفعل وراءه أيادٍ خارجية مرُرادها تشتيت المصريين وتفريقهم
ولا يجب علينا أن نصدق أبدا أو تتخللنا ذرة شك - مسلمين ومسيحيين - في أن من قام بهذا الفعل 
من أبناء هذا الوطن

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> فعلا يا ابن البلد كلنا يجب أن نكون ضد الارهاب
> لأن المصري بشكل عام وبفطرته ليس ارهابي
> وما يظهر مما بين الحين والآخر من أفعال 
> ويعتقد البعض أنها تنبع من المصريين وأنه تغيير اجتماعي في كيان الشخصية المصرية
> هذا كله غير صحيح
> لأنه ثبت على مر التاريخ أن هناك من يعبثون في مقدرات هذا الشعب من قوى خارجية تحاول بشتى الطرق أن تدمر مصر لنفس الأسباب التي أدت بنفس القوى الخارجية في التاريخ البعيد لمحاولات الاستعمار المتعددة لمصر ومحو هوية أبناءها
> وهذا ليس دفاعا عن أبناء مصر أو لرمي التهمة عن كاهلهم 
> ولكن هو الواقع الفعلي والذي يجب علينا أن نصدقه
> المصري مسلم ومسيحي لا يضرب دور العبادة ولا يهاجم الآمنين ويروعهم
> ...


الأخت المحترمة قلب مصر الفاضلة،
أقدر حرصك ومشاعرك وأعرف أن المجال لا يسمح -للأسف- بالحوار. كما أني أتفق معك تماماً فيما ذهبت إليه من خطأ قراءة الحاضر دون الاستفادة من قراءة التاريخ. لكن لا يمكن أن نحكم على الحاضر دون تفهم الواقع وقراءة المستجدات.

----------


## eltr.elhzin

[QUOTE=قلب مصر;1512146][CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="red"]أخواني الأعزاء أبناء مصر
الاخت العزيزه ام يوسف الف الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع واتنما دئما اليك المذيد من التقدم

----------


## قلب مصر

فليسمح لي الأخوة الأفاضل بالرد أولا على الأستاذ الفاضل علاء زين الدين ومن ثم المعاودة للرد على باقي المداخلات



> الأخت المحترمة قلب مصر الفاضلة،
> أقدر حرصك ومشاعرك وأعرف أن المجال لا يسمح -للأسف- بالحوار. كما أني أتفق معك تماماً فيما ذهبت إليه من خطأ قراءة الحاضر دون الاستفادة من قراءة التاريخ. لكن لا يمكن أن نحكم على الحاضر دون تفهم الواقع وقراءة المستجدات.


أخي الفاضل الواعي المتفهم والمتبصر للأمور جيدا 
الأستاذ علاء زين الدين
أثق دائما في حكمة رأيك وثقافتك العالية
لذا أرجو منك أن يكون هذا بالفعل وقت الحوار
فإن لم نتحاور الآن وينتج عن حوارنا أفكارا وأهدافا تتحقق فلا جدوى لكل ما نفعله
مصر تمر بأزمة حقيقية 
ولن يكون الحل بالكلمات والتعاطف فقط 
أطلب من حضرتك رجاءا أن تمدنا بما توصلت إليه من قراءة للواقع والمستجدات
وأن تقنعني بأن من الممكن أن تتغير الشخصية المصرية عبر التاريخ لترتكب مثل هذه الأفعال الارهابية

----------


## قلب مصر

> _
> 
> 
> 
> اللي عمل كده هوا نفسه المسئول عن احداث الأزهر
> هوا نفسه المسئول عن اللي بيحصل في فلسطين الحبيبة و القدس _أورشليم_
> هوا نفسه المسئول عن كل فتنة في العالم
> اللي عمل كده مش قصده مسلمين ولا مسيحيين 
> قصده مصر ..فياريت لما نتكلم نحط مصر في عنينا و قلبنا و نتكلم بلسانها
> ...


متفقة معاكي يا سارة في كل اللي بتقوليه
ودورنا مش بس كلام لازم يكون فعل بوعي ومدروس
ومعروف حنعمل ايه
ولازم يكون تحركنا على أكتر من جانب
ولازم نكسر حاجز الصمت المتراكم مع أخواننا المسيحيين من فترة مش طويلة
احاسيسنا مع بعض أصبحت مش زي الأول
قدروا يبنوا ما بينا جدار خفيف
خوفي أن الأيام والأحداث تخليه جدار حجري
نقدر ندوب الجدار دلوقتي بالحوار بينا وبينهم
وإذا استسلمنا للكلام وللاتهام
الجدار حيعلى وحيبقى صعب ندوبه بسهولة زي ما نقدر نعمل دا في الوقت الحالي
اتكلمي معاهم يا سارة اتكلمي مع أصحابك المسيحين وعرفيهم سماحة الإسلام بالفعل مش بالكلام
هما كلهم دلوقتي وخصوصا الشباب منهم أصبحوا مشوشرين وعلى عقولهم وقلوبهم غشاوة
وعندهم احساس بنسب متفاوتة من شخص لآخر أننا عملنا كدة
علشان كدة بقولك لازم نتحرك في اكتر من جانب 
حاولى وواثقة أنك حتقدري وفعلك حيكون له تأثير

----------


## قلب مصر

> هما دول المصريين ,, مسلمين ومسيحين ..


 
اللي بينا وبينهم يا سوما هو الأصل هو الطبيعي ومش محتاجين نأكد عليه
اللي مزعلني وأكيد مزعل الكثيرين أن أخواننا المسيحيين يصدقوا أن المسلمين ممكن يعملوا فيهم كدة 
ويبنوا كل ردود أفعالهم دون التأكد من هذا أو حتى انتظار نتيجة التحقيقات من الحكومة الفاشلة
الحكومة الفاشلة التي عجزت وبكل المقاييس عن توفير الحماية وبث روح الأمن لدى المواطنين الآمنين
الحكومة الفاشلة التي سمحت بلا وعي منها في اختراقنا إلى هذا الحد وبث الأفكار المسمومة 
التي تصب في النهاية في مصلحتهم وتعزيز موقفهم
الحكومة الفاشلة اللي مش حعلق عليها شماعة الفشل لكن حعلق عليها مرارة الانفصال الوجداني عن شعبها والتنكيل بالمواطنين وترويعهم بدلا من جمايتهم

----------


## قلب مصر

> رغم تعبي الشديد اليوم ..لم يقدر لي متابعه الحادث الاليم الواقع امام الكنيسه في الاسكندريه 
> ولكن بعد قليل ..تابعت قدر مااستطيع ..فضائيات ..وجرائد اليكترونيه 
> وللاسف الشديد ..العمل خسيس والحادث فج لاتقره احكام اسلام او مسيحيه او حتي انسانيه .. 
> وقلبي مع المسيحين والمسلمين المصابين في الحادث 
> ومن توفاهم الله في تلك العمليه الانتحاريه (اليهوديه الي حد كبير ) 
> وقد اكبرت بكل الاعجاب موقف المسلمين حين وقفو بجور الاخوه الاقباط في المحنه الشديده 
> حين رايتهم يتبرعون بالدم ..وينددون بالحادث ..ويرفضون الصاقه بالاسلام ..
> فالرسول الكريم اوصانا خيرا بهم ..
> والقران الكريم يقول لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم أن الله يحب المقسطين * 
> ...


عارف يا محمد وقوف المسلمين جنب المسيحيين في هذا الموقف لم يكن بشكل مقصود حتى ينفوا التهمة عنهم أو ما شابه هذا
ولكن بالفعل المصاب واحد ومن زهقت أرواحهم على أرض الإسكندرية أمام الكنيسة مصريين بغض النظر عن انتماءهم الديني
وهذا ما يجب أن نتفق عليه جميعا في الحوار وأن يكون موقفنا ثابت وموحد
أن العملية عملية ارهابية موجهة لمصر 
كعملية الأزهر لم يُتهم فيها وقت ذاك مسيحيين وقيل أنها عملية متطرفة مسيحية 
ولكن وصفت بكونها عمل ارهابي يستهدف امن مصر
وهذا هو الحال تماما مع حادث الاسكندرية هو عمل ارهابي يستهدف أمن مصر وليس أمن المسيحيين وحدهم
وبالنسبة للتصعيد المسيحي للحادث
فهناك للأسف المندسين بين الفريقين كالشياطين أو هم الشياطين بعينهم
من يزكون روح الفتنة والقتال بين الفريقين
فيضمر في قلب هؤلاء الشر ويضمر في قلب هؤلاء الفتنة والبغضاء
وفي النهاية جميعنا خاسرون
إن شاء الله ربنا يرد كيد الخائنين والماكرين ويحفظ مصر رغم أنوفهم جميعا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء زين الدين
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

الفتنة بالفعل طريق مظلم. كما أنه مليء بالمصائب والأهوال. المشكلة أنه كثيراً ما يظن المتورطون في الفتن أنهم ينتصرون لحق أو يردون ظلماً أو يصححون باطلاً وهم لا يدركون أنهم يفتحون أبواباً على جرف هارٍ لا مكان فيه لحقوق أو عدل أو منطق. 

المشكلة الأكبر أن البيئة التي تنمو فيها الفتنة تفتقر إلى العقل والشجاعة والصراحة اللازمة لتحديد أسبابها وتجنبها فضلاً عن معالجتها. 

وللأسف فإن هذا هو حالنا الآن. فكل ما قيل وما تردد ما هو إلا تكرار لنفس الأفكار والعبارات والتحليلات التي يشعر الناس أنها لابد أن تقال حين تحل مصائب كهذه. أما الاستنكار والحزن والغضب، فهو بالطبع في محله، وأما محاولة فهم أسباب الفتنة وتحليلها للوصول إلى جذورها، فإننا لا نجرؤ كعادتنا نحن المصريون إلا أن نفكر في إطار ترديد نفس الشعارات والإكليشيهات وتوجيه نفس الاتهامات دون التأمل فيما جد من ظواهر غريبة علينا تفاجئنا وتعكر علينا محاولات تعايشنا مع ظروفنا الصعبة وتفسد محاولاتنا اليائسة لنتكيف مع أوضاعنا المقلوبة.

قبل المتابعة أؤكد ما هو غني عن التأكيد وهو رفضي التام للعنف والاعتداء على الأبرياء وترويع الآمنين وسفك الدماء. وأعترف أن ما سأكتبه لن يروق لأغلبية القراء لكن الكلمة أمانة وليست أداة لاكتساب الشعبية أو ركوب الموجة. والحق أني سأختصر بقدر الإمكان لأن المناخ لا يسمح بالاستفاضة في حديث لا يتقبله الناس، ولو أن هذا المناخ هو أحد أسباب ما نحن فيه، لكن كسر حاجز الخطاب المقبول للمزاج العام يحتاج إلى بطولة لست أمتلكها. ولأنني لست بطلاً أؤكد مرة أخرى أن تحليلي التالي لا ينفي رفضي لهذه الأعمال وإنما هو محاولة لفهم واقعي لأسبابها والتحذير من تداعيات أسوأ أسأل الله ألا تحدث.

وقد سهل علي أخي العزيز محمد حسين الأمر بأن طرح تساؤلاً في محله، وهو تساؤل في غاية الأهمية:



والإجابة للأسف بسيطة وصادمة ومفجعة في آن واحد. فذلك الشخص هانت عليه روحه هو قبل أن تهون عليه هذه الأرواح. هو لم يشاهد أرواحاً تزهق ولا نفوساً تُقتل، فقد كان هو أول من قتل وزهقت نفسه قبل غيره ومات قبل أن يرى حصاد صنيعته المر. 

وهنا لابد من التوقف بعيداً عن تلقيف العبارات وتلقفها والمسارعة إلى النتائج التي تريح أنفسنا إن كان يمكن أن تستريح بنظريات دامغة عن استحالة أن يكون هذا إلا فعل اليهود أو الأمريكان أو وصف هذا العمل بأنه عمل الجبناء إلى آخر النظريات المكررة التي نتداولها كأنها حقائق كونية، والتي تجنبنا أن ننقب بعمق عن الأسباب التي قد تقض مضاجعنا أو ربما التي لو أقررنا بها سنقف أمامها نلعن عجزنا عن معالجتها.

لابد أن نعترف بشيء، فمثل هذه العمليات الانتحارية يمكن أن توصف بأنها عمل شنيع أو دموي أو إرهابي إلى آخر ما يمكن من أوصاف، لكن ليس من الصحيح وصفها بالجبن رغم كثرة من يستخدمون هذا الوصف. هذا ليس دفاعاً لكنه ضبط للمفاهيم. 

ولابد إذن أن نفيق إلى حقيقة مرة، وهي أن العملاء المأجورين لا يقتلون أنفسهم من أجل أهداف محرضيهم. فأياً كان من قام بهذا العمل، وبغض النظر عمن جنده أو حرضه، فلابد أنه كان مدفوعاً بوازع قوي من داخله أوصله إلى درجة اليقين بأنه مقدم على الشهادة. هذه حقيقة صادمة للغاية، لكن إنكارها يفسد أي تحليل موضوعي لما نحن بصدده. ونحن بصدد أمر جد خطير.

لا ننسى كذلك أن العملية الانتحارية لها خاصية فريدة. هي وسيلة يلجأ إليها من يظن أنه يمثل طرفاً سلبت حقوقه في مواجهة مع قوىً يراها عاتية لا قبل له بمواجهتها إلا بأن يجعل من نفسه القذيفة. هذه هي ظاهرة العمليات الانتحارية في أي مكان اليوم سواءً كان من يقوم بها محقاً أو مخطئاً في رؤيته. وهي حتى الآن لم تكن ظاهرة مصرية. إذن مرة أخرى نحن بصدد تحول خطير.

بالنظر إلى هذه العوامل يجب ألا نجعل عواطفنا أو أمانينا تصرف نظرنا عن الاحتمال الأكبر وهو أن من قام بهذا العمل مصري. بغض النظر عن محرضيه ومن تواطأ معه، الذين قد يكونون من الخارج أو الداخل. وإن كانوا من الخارج، فمن المستبعد في رأيي أن تكون أياد إسرائيلية أو أمريكية، فهذه أطراف لا مصلحة لها إلا في تعزيز استقرار النظام الحالي في مصر لا زعزعته. فالأرجح إما أن تكون جهة التحريض والإسناد محلية أو يكون تنظيم القاعدة، لا يهم. المهم هو فهم الأوضاع التي ربما تكون أخرجت انتحارياً مصرياً يظن أنه ينال الشهادة بتفجير نفسه بجوار الكنيسة حتى يقع أكبر عدد ممكن من الضحايا، بل ويظن أنه لن يموت وهذه الدماء في عنقه. 

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت خطورة الأمر، ومما يزيد من جسامته أن عدم رؤيتنا لهذه الصورة قد يكون دليلاً على ضعف إحاطتنا بالأوضاع المحيطة بنا، وبالتحديد عدم إدراكنا لما قد يكون محتبساً في نفوس الجموع من شباب الأغلبية الصامتة من غضب وكبت ناتج عن تراكم وتفاقم فتن سابقة ناقشناها وظن الناس أن الأغلبية الصامتة قد نسيتها، لكننا نرفض أن نربط هذا الحديث بذاك! وذلك على الرغم من تحذير بعض العقلاء حينئذ من أن استمرار هذه الأوضاع قد يؤدي إلى كوارث ونتائج لا يحمد عقباها. فهل من العقل إذا ما وقعت المصيبة أن نتجاهل ما قد سبقها من تطورات .. وإذا تجاهلناها فكيف نوقف الفتنة؟ 

هذه مكاشفة ودعوة للتنقيب بداخلنا بالقدر الذي يمكنني أن أتحمله. 

أسأل الله أن يرنا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا اتباعه ويرنا الباطل باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابه.


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تحليل منطقي لمجريات الامور استاذ علاء اتفق فيه مع ماذكرت وافضت فيه رغم انه قد يكون واقعيا سيكون شديد القسوه علينا كمصريين ان ثبت صحته فيما بعد الا انني اقول دائما ان .. مواجهه الحقيقه خير الف مره من التخدير الفارغ .. 
ومع ذلك اوافقك الراي في ان البيئه التي تنمو فيها الفتنه للاسف ..وبكل اسف ..هي الان في الوطن مساعده لان تنمو وتاخذ علي عاتقها شعلله الامور اكثر مما تحتمل وهو ماريناه في قضايا اخري وفتن اخري مازال منها بريق يلمع في الافق .. 
علي الرغم من اني لست من عباقره التحليل للامور قبل ان تكتمل خيوطها اذ ان ذلك قد يجعلني في موقف غير المتيقن .. 
الا اني ساتكلم من وجهه نظر عامه ومراعاه للموقف فقط لاغير ساكون مقتصدا في كلامي لانه قد لايكون الحديث مناسبا 
او الوقت بالتحديد ليس هو المناسب للحديث عن اسباب الفتنه بين كلا الطرفين ..
ولكن سارجع (كل ماريد قوله هنا واكثر منه الي سطر واحد ..

المشكلة الأكبر أن البيئة التي تنمو فيها الفتنة تفتقر إلى العقل والشجاعة والصراحة اللازمة لتحديد أسبابها وتجنبها فضلاً عن معالجتها. 

وقد يشاء الله في اوقات اخري ان اتحدث بحريه اكبر عما اود قوله في تلك النقطه ..لانها بالفعل لب المشكله ...  

اما الحادثه نفسها تنبئ عن شيئ غايه في الخطوره .. 
 .. بفرض ان الحادث مدبر بجهات اجنبيه داخل مصر ..فهذا يترك علامات استفهام واضحه 
حول كيفيه دخولهم البلاد ومن المفترض ان يفتح الملف الشائك في قضيه يقتح جنوب سيناء وشرم الشيخ وطابا .. 
والتسهيلات الغير مقيده لدخول اليهود والاجانب فيها .. وكيف حضورهم بشكل مقزز للاحتفال بمولد ابو حصيره .. !
كل هذا لايخرجهم عن دائره الشك .. 
وانا مع احترامي لراي حضرتك ..لااستبعدهم تماما من دائره الشك 
حتي وان كانو علي المستوي الرسمي كحكومات كما تقول يريدون استقرار المظام الحالي وليس زعزعته .. 
حتي وان كنت كما اوضحت حضرتك بانه من يفجر ننفسه الا اذا كان اعتبر نفسه في قضيه هو طرف فيها ..
وانه مؤمن بما يفعله ..فتلك ياسيدي شروط تنطبق ايضا علي الصهيوني ..ولا تخرجهم عن دائره الشكوك .. 
اليس كذلك ؟؟ 
لم لا وهو لديه اعتقاد بان ارضه من المحيط الي الخليج .. 
بانه المختار من الله 
بان العرب مغتصبي ارضه .. 
بان مايحدث تنبؤات وتعاليم التوراه .. 
كل هذا وارد ..ومنطقي ..
هم ليسو بخارج الدائره استاذ علاء 
وفي نفس الوقت هم ليسو وحدهم فيها ..   

عموما ..الحادث قد يكون خيرا ..
وقد ييكون بدء علاج لكثير م الامراض الاجتماعيه الخطيره والازمات 
التي المت بنا وجعلت بلادنا منكوبه كما نراها الان ..

ولا تحسبوه شرا لكم .. 

*

----------


## قلب مصر

للأسف بدا السير في موكب الفتنة 

والكل كأنه مستسلم لحالة الظلام التي تقترب من الجميع

تغشى قلوبهم وعقولهم وأرواحهم

اليوم بدأت مرحلة جديدة من الفتنة 

حيث بدأت ترسل رسائل على المحمول لمجموعات كبيرة من الشباب

تحذرهم من التواجد يومي الخميس والجمعة في أماكن التجمعات الكبيرة

كالمولات والسينمات وما شابه

وبيانات أخرى منسوبة لقناة العربية بأن القاعدة أصدرت بيانا بتهديد أربع كنائس جديدة

وأصوات أخرى تتعالى بأن البابا يرفض وجود المسلمين للمشاركة في أعياد الميلاد

ثم نفي الأخبار وظهور من يقول مرحبا بالمسلمين في أعياد الميلاد

ثم .... ثم ..... ثم ......

حالة من حالات الهوس انتشرت بين الجميع

يحذرون من أشياء لا يعلمونها

ينشرون ما لم يسمعون

يتقولون ببيانات لم تصدر في الأساس

وهناك على الطرف الآخر

ممسكي خيوط الدمى

يتغامزون ويضحكون بمنتهى الوعي 

على حالة الهلع والهياج والهوس التي أصابت المصريين

ما الذي يحدث يا أبناء مصر

ما هذا التخبط

وكأنكم كنتم تتمنون موقفا لتمسكوا فيه وتفرغوا حالة الشحن المتصاعد

خطأ جسيم إخراج الشحنة الزائدة 

وموجة الغضب العارمة

على هذا النحو ليس هذا مكانها

المتابع بوعي لما يحدث الآن في الفضائيات والإعلام 

وشبكة الانترنت على مواقعها الاجتماعية الفيسبوك وتويتر

سيذهل من كم الهوس الذي أصاب الجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين

مسلمين يأكدون طوال الوقت على الوحدة الوطنية

 وكأنهم أيقنوا أنهم الفاعلين ويرمون وينفون عن نفسهم التهمة

ومسيحيين لديهم استعداد كامل لتقبل فكرة أن المسلم ارهابي وعدواني

 وسيقتله ويفجره في أي لحظة

ما الذي أصابكم يا أبناء مصر

أين وعيكم بمن يحرك الأحداث

أن ما يحدث اليوم يذكرني بشدة بما حدث بالأمس القريب

عندما هاجت الدنيا ولما تقعد

وتعالت النبرات والتصعيد الأعمى بين مصر والجزائر بسبب ماتش كورة

وكدنا ندخل في حرب فعلية بيننا وبينهم بسبب كرة القدم

وظهرت من بعيد أيدي ممسكي الدمى وهي تتقاذف كلمة من هنا

على موقف من هناك

على أغنية تحمل سبابا

على كلمات خادشة

وكلها تصب في منبع واحد وهو الفرقة

وأفلحوا في كثير من أهدافهم واستطاعوا أن يفرقوا بين الشقيقتين العربيتين في هذا الوقت

ودارت الأيام واستطاعوا الآن أن يبثوا سمومهم ويحركوا الدمى مرة أخرى

ويتلاعبوا بمقدرات وحياة شعب بأكمله

ما الذي يحدث يا أبناء مصر

هل سنستسلم لحالة الهوس التي أصابت الجميع الآن

أين العقول المفكرة 

أين الإنصاف في القول والحكمة في الرأي

هل تم وأدها بأصوات الانفجارات لتطغى على صوتها

ما الذي يحدث يا أبناء مصر ؟؟

هل أصبح الحق يخشى الباطل ويخاف منه ؟

أين دورنا جميع للتصدي بحكمة لما يحدث الآن ؟

متى سنقطع الأصابع الممسكة بالدمى المتحركة التي تتلاعب بمصر

هل استسلمنا ؟؟

هل من مجيب ؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> *هي الدولةُ الثقافيةُ العُظمى
> 
> - مِصْرُ -
> 
> ولن يستطيعُها الغربُ
> الذي كلما بحث في - وعن - تاريخِه
> وجده هنا في الشرق
> وهي أزمتُهُ الوجودية
> 
> ...


 
هو لن يستطيعها حكيم

ولكنه قادر على تخريب نفوس هذا الجيل بقدر كبير

الأصابع القاتلة التي تحرك الدمى الخشبية هي لهم

يحركون في شباب مصر والعرب على أهوائهم 

من خلف شاشات زجاجية وأزرار بلاستيكية

الغرب الذي يدعي التحضر

يأتي إلينا بأسوأ صور التخلف

كأن الانفراد بالتحضر سيمنحه الزعامة الأبدية

لم يعي التاريخ جيدا

ويرى انهيار أمم من قبلهم 

كانت في عصرها أزهى صور التحضر 

والمحرك العالمي للأمور

لعبة الساحر على المكشوف الآن 

ولكن من سيعيها ؟؟؟؟ 

من سيعرف أن كل الأوراق قد تم كشفها ؟




> *
> 
> ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
> لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
> لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة
> 
> وبعيداً عن الرومانسيات دعونا نعرف من الساحر
> 
> السحرُ والأسطورة
> ...


الدولة ذات اللا هوية واللا انتماء

هذه الشركة الضخمة التي تجمع الملايين من البشر تحت جناح الرأسمالية العقيمة

أنها تصنع الارهاب بأيديها وتوجهة بشكل مباشر ومدروس لدول بعينها

ومن ثم تنطلق لحربها على الارهاب

تخطيط دقيق ومدروس على نحو عالي من الكفاءة

كيفية اصطياد الفريسة

وكيفية تسمينها حتى يحين وقت الحصاد

يصب في جيب الساحر

أدوات بشرية لا قلب لها

ولا اتكاءة تاريخية تحمل جينات بشرية 

كوكتيل ماسخ من مجموعة هويات ماسخة

قبلت باستسلام أن تُضم من أجل رأس المال للعبة الساحر

والأمل بطاقة خضراء وهوية سحرية ونفحة من الدولارت 

تمنحهم الوجود الواهم الأبدي فقط في عقولهم فقط

وهم إيحاءي تبنوه وظنوا انهم قادرين عليه

ويجربون بشتى الطرق

اليوم عمل ارهابي

غدا جاسوس مدسوس

بعد غد حرب إعلامية بين دول شقيقة

المهم أن تحصل في النهاية على ما تريد لتقوى الشركة الاستثمارية الكبرى أكثر وأكثر

وليذهب الجميع إلى الجحيم الذي صنعوه

أؤيدك فيما ذهبت إليه

ولكنني أيضا لا أنفي عن الصهاينة 

شركاؤهم في الدم والوطن التهمة

فهم شبكة مخلوطة لا تستطيع تفرقتهم عن بعض

في انتظار عودتك بما ستدلي به من أفكار تستحق المناقشة

----------


## اليمامة

> *هي الدولةُ الثقافيةُ العُظمى
> 
> - مِصْرُ -
> 
> ولن يستطيعُها الغربُ
> الذي كلما بحث في - وعن - تاريخِه
> وجده هنا في الشرق
> وهي أزمتُهُ الوجودية
> 
> ...





> *
> 
> ربما ليست إسرائيل ...
> لادفاعاً عنها .. ولكن
> لأن إسرائيل لم تصل بعد إلى كونها دولة ساحرة
> 
> وبعيداً عن الرومانسيات دعونا نعرف من الساحر
> 
> السحرُ والأسطورة
> ...





> *
>  " المطرُ مستمرٌ فانزح ماشئتَ من الماء "
> 
> قد يظنُّ البعضُ أنَّني أبتعدُ عن الموضوع المطروح .. لكنني أحاولُ 
> 
> جاهداً الإقتراب من الأسبابِ الحقيقيةِ لما حدث ..
> 
> 
> ماحدث يقول أنَّ هناك عملاء وأن يداً ما - داخليةٌ أو خارجيةٌ - مهَّدت 
> ...


*
أستاذى العزيز..المبدع..حكيم عيووون 
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين لك يا سيدى..
 وبعد..
شغلنى كثيراً ما كتبته فى المقتبس أعلاه..وتأملته وتفكرت فيه طويلاً..أذهلنى هذا التحليل الإبداعى..والحقيقة أن إبداعه تجلى هنا فى عبقرية السبر نفسها ..وعمق الإستدلال والمناطقة التاريخية - المعاصرة..عبقرية الغوص فى عمق التاريخ والفهم الواعى لمفرداته..ثمة أفكار مشابهة - ليس بالضبط - كثيراً ما تروادنا ونود لو أن نعبر عنها ولكننا لا نصل أبداً ولا نفلح  لأن نفعلها بنفس هذه القدرة الفريدة التى اتضحت فى تحليلك يا سيدى..فشكراً لك من القلب فى البداية على ما أمتعتنا به..

ولم يكن بمقدرورى حقيقة  أن أمرر ما كتبته مرور الكرام لإدراكى لأهميته..وخاصة أنه راقنى كثيراً ليس من دافع الإعجاب وحده بما تبدع .. رغم أننى لا أنكر ذلك ولكن لشىء أعمق بالفعل من مجرد الإعجاب وهو إيمانى بحقيقة هذا التحليل وتصديقى له على وجه الخصوص..

ومن أول وهلة آمنت أن ما قرأته هو اكتشاف فكرى وكنت كلما تعمقت فيه وجدته واحداً من هذه المؤلفات التى تكمن أهميتها لا فيما كشفته لنا فقط بل فيما يمكن أن تفتحه من أبواب للتفكير والتقصى وما تزخر به من أضواء يمكن تسليطها على مناطق معتمة لاستكشاف غياهبها التى تخبىء أسباب التراجع والمرض..والحمد لله أن نظرتك تعدت المستوى الوطنى لتصبح نظرة عالمية ترصد التغيرات والأوضاع والتحريك ..تلك التى ينساق إليها العالم صاغرا ..كالطفل الغرير المطيع..

التاريخ..التاريخ يا سيدى..هو التاريخ..

ما هذا التاريخ الذى يؤرقنا ..ما هذا التاريخ الذى نتشدق به ونتناول سيرته وتوصيفاته فى كل مناسبة تتعلق بحال الوطن حتى بدا الأمر للبعض مثيرًا للملل وباعثاً على الجمود كما أعتقد وأرى..وربما تنامى داخلهم سؤال يكبر فيهم كالطفل المعوق بمرور الوقت " ما جدوى التاريخ هذا الذى يحكون عنه وما الإفادة التى ستعود علينا من الإستعانة بمرجعيته فى تناول قضايا وطنية آنية !!!!".." ما فائدة هذا التاريخ المزعوم إن لم نتعظ منه ونفعله ..؟!!! "
فليذهب التاريخ للجحيم إن لم نحوله لمنطق براجماتى بحت !!! تكتبون عن التاريخ حتى كدتم أن تزهقوا أرواحنا..ماذا فعل تاريخكم هذا..وماذا فعلتم به !!!

نعم يا سيدى..حقيقة توجد هذه الأسئلة وموغرة فى الصدور..وصامتة.. صمت الإرتباك..صمت الخوف..صمت الإذعان...صمت عدم الإقتناع ..حتى صمت خشية الإختلاف والمعارضة..وصولا لصمت إعتلاء الموجة..هى صامتة ربما لكل هذه الأسباب جميعها ولكنها موجودة...تطل من العيون برغم حياء الكشف..برغم خشية الإختلاف والتنكر للتاريخ ربما..ولكننى لا أرفع إحتمالية أن يكون بعض الصدق قد جانبهم فى هذا التصور..

وحتى لا نتصف بأننا نسير فى الركب أينما ذهب وأننا فى السرب نطير أينما غرد..أتمنى لو أن نستفيض ونكشف أصول تحليلك الفكرى النقدى هذا ..فما كتبته قد يبدو للبعض عادياً فى حين أننى أصنفه فى دائرة الفكر الذى يثمر ابداعاً قادر على أن يغير من شروط الحياة الإجتماعية والسياسية..بل حتى الإنسانية لمجتمعنا..ولكننا فى حاجة لأن نخترق هذا التحليل المكتوب أكثر وأكثر ونحوله لمنطق " معمول " إن صح التوصيف...نحاول لو أن نحلل ما كتبته بشكل عملى...بشكل يجيب على الأسئلة الكامنة الناعقة فى الدواخل..نريد أن نوجه المكتوب يا سيدى ناحية الفعل لكى لا يكون مجرد كلمات رومانسية أو حتى إبداعية من وجهة نظر البعض..

وهذا يتطلب منا أن نجيب على هذا السؤال..
كيف نوظف التاريخ ليساعدنا فى حصر وحل مشكلاتنا المعاصرة ؟ وما فائدة التاريخ هنا ؟
فى رأيى الشخصى يا سيدى أنه لكى نتخذ خطوات اجرائية صحيحة نحو فهم مأساة الواقع المصرى المعاصر والعربى بشكل عام لابد وأن نستخدم أدوات معرفية عديدة ..ما هى يا ترى هذه الأدوات المعرفية ؟ وما أهميتها ؟
الإجابة هى نفسها هذا السؤال المطروح... "كيف نوظف التاريخ ليساعدنا فى حصر وحل مشكلاتنا المعاصرة ؟ وما فائدة التاريخ هنا ؟"

فأنا أعتقد أن هذه الأدوات المعرفية هى مزيج من كل نواحى الحياة المعرفية المحيطة..من السياسة إلى التخييل إلى الفيسولوجيا بل حتى تمتد إلى  الفلسفة والعقيدة وعلم اللغة ..وعلى رأس كل هذا تتوج الآداة المعرفية الخطيرة والمضمونة وهى التاريخ ملكاً على عرشها جميعها..والسبب أنه لا يمكن إنقاذ المستقبل إلا إذا وظفنا التاريخ وجعلناه قاعدة مؤسسية لمعطيات ونتائج الحاضر وما سيترتب عليها..لا التاريخ وحده..وإنما كل مصادر المعرفة..ولكن التاريخ أهمها على الإطلاق وقد يتحصل على نسبة ال 70% من جملة القيمة المستحقة..

وما فائدة علم وظائف الأعضاء هنا وعنصر التخييل وهذه الأمور العجيبة..الحقيقة أننى أرى أن مشكلتنا الحالية هى الإنسان المصرى..هذا الذى يحتاج إلى سرعة انتشال من مستنقع اللا أمان واللا انتماء ..وسرعة إنقاذ من ضياع هويته وإيمانه وضرورة معالجة حالة اليأس والإحباط والخلل القيمى المستمر فى الحدوث بفعل الإختراق والفساد ..فنحن لا ننشد هنا سوى الإنسان يا سيدى..الإنسان المصرى ..هو وحده حل الأزمة والقضية التى نحن بصدد مباحثتها..هو وحده ما يهمنا وما يتوجب علينا معالجته ومحو الغشاوة عن عقله وروحه ووعيه..الإنسان الرخيص المعدم الذى تنكرت حكومته لإنسانيته ورفضت الإعتراف بقيمته وكيانه وحضارته وحقوقه وحصانته..هذا على المستوى السياسى والإجتماعى لفكر وفلسفة دولة بأكملها..انكار التراث الخاص والأبعاد الروحية لهذا الإنسان ومن ثم التعامل معه بجحود وافتراء وتدمير فى بنيته الإنسانية والنفسية والإجتماعية والسياسية والأخلاقية..هل هناك إنسانية إذن بلا تاريخ يا سيدى !! وهل هناك تاريخ بلا إنسانية !! كيف نريد إذن أن نتحضر وأن نصبح ديمقراطيين وأحرار وإنسانيين دون تاريخنا ..ونحن نتنكر له ولا نقيم له القدر اللائق !!!

كيف نريد أن نحتفظ بتاريخنا ونعيه ونستفيد من دروسه وعبره كخبرة أساسية ومرجعية ثابته قياسية دون أن نكون فى قرارة أنفسنا إنسان !!!
هل هناك فصل بين الإنسان وتاريخه..أو التاريخ وصاحبه !!!

لا فائدة فى رأيى فى أن نكون إنسان يمارس حقوقه باحترام وبحريه إذا لم نستعن بالتاريخ..الإنسان لا يمكن أن ينفصل عن تاريخه وأحداثه بحلوها ومرها وذكرياتها إذا أراد الإرتقاء بنفسه ..
نظرتى هذه لا تعنى إحلال الحلم والإنفعال محل التفكير المحفز على تحليل ونقد قضايا الواقع تغييراً ومعالجةً ..أقول هذا لأننى أخاف من ظن أننا نريد أن تطغى الوجدانيات وردود الأفعال ذات السمة الإنفعالية على مواقفنا..ويبقى دائماً أن أذكياء العاطفة هم أنفسهم أذكياء العقول وهى نفس نظرية الإنسان والتاريخ..هى نفسها عاطفة القلب وذكاء العقل عندما يتحدا بلا فصل..الإتحاد الذى لا يعنى تغييب أو تضليل بقدر ما يعنى تكامل وتعاضد وتوازن..

والحقيقة أننى أرى أن كل نقاش دار هنا فى هذا الموضوع كان محبذاً للتفكير المبادر التحريضى..وليس للتغريد مع السرب أينما طار..

من ناحية خرى لا أنكر أن المجتمعات الغربية ..تلك التى قدمتها لنا بإثارة يا سيدى تحت عوان "السحر والأسطورة "قامت على خاصيتين أساسيتين كما أعتقد وهو نفسه المبدأ البراجماتى..التفكير والفعل ..والإشتغال بكل المناهج الإجرائية والبراجماتية التى كانت من أهم الأسباب التى شكلت هيكل الثورة الصناعية ..واتباع تلك المناهج من ساعتها واستمراراً للآن هو ما هون طرق إدارة الغرب للواقع وقضاياه..أمر جيد لاشك..ولكن..ما المرجعية..كيف كانت مرجعيتهم فى ذلك ؟

بالنظر إلى الأمر من هذه الزاوية نجد أن الغرب ورث هاتين الخاصيتين وكأنهما ميراث شرعى للأسف من الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ..تخذوا خاصية التفكير عن ابن رشد..حتى أنهم انبهروا حتى الجنون بتفكير هذا العلامة الفيلسوف وأسسوا على علمه فلسفة عربية أوروبية مثلما قرأت عن ذلك فى إحدى المرات ..أما خاصية الفعل والتجريب فلقد كان مرشدهم فيها علماء مسلمين كثر كان على رأسهم ابن الهيثم رائد الفعل والتجريب فى البصريات وأعماله المهمة فى هذا الصدد..إذن تدور الدوائر وتعود إلينا يا سيدى دائماً وأبداً ويبقى فى النهاية القول الذى يحمل الكثير من الصحة..وكل الوجع..العبرة بالنهايات..فكيف هى نهايتهم اليوم وكيف هى نهايتنا !!!!

السؤال الحقيقى يا سيدى والذى أعتقد أنه يهمنا كلنا أن نعرف إجابته..
متى تصبح الأصوليات وبالاً علينا؟..متى يصبح التاريخ هرباً من تحمل أعباء العصر وتهرب من الحاضر إلى ماضى نأخذه على هوانا ونصفه حسب تفسيراتنا وبما يتلائم ورغباتنا فى التخلى عن مسئولية العصر ومواجهة مشاكله وأزماته ؟
متى تصبح الأصولية والسلفية مصوبة للتعطيل أكثر من الدفع ؟

أسألك..
ليس لأننى لدى شك فى إيجابية المداد التاريخى وعونه لنا بقدر ما أود لو أن أخترق هذا المسكوت عنه فى العقول ونستوضح أهمية التاريخ فى حل وكشف قضايا الأمة ..هذا السؤال موجود بالفعل يا سيدى ولكنه يعانى ارتباكاً..حرجاً..عدم وجود إجابة شافية له ربما..

أنا لن أطيل أكثر من ذلك ولكنى سأضع فكرة معينة تدور بخاطرى بخصوص هذا الأمر..أود لو أن أقول أن التاريخ بالنسبة لى أنا شخصياً يدفع على التفكير التحريضى لا التفكير التنويمى البائد..فالتاريخ أهميته تتمثل فى الدفع للأمام..فى المبادرة الإنسانية..فى صور الإرادة الإنسانية..الفعل الإنسانى ذاته القائم على التحقيق وتداركه لا على إرساء المستحيل وصعوبته..

التاريخ هو ما يعطى للإنسانية وقود لإدارة عجلتها..التاريخ يا سيدى هو استراتيجية الإنسانية نفسها..جميعها..استراتيجية العقل والقلب والروح حينما لا ينفصلا عن بعضهما..ولا يبتعدا عن أصولهم ومدادهم الذى يعينهم على التواصل والإستمرار والربط...

وهل معنى ذلك أن هناك إذن إنسانية استراتيجية وإنسانية لا إستراتيجية..هل هناك عقل استراتيجى وعقل لا استراتيجى..هل هناك فعل قائم على الفصل وآخر على الوصل هل توجد انسانية قائمة على الفصل وأخرى على الإتصال والتعمير..

أعتقد أن الإجابة هى نعم فى ضوء ما ذكرت..وما يحكم كل هذه الحالات هو تقدير التاريخ واحترامه وجعله فى الحسبان والإستعانة به..

أطلت..والله أطلت أعرف...ولكن الموضوع شيق..
ختاماً أحب أن أوجه تقدير خاص لأختى الغالية " قلب مصر " على إدارتها الذكية لهذا الموضوع ..على مستوى التفكير والعاطفة..القول والفعل..كما أعتذر منها أن كنت غردت قليلاً خارج السرب بمداخلتى هذه..وطاوعتنى نفسى أن أسترسل فى جزئية تخص التاريخ ظناً منى أننى مازلت أتحدث فى عمق المشكلة فى محاولة لإستخراج بعض الأفكار والحلول والمقترحات المعينة ..ومن ناحية أخرى زرع إيمان ما فى قلوبنا ولو على مستوى منتدى أبناء مصر يشير إلى أهمية المرجعية التاريخية وكيف أننا عندما نقصد الرجوع للتاريخ أننا نعمد إلى إستئصال أسباب الداء من جذورها وأصولها بالإستعانة بما يعضد من هدفنا من دروس الماضى وعبره..

كما أن نقاشاتنا هنا لن تضيع هباء..فالكلمات لا تموت وإنما تبقى..فلتبقى كلماتنا حية وإيجابية وموضوعية صادقة لكل الأجيال من بعدنا ولكل أولادنا وبناتنا..أدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تكون كلماتنا ساعية للخير والحق والجمال وأن يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتنا..

وأشكرك يا سيدى شكراً عزيزاً على ما أتحفتنا به هذه المرة ولتسمح لى أن أنقله إلى موضوع تحت عنوان " ملامح الهوية " فأنا أعتقد أنه سيساعدنى كثيراً هناك ..وأنه لابد وأن يكون كلاماً خالداً وباقياً عن هويتنا ومرجعيتها
تحياتى*

----------


## drbebo



----------


## drbebo

*مصر مستهدفة لتطبيق الشرق أوسطية عليها بعد ما تم تطبيق الشرق أوسطية فى العراق
وتفريق الفلسطينين الى فتح وحماس
وتفريق لبنان والوقيعة بين حزب الله وباقى لبنان
ومحاولة تقسيم السودان الى شمال وجنوب
اللى فاضل احنا مصر
نقطة ضعف الوطن هى شعور المسيحيين بمصر بعد المساواة
وهى النقطة التى يحاول أصحاب نظرية الشرق أوسطية الأختراق منها
لكن طبيعة شعب مصر بكل طوائفه تتميز بالذكاء الفطرى للدفاع عن أمن الوطن
والتحمت الطوائف وفزع المسلمين مع الأقباط رافضين هذا الأرهاب فى ترابط رائع
اللا من قلة من الشباب المسيحى الغير واعى
التصميم يبين قلب واحد نابض يربط المسجد مع الكنيسة كناية عن تلاحم الطائفتين
والتصميم يوضح ان الأرهاب عبارة عن مزيج من فكر وتخطيط الموساد وواجه وتنفيذ القاعدة
ممثلة فى التصميم بشخص الارهابى الذى يحاول الوقوف بين الكنيسة والمسجد والتفريق بينهم*

----------


## drbebo



----------


## قلب مصر

> أختى الغالية قلب مصر
> الموضوع جد خطير
> لا يجب أن تمر بنا هذه الحادثة مرور الكرام
> هى مختلفة عن كل الحوادث التى سبق وأن حدثت من قبل
> فهى ليست مجرد تنازع ين شخصين 
> وليست مجرد تنازع بين جماعتين حول قطعة أرض
> وليست مجرد مشاجرة بين مجموعة من الأغبياء ظن كل منهم أنه المدافع عن دينه ودينه يبرأ منه ومن أفعاله
> فهذه المرة جاء إنفجار العبوة الناسفة بجوار الكنيسة فى يوم عيد من أعياد المسيحيين ليوجه رسالة واضحة للعالم الخارجى بأن المسيحيين فى مصر يعانون من الإضطهاد ومن ثم فقد يتبع تلك العملية عمليات أخرى تستهدف المسيحيين أو المسلمين حتى تشتعل نار الفتنة الطائفية وتتأجج وتتحول من عمليات خارجية بدأت بتخطيط صهيونى بلا أدنى شك سواء نفذت بأيدى خارجية أو داخلية عميلة فلا فرق..فقد تتحول فيما بعد  إلى عمليات إنتقامية  داخلية وإلى مواجهة فعلية بين أبناء هذا الشعب..
> الموضوع جد خطير
> ...


أخي الفاضل أحمد ناصر 
هل يدرك الكثير أن الموضوع جد خطير ويعطونه حجمه الحقيقي
ام أن تناول الحدث تم على نحو غير ملائم للحدث نفسه
والانفعال أخذ الجانب الكبير والدفاع عن النفسه كان له نصيب
يجب علينا أن ننظر للأمور بنظرة شديدة الواقعية لنعرف أن من اختار بالفعل الموقع والتوقيت
أراد وبكل خسة نذالة أن تُضرب مصر في مقتل
وأن تُشعل النار فيها داخليا وتصبح جاهزة للغرب 
ومعك تماما في أن ما بدأ بأيادي خارجية وتنفيذ خارجي أو داخلي
سيتحول بالفعل لعمليات انتقامية داخلية 
من منكم ينكر ان بداخل حلق كل منا غصة من جراء ما حدث
غصة ألم لمن قتلوا من مصر 
وغصة حسرة على اتهامنا بما ليس فينا
المشكلة أخي العزيز 
أن شبابنا انساق شبابا وفتيات إلى دائرة الترويع للآمنين وهم لا يدرون
انساقوا وهم يروجون ما يبثه الغرب والصهاينة عبر عملائهم على شبكات الانترنت
وأصبح لا يخلو مكان من حديث بدأ على الشبكة العنكبوتية
وفي النهاية لن تجد مصدرا لهذا اللغو ولن تتأكد مما يُقال
وأصبح الانترنت رقم واحد في ترويج الإشاعات وتطويع الأحداث وفقا لكاتب الحدث وواصفه بغض النظر عن مصداقية فعل ما ما حدث

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صدمت  كالجميع بنبأ التفجير امام كنيسه القديسين بالاسكندريه 
> صدمت لبشاعه الحادث ولتوقيته ولنتائجه المتوقعه 
> للاسف الشديد لن يقتنع اى مسيحى بقصه يد اليهود فى الحادث 
> ولن يقتنع اى مسيحى بغير ما مهد له قسسيسهم ورهبانهم 
> من الاضطهاد الدى يتعرض له المسيحيين فى مصر 
> وعن والتضييق عليهم فى عبادتهم واعمالهم وحياتهم 
> والامور لا تاتى مصادفه فالحادث تالى لاحداث العمرانيه 
> والتى تم حبس فيها عشرات المسيحيين 
> ...


بالفعل أخي إيهاب لن يقتنع أي مسيحي بأن المسلمين خارج دائرة الشبهات
لأنهم لديهم حالة من التقبل لهذا اليقين بداخلهم بأنهم مستهدفين في المقام الأول من المسلمين 
وأن أي كارثة تحل بهم صغيرة أو كبيرة وراءها مسلم 
ولن ينظروا نظرتنا بأن قد يكون وراء الحادث صهاينة أو قوى من الغرب 
لأن هذا التفسير هو ما ترغبه قيادتهم في الداخل أو معاقلهم في الغرب متمثلة في منظمة أقباط مصر بقيادة المدعو مايكل منير

الأمن هو بالفعل ما نفتقده الآن 
فالحادث يجب أن يأخذ في طريقه القيادات الأمنية في مصر لأعلى مستوى
يجب أن تُعزل أو تُقال أو تطرد على أي نحو يتم
يجب أن يتم تغييرها بقوى أمنية حقيقية 
تدافع عن المصريين بجميع طوائفهم لا أن تتحول القوى الآمنية في مصر كي  تدافع عن المسئولين وتكون حراس وخادمين لهم فقط

----------


## قلب مصر

> إن هذا العمل الخسيس هو ليس بفعل يصدر من مسلم موحد بالله
> بل هو من عمل عدو لهذا الوطن محارب للإسلام و المصريين
> و يهدف لهدم هذا الوطن من الداخل بعد فشلهم لهدمه من الخارج
> و هو تهديد مباشر للأمن القومى المصرى
> و يجب أن تنتبه الدولة لذلك و تتخذ خطوات جادة حقيقية ضد هذا التهديد
> و إظهار هذا الوطن لكل المصريين 
> بمسلميها و أقباطها و يهودييها ( الموجودين بها )
> و أتقدم بعزائى لكل إخوتى بالوطن بكل طوائفهم
> و ستظل مصر وطن واحد لشعب واحد
> ...


 كلنا نتفق على هذا الرأي أخي نفر
وأتمنى أن يشاركنا الخوة المسيحيين هذا الاتفاق في أن من قاموا بهذا التخريب المتعمد للعلاقات 
هم أيادي خارجية وأن لا يدعوا لها الفرصة في أن تخرب أكثر وأكثر في نفوسنا
أما بالنسبة لموضوع أن تكون مصر عراقا آخر أو صومالا آخر
فهو موضوع يطول شرحه والاصتفاضة فيه والأنسب ان يُفرد له موضوعا مستقلا

----------


## قلب مصر

> اولا كل سنه وإنتى طيبه يا أم يوسف
> 
> ثانيا الموضوع مش محتاج تفكير
> مين اللى قتل المصريين؟
> لا مصري ولا مسلم 
> دى اسرائيل اللى عاوزه تعمل فتنه في مصر
> عاوزه تولعها والمسلمين والمسيحيين يقتلوا في بعض
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم
> 
> ...


وانتي طيبة يا إيمان وبخير وكل شعب مصر طيب وبخير
عارفة يا إيمان النهاردة نازل خبر على موقع اليوم السابع
أن الأجهزة الأمنية في مصر بتراجع دخول الإسرائيليين والأجانب في مصر في خلال الثلاث شهور الماضية
لشكهم واخدة بالك من شكهم دي في أن الإسرائيليين الذين دخلوا مصر ليحتفلوا بمولد ابو حصيرة بتاعهم دا لهم يد في الموضوع وخاصة أن محافظة البحيرة وتحديدا دمنور قريبة جدا من الإسكندرية
وأنهم دخلوا حت ستار الاحتفال لينفذوا عمليتهم الارهابية دا في حالة لو ثبتت شكوكهم 

طب لما انتو بتشكوا فيهم بهذا الشكل وبتحسبوا مين جه ومين مشي ومين غار منهم
ايه لازمة مسمار جحا الموجود على أرض مصر
اللي حيكون مع الوقت مسمار الفتنة والارهاب 
لما أجهزة الأمن عندها الوعي دا بمتابعة اللي دخلوا في خلال 3 شهور
لماذا لم يتم التكثيف الأمني على دور العادة إسلامية ومسيحية
أصل خلاص يا إيمان متستبعديش أن في أقرب عيد لينا نلاقي حادث ارهابي في جامع من أكبر جوامع مصر
وتولع الدنيا وتلاقي المسيحيين واخدين دورنا دلوقتي في الدفاع عن أنفسهم 
والفاعل أصبح في خبر كان مجهول المصدر بالرغم من أننا كلنا عارفين هويته
للأسف يا إيمان حندور في دوائر مفرغة 
وعند كل حادث حنقول نفس الكلام لأن للأسف الثغرات المفتوحة مازالت مفتوحة
والعدو الحقيقي اللي كلنا عارفينه في ناس كتير بتتكسف تقول هو مين

----------


## علاء زين الدين

النيابة تقول أنها لم تطلب القبض على أحد بعد حيث لم تحدد مشتبهين بعد في القضية. لكن الخبر التالي يتحدث عن نفسه، ما تعرض له هذا الشاب رحمه الله -وهو كان متزوجاً وأباً لطفل صغير- ما تعرض له قبل وبعد التفجير يستحق الوقوف والتفكير:

http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/january/7/34606

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> النيابة تقول أنها لم تطلب القبض على أحد بعد حيث لم تحدد مشتبهين بعد في القضية. لكن الخبر التالي يتحدث عن نفسه، ما تعرض له هذا الشاب رحمه الله -وهو كان متزوجاً وأباً لطفل صغير- ما تعرض له قبل وبعد التفجير يستحق الوقوف والتفكير:
> 
> http://www.dostor.org/politics/egypt/11/january/7/34606


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في هذا الجهاز المسمي بجهاز الامن في مصر
من اجل اكتشاف جريمه يتم ارتكاب جريمه اخري لاتقل بشاعه 
وان كانت الجريمه الاولي استنكرناها جميعا ولاجلها قامت مظاهرات واحتجاجات 
فمن يكون للثانيه ؟؟ 
طبعا لااحد لان الراعي الرسمي لها هو النظام ووزيره وكبيره وخادمه .. 
وان كانت الاولي ايضا بلا متهم الي الان .. ولكن المتهم هنا معلوم وظاهر 
وكأن المظاهرات والاحتجاجات وكل ماريناه في الميديا وغيرها ايام وفاه خالد سعيد 
كل ها لم يفت في عضد الجهاز الامني في مصر ان يمضي في طريق الغي والتجبر  
وكأن ايام صلاح نصر وحمزه البسيوني قد عادت 
بل ربما ان الموجودين تلك الايام اقسي وابشع 
عموما 
زياده التخبط والقسوه والبشاعه التي تتعامل بها الشرطه المصريه 
يثبت لامجال للشك بان هؤلاء ..كالانعام بل هم اضل 
وربما كان المحتل الانجليزي كان اكثر رحمه

----------


## اليمامة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أختى العزيزة..قلب مصر..
بعد تحية وود..

هاقد مرأت الأيام على الحادثة التى هزت مصر بكل طوائفها فى فجر العام الجديد ..مر ما يقارب العشرة أيام..ولن أستطيع أن أؤكد بثقة مثلما كنت كتبت فى أولى مداخلاتى فى هذا الموضوع أن الحادث مر مرور الكرام..الأيام تمر لاشك ولكن لم يخفت وجيب وجع هذا الأمر المروع الذى أقلق منامنا..ولا تداعياته وآثاره التى أحزنتنا جميعاً..

صمت موجود كما يهيأ لى هو ربما نوع من الهدأة الغير مطمئنة..لأن ما حدث ترك ظلالاً قاتمة على أرض الوطن..وفى الصدور.. برغم استمرار رحلة الشمس فى السطوع..إلا أن تلك الظلال بالفعل تأخذ حيزاً لا بأس به فوق مدارج الأرض من حولنا..

وإن كان هناك ما يستحق أن يقال بعد كل ما جرى أعتقد أنه لابد وأن يكون محسوب..وموزون..ليس غارقاً فى شهد العسل وليس مخترقاً لكل إيماناتنا بوحدة عاشت فينا طويلاً وقويت وتخطت صعابها برغم خسة الأفعال المتعمدة..

لابد وأن نؤمن جميعاً أن مسيحى مصر وأقباطها لم يكونوا وحدهم المستهدفين بهذا التفجير..بل لم يكونوا المستهدفين من الأصل..وإنما ما حدث استهدف الأمن القومى المصرى بالدرجة الأولى والأمن الإجتماعى للشارع المصرى ..الذى حدث كان متعمدا لزعزعة تلك الوحدة الوطنية التى ترعرعت بعد مشقة وبعد مخاضات خضناها سلاماً وتسامحاً عبر الزمن..الفتنة الطائفية الملعونة التى يرفضها ديننا الحنيف كانت هى الضربة القاضية التى أرادها لنا أعداء الوطن الداخليين والخارجيين ..الضربة الأخيرة فوق رأس هذا البلد لتصيبه بالدوار وما بعد السقوط.. " افعلوا ما شئتم .."..

وبرغم يقينى فى كل ذلك إلا أننى أشعر أنه يتوجب علينا بعد كل ما حدث أن نحاول رصد الأسباب والنتائج بنوع من التحرى العقلانى الذى يلزمنا ببعض المسئولية والواجب..وأن نعى ونحن فى منتصف الأزمة مجرياتها التى كانت..وما تم من تداعيات حية لاشك أنها ستقودنا إلى تحليلات منطقية لو قدرنا على ذلك..

ما قبل الحدث..وفى عمقه ..وما بعد الحدث..مناطق جديرة بالإكتشاف والتبصر وذلك حتى نقف على الأسباب الجذرية لما تم فعلياً.. لا أن تسكتنا تلك الهدأة وبعد حين نفاجىء من جديد بقنبلة ..

وسائل الإعلام..المواطن المصرى المسيحى..المواطن المصرى المسلم..المسئولين والجهات الخارجية..

برأيى أن كل هذه الفرق هى ما يتوجب علينا تحليلها ما قبل الحدث وفى عمقه وفى منتصفه..ماذا كانت ردات أفعالهم..وماذا كانت أسبابهم وتحركاتهم ثم ماذا كانت النتائج..

وسائل الإعلام قبل الحادث وأثناءه وبعده ليست طاهرة اليد تماماً..فالإعلام المخترق القائم على المصالح والمأجور للمحسوبيات بكل أسف شارك بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر فى شعللة التفكير الطائفى ..وحتى أكون منصفة سأقول بعض وسائل الإعلام ..بعضها الأكثر خطورة والأكثر مشاهدة لدى جماهير الشعب المصرى البسيطة التى لابد وأن يتوفرفيها وعى ولو بقدر حتى تستبين الغث من السمين..ثم الإنترنت بكل المواقع التى راحت تبث أفكار مشوهة عن مدبرى الحادث وتدعى أحداث وترتيبات وأن بحيازتها شواهد وسيديهات تدعم من أفكارها المتطرفة التى تدعم الفصل..الإنترنت الذى أصبح أخطر الطرق على الإطلاق لنشر الأفكار على نطاق واسع وفى وقت زمنى وجيز..وهى مواقع مصرية على فكرة.. هذا غير المواقع الإسلامية والمواقع الأخرى الغريبة والمشبوهة..وللإنصاف أقول أن هذه الأفكار لم تكن وليدة حادث الأسكندرية وحده ..وإنما هى وليدة فكر محتقن منذ زمن بعيد تغذيه طراف أو جهات الله وحده أعلم بها...

الإنسان المصرى العادى المسلم..ماذا كانت ردة فعله ؟!!
أعتقد أنه قبل أى شىء وقبل أن يحدث ما حدث لم يكن ليخطر بباله أبدا أن تتحول ليلة عيد الأخوة الأقباط لكابوس يجثم على صدورنا وصدورهم..بل إننا فى العادى ننام  - نحن المسلمون - عشية تلك الليلة ونحن ندرك ونعى تماما أن الغد هو عيد..عيد المسيحين الذى يطرطش بعض السلام علينا لمجرد أن فى الغد عيد..عيد دينى مشرع..نعم أنا أشعر بالسلام قبل هذا العيد وأثناءه..وهل فى هذا ما يعيب..حتى اننى قد يصادفنى وأنا أسير فى طريقى أن أرى أفواج المسيحين وهم فى الشارع يتفسحون ويتضاحكون ..أسعد لأجلهم وأبتسم فى وجوههم وأشعر صدقا بالسلام والفرح لأجلهم..وأعتقد أن اى انسان عادى مسلم مصرى بسيط يكون على نفس حالتى..حتى إن المحال التجارية نفسها وأماكن التنزه وصالونات التجميل القائم عليها مسلمون تكون فى أوج استعدادها لممارسة استعدادات هذا العيد..هل أخطأنا لما حاولنا بناء علاقات إنسانية بيننا وبينهم..والتى نحن فى أمس الحاجة اليوم لأن نعيد بناءها وترميمها ؟!!!

بعد انتهاء الحادث وفى اثناءه لازال المسلمون فى حالة غضب ..لازالوا ينددون بأنهم أبرياء مما تم..وأنهم مع إخوانهم الأقباط على قلب واحد يشاطرونهم مصابهم وفقدهم..وقفات الحداد فى كل محافظات مصر أقيمت..تكاتف الفنانيين المسلمين والمسيحين سويا لمحاولة مواجهة الأزمة بالمزيد من الحب والتآزر..هذا هو الإنسان المسلم قبل وبعد وأثناء الحادثة..

الإنسان المصرى المسيحى ماذا كان رد فعله ؟!
كانت الردود بالتأكيد لا تخلو من الغضب..ومن ينكر عليهم ذلك..من ينكر المواقف المؤلمة التى رأيناها جميعا على اليوتيوب والتى تعرضت لها العائلات المسيحية لحظة ادراكهم من فقدوا..!!
من ينكر ألم الفقد المفاجىء وبتلك الطريقة الشنيعة !!!
لدى تحفظات معينة على بعض الأحداث المؤسفة التى ارتكبت ولكننى لن أستفيض الآن..الأمر لا يحتمل..ولكن كل ما آلمنى حقاً هو تصديق بعضهم بأننا نحن اخوانهم على أرض هذا الوطن الواد الذى يجمعنا ويضم مصالحنا المشتركة قد نخطط لهذه الفعلة الشنيعة ؟؟!
كيف آمنوا بذلك ؟ كيف !!

تضامنا معهم وأظهرنا عن حق وعن شعور حقيقى محسوس أن مصابهم هو مصابنا وأن معدن الإنسان المصرى يظهر فى الأزمات ..ليس من خلال تنديدات وشعارات ولكن بالتحرك الفعلى الجمعى ..كنا نقصد أن نقول أن مواقف بسيطة إذا ما قورنت على مستوى الأمة مثل موقف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة لا يمكن أن يثير فتنة فيما بيننا بهذه الطريقة..وهذه الجملة الأخيرة تدعونى لأن أكون معكم أكثر صراحة..هل لو كان تم اطلاق سراح هاتين الأخيرتين لكفت بعض الفرق والطوائف عن افتعال تفرقة بين المسلمين والمسيحين؟!!
هل كنا كففنا فعلاً عن تغذية العقول والقلوب من خلال الكلام والسلوكيات وبعض مناهج التعليم التى تدعم ضرورة الفصل فيما بيننا وبينهم ؟!!

تعالوا نتشارك فى محاولة لتأمل واقع المجتمع قبل الحادث..الواقع الحقيقى المرصود..هذا الواقع يقول بأننا بالفعل قد نشارك بوعى أو عدم وعى فى إثارة فتنة طائفية مستديمة..من أيام الواقع الناصرى والإخوانى..منذ السبعينات..تلك الفترة التى استطعنا أن نحتويها بمجهود مضاعف وتنفسنا الصعداء..ثم تدور الأيام فى يد من يرغب فى النيل من مصائرنا لتنقلب الأوضاع ويتمحور الفكر مرة أخرى حول التفرقة والبغض لنعزز سلبيا من الفصل المقيت الذى فيه التهلكة لنا جميعا..فما أسوأ الفعل نفسه..الفتنه..بكل المقاييس الإجتماعية والدينية..حتى بين فردين وليس ديانتين..الأمر الذى حذرتنا منه كل الأديان بلا استثناء لأنها تنهش كيان الإنسان اجتماعيا وتنال من خلقه وقيمه وتثير الوقيعة والمكائد فى طريق لن ينتهى أبدا..

من الناحية الدينية ..لا أريد أن يطلع علينا من يكفرنا وأن يتهمنا بأننا لا نغار على ديننا ولا نثور لحمايته..ومن هنا يقر بأن الإسلام حارب وجود الأقباط !! الإسلام أقر بأنه من ناحية المعاملات لابد وأن نعاملهم على أكمل وجه..فهو وطننا جميعاً..
أعرف..أعرف فى حدود علمى..أن هناك تفسيرات وحالات ومعاملات وعبادات ..أعرف أن هناك تشريعات وضعت من عند الله لإحتواء وحكم هذه المسألة..ولكننى لا أعتقد أبداً أن الإسلام أقر بأن نحاربهم فى الأرض وخاصة بعد أن شاركونا مسئوليات إدارة الدولة وقطاعاتها..!!

لا أزعم أننا نفعل أو فعلنا ولكننى أتحدث على المستوى العام وعلى مستوى آخر إحتياطى أساسى وليس ثانوى..وهاقد حان الوقت بعد تلك الوهدة المؤلمة لأن نستحضر التراث الثقافى المصرى على حق..هذا الوعاء القيمى الشامل لمبدأ المواطنة والإنتماء ومواجهة مخاطر الدولة سوياً تلك التى تعمل على الفرقة والبغض..

انتهى الحادث ربما..ولكنه حقيقة لم ينتهى..هو داخلنا يثير الخوف والقلق..يوجسنا خيفة من أن نسمع على حين غرة صوت انفجار آخر من هنا أو هناك يهدد أمننا وسلامنا الإجتماعى فى هذا الوطن الذى نحبه من صميم قلوبنا ونحزن لأجل ما نفعله به وما يحاك على أرضه الطيبة..

ما علينا أعتقد هو التضامن والتضامن والدحض القوى لكل من تسول له نفسه تمرير الأفكار المخربة..وتدمير عقول الشباب وغسل أمخاخهم بنار الكراهية والتعصب..لابد وأن نكون فعالين..قادرين على المواججهة والتضامن وتصحيح المسار والأفكار وبالحسنى وبالقوة أحياناً ..علينا أن ننتبه لمن حولنا جيدا..المتآمرين والعملاء والغرباء الداخليين والخارجيين..ونحاول أن نعمل على إستقرار هذا الوطن وإلا فالعواقب ستكون وخيمة وأخشى أن تلفظنا الأرض وقتها وماذا سنفعل وأين سنذهب إلا لنشرد جميعا بلا مأوى ولا وطن ولا قيمة..

الكلام للتذكرة..ومحاولة للعقل لأن يكون عادلاً وراصدا..هى أفكار كثيرة أصبحت تمزقنى..حيرة ربما..ولكنه ليس يأس ولا شك فى أننا سنقدر بإرادتنا وتمسكنا بأنفسنا أولاً..وبتراثنا الثقافى المعروف..وبالتاريخ المحرك الذى سجل تطور هذا الإنسان المصرى وردود أفعالة المشرفة عبر المواقف الزمنية المختلفة ..هو ما يعضد من أننا سنقدر إن شاء الله وما يطمئننى ..وأعتقد أننا لن نستطيع فى النهاية وعلى أسوأ الإحتمالات سوى أن نموت فوق هذى الأرض لا أن نتركها نهباً للمخربين والعملاء..

*

----------


## اليمامة

الحقيقة دى قصيدة بالعامية عجبتنى جدا واتأثرت بيها للشاعر المبدع عصام علم الدين منشورة فى قاعة الشعر العامى..حبيت أجيبها فى الموضوع دا بعد إذنه..هنا هاتكون أكثر تأثيراً وتعبيراً وأكثر معنى ..




> *مـــريـــم فــكــري*  *مـَــــريـَّـــم* *إوعـِي تـكـُونـِي فـَاكـرانـِي رضـيـت* *إوعـِي تـقـُولـِي عـَلـِيـَا وافـقـت* *ربـنـَا يـعـلـِّم إنـِي بـَكـيـت* *و ف دمـِّك حـَسـتـنـِي غـرقـت* *أحـلـِفـلـِّك إن أنـَا حـَسـيـت* *إنـَّك زي حـَبـِيـبـه وأخـت* *و ربـنـَا يـِعـلـِّم إنـِي بـَقـيـت* *مـش شـَايـِّف حـَاجـَّه و لا حـَد* *طـَب ده أنـَا مـِن قـَلـبـِي إتـمـَنـِيـت* *لـَو مـن قـِبـلـِّك كـُنـت أنـَا مـُت* 
>  *مـَــــريـَّـــم* *الـلـِي إغـتـَالـِّك مـَعـرفـهـُوش* *صـَعـب أقـُول أعـرفـُه بـالـكـِدب* *بـَس أنـَا عـَارف قـَلـب مـَالـُوش* *و لا لـِيـه ديـن و لا يـِعـرف رب* *الـلـِي إغـتـَالـِّك نـَدل جـَبـَان* *الـلـِي إغـتـَالـِّك مـش إنـسـَان* *الـلـِي إغـتـَالـِّك مـَهـمـَّن كـَان* *قـُودام عـِيـنـِي هـَيـفـضـَّل كـَلـب* *ده الإنـجـِيـل قـَال و الـقـرآن* *قـَتـل الـنـَفـس ده أعـظـَّم ذنـب*  *مـَــــريـَّـــم* *طـَرطـَّش دمـِّك وسـط الـشـَارع* *غـَرَّق كـُل كـنـِيـسـَّه و جـَامـِّع* *قـَلـب الـوطـن إتـملا بـِمـَواجـِّع* *غـِيـر الآهـَّه خـَلاص مـش سـَامـِّع* *مـِش سـَامـِّع صـُوتـَّك و لا صـُوتـِي* *مـَع مـُوتـِّك أنـَا بـَعـلـِّن مـُوتـِي* *الـلـِي إغـتـَالـِّك نـَفـسـُه إغـتـَالـنـِي* *زي مـَاقـَتـلـِّك بـَرضـُه قـَتـلـنـِي* *الـلـِي بـِغـدر سـَرق أحـلامـَّك* *هـو كـمـَان بـِالـغـَدر سـَرقـنـِي*  *مـَــــريـَّـــم* *الإرهـَاب طـَفـَى شـَمـعـِّة عـِيـدِّك* *قـَتـل الـفـَرحـَّه ف عـِيـنـِي و عـِيـنـِّك* *فـِضـلـِّت صـُوره فـِيـهـَا مـَلامـحـِّك* *تـِوصـِّف جـَرحـِي و تـِوصـِّف جـَرحـِّك* *جـَرح كـبـِيـر نـَازف ف وطـنـَا* *لـِيـل و نـهـَار بـِيـزيـد أحـزانـَا* *بـَس يـَامـَريـَّم مـَهـمـَا جـَرالـنـَا* *مـَهـمـَا ضـَبـَاب جـِه دارى قـَمـرنـَا* *واحـِّد بـَرضـُه هـَيـبـقـَى قـَرارنـَا* *إحـنـَا إخـوات والـوحـدَّه قـَدرنـَا* **

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
>  ..كنا نقصد أن نقول أن مواقف بسيطة إذا ما قورنت على مستوى الأمة مثل موقف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة لا يمكن أن يثير فتنة فيما بيننا بهذه الطريقة..وهذه الجملة الأخيرة تدعونى لأن أكون معكم أكثر صراحة..هل لو كان تم اطلاق سراح هاتين الأخيرتين لكفت بعض الفرق والطوائف عن افتعال تفرقة بين المسلمين والمسيحين؟!!
> هل كنا كففنا فعلاً عن تغذية العقول والقلوب من خلال الكلام والسلوكيات وبعض مناهج التعليم التى تدعم ضرورة الفصل فيما بيننا وبينهم ؟!!
> 
> تعالوا نتشارك فى محاولة لتأمل واقع المجتمع قبل الحادث..الواقع الحقيقى المرصود..هذا الواقع يقول بأننا بالفعل قد نشارك بوعى أو عدم وعى فى إثارة فتنة طائفية مستديمة..من أيام الواقع الناصرى والإخوانى..منذ السبعينات..تلك الفترة التى استطعنا أن نحتويها بمجهود مضاعف وتنفسنا الصعداء..ثم تدور الأيام فى يد من يرغب فى النيل من مصائرنا لتنقلب الأوضاع ويتمحور الفكر مرة أخرى حول التفرقة والبغض لنعزز سلبيا من الفصل المقيت الذى فيه التهلكة لنا جميعا..فما أسوأ الفعل نفسه..الفتنه..بكل المقاييس الإجتماعية والدينية..حتى بين فردين وليس ديانتين..الأمر الذى حذرتنا منه كل الأديان بلا استثناء لأنها تنهش كيان الإنسان اجتماعيا وتنال من خلقه وقيمه وتثير الوقيعة والمكائد فى طريق لن ينتهى أبدا..
> 
> *


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
الأخت الفاضلة اليمامة. نعيش واقعاً كئيباً ومؤلماً. سأحاول الاختصار ولذلك سيكون الكلام صريحاً ومباشراً. تقولين:




> *
> تعالوا نتشارك فى محاولة لتأمل واقع المجتمع قبل الحادث..
> *


هذه للأسف دعوة غير واقعية، تماماً مثل رد الأخت قلب مصر على مداخلتي بأهمية الحوار. إننا نعيش في أجواء إقصائية وقد عقدت فيها محاكم تفتيش ترهب الإسلاميين فكرياً وجسدياً. فهل تضمنان لمن يتبنى وجهة نظر إسلامية ألا يوصف خطابه بأنه خطاب تحريضي، بالطبع لا. منذ أربع سنوات عدت بأسرتي إلى الوطن بعد ثلاثين عاماً وتركنا ورائنا كل ما يصبو إليه الكثير من حياة ناجحة في الغرب بكل المقاييس. والآن ونحن في وطننا نشعر أننا نعيش تجربة 11 سبتمبر التي عاصرناها في الولايات المتحدة كأقلية قلقة أصبح الكثيرون فيها يتنازلون عن ثوابتهم ويميعون دينهم لمواكبة التيار. وجدت أن أفراد أسرتي يتفقون معي ويشعرون نفس الشعور رغم أننا الآن في وطننا .. لكننا أصبحنا هنا أغلبية بطعم الأقلية. ماذا يمنع أولادي وهم شباب أن يكفروا بهذا الوطن إذن، كان هناك على الأقل مساحة حقوقية يمكن استغلالها ولو أنها تتقلص، أما هنا فالخطاب الإسلامي ضحية التجريم ومن يتحدث به يفعل ذلك عل تخوف واستحياء فيقدم المقدمات ويختم بالخواتيم التبريرية والاعتذارية. بالفعل عاد الإسلام غريباً كما كان. 

أختي الكريمة .. تقولين: 



> *
>  ..كنا نقصد أن نقول أن مواقف بسيطة إذا ما قورنت على مستوى الأمة مثل موقف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة لا يمكن أن يثير فتنة فيما بيننا بهذه الطريقة..
> *


وما حملك على أن تقولي ذلك. لا هي القضية بسيطة ولا هي تثير فتنة، القضية خطيرة جداً وهي في حد ذاتها فتنة. هي الأجواء التي أتحدث عنها دفعتك لتهوني في ذهنك مما هو كبير لتقريب المسافة بينك وبين الآخر. وهل المطلوب أن يكون ذلك على حساب ثوابتنا كمسلمين، لكن هذا هو الحال. ألا نعلم أن القضية لا تقتصر على وفاء وكاميليا وإنما هي ظاهرة متكررة، التقديرات أن هناك 11 إلى 25 امرأة يواجهن هذه الفتنة. 

ثم أسألك سؤالاً مباشراً ماذا لو خُطفت اليمامة أو قلب مصر أو ابنتها أو أختها أو أمها بعلم أو تعاون أجهزة الدولة المسلمة وسلمت إلى جهة كنسية وحُجبت عن بقية المجتمع، ثم تكرر هذا الأمر حتى أصبح ظاهرة، هل يجب أن يرضى باقي المجتمع أن يكون هذا أمراً عادياً ويستهجن حملات المطالبة بإطلاق سراحهن؟ فإذا حدث ذلك وبدلا من الاستجابة لمطالب إطلاق السراح والتعامل بحزم لوقف هذه الظاهرة يصل الأمر إلى انتقاد المطالبين وتوبيخهم ومعقابتهم وإغلاق بعض القنوات القليلة التي كانت تعبر عن دعوتهم في حدود القانون والشرع. أم تعتقدين أن المسلمة التي كانت مسيحية هي أقل انتماءً للمسلمين من اليمامة وقلب مصر أو ابنتها أو أمها أو أختها بحيث تظل الكنيسة أولى بها ولا تستحق متابعة لشأنها. إن كان كذلك فهذا ظن خاطئ يحتاج منا إلى مراجعة لمفاهيمنا. 

بل نحسب هؤلاء أفضل منا حيث دخلن في الإسلام ونحن ولدنا مسلمين، وضحين بكل غالٍ في حياتهن من أجل الحق الذي تعرفن عليه وواجهن خصومة أهلهن واضطهاد الكنيسة والدولة والآن تنكر المسلمين لهن. إن هذا تحول مقزز في الدولة المسلمة التي يفترض أن تكون الدعوة من واجباتها وفيها مؤسسات مخصصة لذلك مثل الأوقاف والأزهر وتحول مقزز أيضاً وأخطر في المجتمع الذي يفترض فيه أن يرحب ويدعم ويناصر كل من يدخل في دين الله كما كان يحدث منذ زمن غير بعيد دون مصاعب ولا فتن ولا مشاحنات أن يصبح هذا المجتمع غير مكترث على الأغلب بأي من ذلك. ثم كيف نستخف بالصدمة المعنوية التي تصيب الشاب المسلم والاستفزاز الذي يشعر به من هذه الحالة واستمرارها وتسوية هذه الفتن دائماً لصالح الجانب الجائر وتجريم وقفاتهم وتأييدهم. 

صحيح أن علمائهم ومشايخهم يعلمونهم فقهاً يدعو إلى الاحتساب والصبر (مثل هذه المحاضرة) لكنهم شباب وليسوا ماعز. فيهم كل ما يكن الشباب من طموح وحماس وفتوة وعاطفة وغضب واستمرار التعامل معهم على أنهم ماعز يساق ولا شعور لهم هو لعب بالنار، صحيح هم ملتزمون بفقه يكبح جماحهم، لكنهم أيضاً صابرون على شتى أنواع التمييز التي لا تسمح الأجواء بالاستفاضة فيها لكن أذكر بعضها: 

- عراقيل في الحصول على العمل بسبب التوجه الديني وعدم الحصول على الموافقة الأمنية، خاصة لو كان الشاب ملتحياً. 
- منع النساء المحجبات من العمل في قطاعات معينة
- منع الملتحين من دخول أماكن معينة مثل نواد القوات المسلحة والشرطة
- مضايقات في الجامعات من إدارة الجامعة ومن الأمن
- منع المنتقبات من دخول الجامعات وحضور الامتحانات حتى في الأزهر
- توقيف الملتحين من قبل اللجان على الطرق والكباري
- المضايقات في المطارات. حتى أن البعض يحلقون لحاهم عند السفر.
- الملتحون الذين يستخرجون تصاريح العمل للعودة لأعمالهم في الدول العربية ينصحون بحلق لحاهم لتجنب العراقيل.. لماذا.
- التضييق على المساجد ومنع الأنشطة فيها إلا تحفيظ القرآن للأطفال في العطلات وبعض الدروس المحدودة والمرصودة أمنياً. 
- المسجد الذي يتبع سياسة دعوية فيها شيء من الاستقلال يخضع لاستيلاء الأوقاف عليه. مما يزيد حنق الشباب المرتادين له وغضبهم لفقدهم للشيخ أو الإمام الذي كانوا يهتمون بالتعلم منه. رغم ذلك يظل الإعلام والنخبة الليبرالية والإعلامية يهاجم الدعوة الموجودة في المساجد رغم ضيق مجالها.
- هذا فضلاً عن استحالة القيام بأنشطة خارجية تابعة للمسجد مثل الرحلات والمخيمات. وفي المقابل يرى الشباب المسلم أن الكنائس تزخر بشتى أنواع الأنشطة داخلها وخارجها وتنظم الرحلات وتمتلك أراض على الساحل تقيم فيها المخيمات والمنتجعات الكنسية إلى أخره. 
- الخطاب العلماني المسيطر على الصحف المستقلة قبل القومية والقنوات التلفزيونية الذي لا ينفك يهاجم مظاهر الإسلام والسخرية منها ويطالب بتفريغ مصر من هويتها الإسلامية، وذلك دون إعطاء الحق لإعلام إسلامي يعبر عن توجه الأغلبية الساحقة من أبناء هذا البلد. تغلق جريدة الشعب ومجلة أفاق عربية وغيرها ولا تحصل صحيفة الوسط أو المصريون وغيرها على ترخيص فيقتصر الإعلام الإسلامي على الإنترنت. معنى ذلك بالنسبة إلى القطاع الأكبر من الشعب أنه لا وجود لإعلام يعبر عن التوجه الإسلامي. فلا إعلام يعبر عنهم ولا المساجد تعطى مساحة للنشاط الدعوي والفكري والقنوات الإسلامية تغلق. 
- كثرة المطالبة من النخبة  بإلغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور والتلاعب بما تبقى من محتوى إسلامي في المناهج. هذا الكلام عن المناهج هو تلبيس عجيب، فما تبقى من محتوى إسلامي اليوم لا يقارن بما كان يدرس منذ خمسين أو أربعين عاماً، لكن نفس الذين يرفعون معاولهم لهدم التعليم الإسلامي هم الذين يترحمون على ذلك الزمن الماضي الذي كان المسلمون يعيشون فيه مع الأقباط في ود ووئام. هي كلها أجندات ماكرة وللأسف ينساق إليها بعض الطيبين المخلصين دون وعي ولا تبصر.

هذه بعض العوامل التي أذكرها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر. الدولة والأمن والإعلام والنخبة السياسية والفكرية كلهم يتضافرون في استفزاز الشباب الملتزم. وكل قضية يفصل فيها وتسوى على حساب الإسلام لابد أنها تزيد من استفزازه، فإلى متى يتوقع أن يظل هؤلاء جميعاً وبدون استثناء يلتزمون بفقه الصبر والاحتساب وهم يرون دينهم ينتقص منه ويستهان به ويسخر منه بشكل منهجي وكأنه هو الأدنى؟ إذا تحدثنا عن الاتجاه السلفي والمتعاطفين معه، فإننا نتحدث عن أغلبية من الشباب الذي لا يعرفه الإعلام ولا النخبة في الأحياء الشعبية مثل (وأتحدث عن الإسكندرية التي أعرفها) الحضرة والدخيلة وباكوس والعجمي وكرموز، بل وفي الأزقة والحواري الداخلية في مناطق متوسطة مثل الشاطبي وكامب شيزار والإبراهيمة وسبورتنج وكليوباترا، وإذا أضفنا إلى هؤلاء شباب الإخوان الذي بدأ يضيق صدراً بتعقل قيادته يصبح الوضع أخطر. هذا رأيي الشخصي بناءً على تحليلي لكني أعتقد أنه بسبب ما ذكرت ومثله الكثير فإن هذا البلد يعيش منذ فترة على بركان خامد سينفجر عاجلاً أو آجلاً. وأكبر جرم يقع على عاتق المفكرين والمثقفين الذي تبنوا ثقافات دخيلة علينا وأصبحت أجندتهم هي تمريرها بليل مستغلين حالة الاستضعاف والاضطهاد التي تعاني منها الدعوة اليوم، هذه المغامرة مضافة إلى سياسة الدولة تجاه الدعوة وشبابها ما هي لعب بالنار وبأقدار البلد. المصيبة أن الخطاب المهاجم والمحاصر للاتجاهات الإسلامية ظلماً يظل يتصاعد. فماذا ينتظر هؤلاء المتلاعبين بالنار. ونسأل الله السلامة.

----------


## اليمامة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> الأخت الفاضلة اليمامة. نعيش واقعاً كئيباً ومؤلماً. سأحاول الاختصار ولذلك سيكون الكلام صريحاً ومباشراً. تقولين:
> 
> 
> 
> هذه للأسف دعوة غير واقعية، تماماً مثل رد الأخت قلب مصر على مداخلتي بأهمية الحوار. إننا نعيش في أجواء إقصائية وقد عقدت فيها محاكم تفتيش ترهب الإسلاميين فكرياً وجسدياً. فهل تضمنان لمن يتبنى وجهة نظر إسلامية ألا يوصف خطابه بأنه خطاب تحريضي، بالطبع لا. منذ أربع سنوات عدت بأسرتي إلى الوطن بعد ثلاثين عاماً وتركنا ورائنا كل ما يصبو إليه الكثير من حياة ناجحة في الغرب بكل المقاييس. والآن ونحن في وطننا نشعر أننا نعيش تجربة 11 سبتمبر التي عاصرناها في الولايات المتحدة كأقلية قلقة أصبح الكثيرون فيها يتنازلون عن ثوابتهم ويميعون دينهم لمواكبة التيار. وجدت أن أفراد أسرتي يتفقون معي ويشعرون نفس الشعور رغم أننا الآن في وطننا .. لكننا أصبحنا هنا أغلبية بطعم الأقلية. ماذا يمنع أولادي وهم شباب أن يكفروا بهذا الوطن إذن، كان هناك على الأقل مساحة حقوقية يمكن استغلالها ولو أنها تتقلص، أما هنا فالخطاب الإسلامي ضحية التجريم ومن يتحدث به يفعل ذلك عل تخوف واستحياء فيقدم المقدمات ويختم بالخواتيم التبريرية والاعتذارية. بالفعل عاد الإسلام غريباً كما كان. 
> 
> أختي الكريمة .. تقولين: 
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذى الفاضل علاء زين الدين
أهلاً بك يا سيدى..
والحمد لله أنك أدليت بدلوك هنا أخيراً وهذا ما كنا ننتظره حقيقة لتقديرنا لفكرك المحترم الموزون..ولكنه لم يكن المتوقع..حيث تطرقت فى إتجاه آخر معاكس ولكنه فى رأيى الشخصى متجذر فى المشكلة ولا أنكر ذلك إطلاقاً..
ولهذا أحسب أن مداخلتك يا سيدى من الأهمية لأن تفتح لنا بعداً آخر جديراً بالنقاش..بيد أننى أتحفظ على تعليقك بخصوص أن هذه دعوة غير واقعية فى مفتتح حديثك ولعلك تظن بنا أننا العاطفيين المتحمسين وهؤلاء أكثر من يقع فى المشكلات فى حين أن القضية كلها ماهى إلا عاطفة تستلزم منا الإبقاء عليها والدفاع عنها على المستوى الدينى والوطنى..ولكنى لا أنكر على صعيد آخر أننا نعيش واقعاً سيئاً كما تفضلت وذكرت..والإعتراف بهذا هو أول الطريق للحل..

ما ذكرته سيادتكم بخصوص كل مظاهر التعنت ضد المظاهر الإسلامية التى يمارسها الناس فى سلام حقيقة جدا ولكن هل تعتقد أنه أمر مستجد علينا برغم استفحاله !! وهل ترى أن محاربة الإسلام وهو الدين الذى يحمله الأغلبية فى الوطن يودى بهذه النتائج ؟! وهل الإسلام بالفعل أضعف من المقاومة والإستمرار مهما كان جبروت السلطة ؟! هل يضعف الإسلام يا سيدى ..ثم هل من ثمة ترابط مشروط بين هذا وتلك الحادثة ؟!!
اعذرنى..ربما لا أجيد التحليل المتقن مثلكم ولا الرؤية النافذة الموضوعية مثلكم..ولكننى لا أعنى أن أقلل من حجم المشكلة لطمئنة نفسى..
وأرجوك يا سيدى ألا يتطرق إلى ذهنك أننى أعانى نقصا فى الإحساس بهويتى الدينية بقدر ما أعانى فخراً وثقة واطمئناناً إلى أن الدين الإسلامى والنازحين إليه عن حب وقناعة برغم الحصار فى تزايد وليس فى نقصان..

نعم يا سيدى..نحن نتحدث عن بشر وعن حماسة وعن شعور وعن انتماء ولكننى واسمحلى فى خضم كل ما يحدث من تعنت من جهة السلطة ومن نزاعات لا أراها سوى ترهات مهما اشتدت وطأتها..ربما لنوع من التصديق الداخلى بأن السلطة بكل تلاعباتها مكشوفة ولن تستطع أبدا المسلمين الحقيقين..وأنهم أقوى من شكيمتها..وأن التشريع المعمول به هو التشريع الإسلامى يا سيدى رغم أنف الجميع..الإسلام هو الدين الرسمى على أرض مصر مهما جرى من تعديلات ..الفارق ربما هنا هو فى درجة تحمل البشر ودرجة اصطبارهم وايمانهم..وإرادتهم فى الأساس..ومع ذلك لا ألقى على من تأخذهم العزة حقاً وصدقاً أى اثم..

ثم دعنى أسأل حضرتك  سؤالاً أنا الأخرى مباشراً إذا سمحت لى وأرجو أن تغفر لى ان كانت به أى شبهة تطفل..هل لو كنت تعيش فى مصر ولم تغترب ولم تعش هناك ..فى أمريكا..لكان رأيك فى دعوتنا للتشارك أنها غير واقعية..؟!

ربما نكون آملين يا سيدى..طموحين..حالمين..ليس كمن لم يجرب الحلم عندما يكون وسيلة للحياة..وسيلة البسطاء للإستمرار والعيش..عندما يكون تعبيرا عن الحب للوطن..

الفارق أننا محكومون بالأمل يا سيدى..وللأسف ليس بأيدينا..ولكنها النفس البشرية التى تتوق له وتجتهد ربما أمكنها هذا الأمل..ربما..أى تحريك فى الدنيا ..كيف بدأ وكيف كان يا ترى..أى تغيير كيف تم..وكيف حدث..أسألك حتى أعرف عن جد..وأفعل..فنحن بحاجة لآراء قوية صريحة وواقعية فى هذا الصدد مثل رأى حضرتك المقدر تماماً..

يا سيدى أحياناً نقع جميعنا ..وأنا أولهم فى فخ التحدث عن مصر وعن شعبها وكأننا نتحدث عن جدارية أو رسوم نخشى أن نتلمسها ؟! وكأنهم لوحة نشاهدها من الخارج ونتأملها ونحن على حواف الإطار ..لا تؤاخذنى..هكذا يتحدث العائدون من الخارج عندما يحتكوا بعد حين بأهل بلدهم..ويكتشفون الحياة على أرض وطنهم وكأنهم يفاجئون بها ويمتعضون ولا يطيقون له حالة..تصور حضرتك أننا هكذا منذ زمن ..فلا تتعجب..نتعايش..أو نحاول..ونريد أمان وسلام..!!!!

ولكننا مختلفين تماماً عن الأجواء الأمريكية..لسنا قلة على الأقل..ولسنا غرباء..مازلنا هنا..ربما هنا أكثر ضراوة بحكم أننا نفهم بعضنا البعض..ولكننا من جهة أخرى أكثر استمساكاً ويقيناً..

وربما أكون مخطئة تماما فيما أزعم..أنا لا أقر بصحة ما أدعى تماما..أقول ربما تكون النظرة معكوسة ويكون هؤلاء العائدون من الخارج هم أصوب نظراً تجاه ما يحدث من مجريات الأمور ..ونظرتهم واقعية أكثر لرؤيتهم الحدث من الخارج كذلك..وأكثر من الحالمين داخلها..ربما يا سيدى..

ولكن دعنى أعترف لحضرتك أننى أدرك معانتنا التى تقع مفرداتها فى منطقة أن فلان ملتحى وأن فلانة منتقبة..ولو عدت لقراءة مداخلتى ستجدنى قلت أننى أتحفظ على أمور معينة أخشى لو أن صرحت بها الآن..ولكن حضرتك كنت أشجع منى حينما تناولت معظمها وخاصة فيما يتعلق باحتجاز المسلمات ومسلسل التعنيف المستمر على هذا النحو تجاه أى مظهر عادى من مظاهر الدين..فى حين أننى أرجو من حضرتك أن تصدق أن هناك دعاة وأئمة يصرحون وبشكل مباشر على ضرورة الحث على التفرقة والفصل...وللأسف يحدث هذا على منابر المساجد !!

من قال لحضرتك أننى لست غاضبة مما يجرى من الناحية الأخرى..وخاصة قضايا المسلمات المرتهنات داخل الكنائس..من قال أننى لم أثور غضبا وحنقا حتى كدت أموت عندما اقتحموا المسجد المواجه للكنيسة ومزقوا المصاحف فى حادثة الأسكندرية ..من قال أننى لم أشعر بيأس شديد عندما قرأت أن المسجد أغلق وهو ومجموعة مساجد أخرى قريبة ولم تؤد فيها الصلاة..بيوت الله أغلقوها...من قال يا سيدى أننى لا أظن أن الفرصة جاءت لهم سانحة جدا ليمطوها ويمتطوها ما شاءوا ويفعلوا تحت رايتها ما يريدون وكأنهم " كاسرين عينا "..من قال أننا لا ندرك التخطيطات السردابية ..وما تضمره الأنفس..!!
من قال يا سيدى أننى أعرف وبمنتهى الألم أن الأمر لن يسفر سوى عن المزيد والمزيد من التضحيات والتنازلات من المسلمين وما يقابلها من حقوق وحريات ستكتسب مضاعفة.. وتعديلات فى القوانين من الجهة الأخرى !!

من ينكر أن الإسلام بالفعل يعود غريب ويحتاج لجهاد..الجهاد الذى هو فريضة إسلامية مشروعة أباحها الإسلام..الوجه الإيجابى الغائب للنضال تحت رايته..ولكننى برغم ذلك لا أخشى على الدين الإسلامى شيئا ..فأنا أعرف أنه دين يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه والإحتفاظ بكيانه وهذا ليس مبرر يجعلنا نتخلى عن فريضة الجهاد تلك..أعرف ولكن..اسمح لى يا سيدى..هذه الفريضة جرى تشويهها وتحريفها الآن وتستخدم كغطاء لعمليات إرهابية بتخطيط دخيل لتصفيات جسدية وترويع آمنين والإسلام برىء من كل هذه الأفعال..فكيف نتصرف إذن ونحن فى موقف خطر خطر !!!

بالتأكيد جميعنا يعرف الحقائق يا سيدى..جميعنا متحفزين وملتاعين لما يحدث وخاصة أننا محاصرون ومقيدون..ولكن أتظن أننا فى هذه الأجواء الملتهبة كان ولابد أن ندفع فى النفوس شواظ من الإحتقان ولتكن المذبحة على أشدها وأوجها؟!..ثم ندفع بأنفسنا تجاه من يا سيدى؟..أين هذا الهدف الواضح تماما؟..المفترض أن يكون هدفنا هو الدفاع عن الأسلام أولا..والأرض والهوية ثانياً..فى حالة لو كان العدو واضحاً..مثل المستعمرين القدامى الذين كنا نواجههم ويواجهوننا على أرض الحدث..

الحقيقة أشعر أن أفكارى غير منظمة وهذا ما فعلته مداخلتك هذه بالعصف الذهنى فى محاولة تبين المشكلة واستدراكها..فى النهاية فهمت من حضرتك أنك ترى أن المشكلة الحقيقية هى التى نحن ساكتين عنها ..هى صمتنا أمالم الإنتهاكات..والتى هى الأولى بمناقشتها لأنها هى ما أودى بالإنفجار..هى الخطوات الحثيثة التى أدت لهذه المشكلة الكبرى من خلال استسلامنا لابتذال مفردات الدين ومن ثم كان التطرف المطلوب والنتيجة العكسية ..

تماما..
كلها عوامل متداخلة فى بعضها حتى يعجز المرء عن ادراك مدى خطورة أيهم..أو مدى تأثيره على شريحة معينة فى نطاق واسع حتى لتصبح هذه العوامل البذور التى تخرج ثقافة مضطهدة تسعى للخلاص ..أمر على مايبدو غير قابل للقياس يا سيدى..وهذا هو حال أى مشكلة إجتماعية تمتد بجذورها فى هويات البشر وإيمانهم..ولذا تكمن صعوبة الحل من هنا..وفى النهاية تبقى مصر أكبر منا جميعاً يا سيدى..تبقى مصر أكبر من أى فتنة طائفية..وسنرحل جميعاً وتبقى مصر..

كما وشعرت من مداخلة حضرتك أنك لا ترى فى تلك المزاعم الفردية أو الجماعية المحدودة التى نتبناها أى جدوى..أو حتى هذا النقاش الفكرى فيما بيننا هنا أى أهمية قد تصنع فارقاً كبير..وكأن الواقع مطبق بجناحيه الثقيلان علينا ونحن لن نحرك ساكناً أبداً..ولكنه على أى حال هو نفسه واقع الإنترنت والإلام بشكل عام الذى أصبح مفعوله سريعا جدا وسارياً ..وأسرع مما نتصور بكثير..ربما قرأنا آخرون يا سيدى..ماذا بوسعنا أن نفعل أكثر مما قلنا واقترحنا ؟!

أشكرك يا سيدى ومرحبا بك دائماً..
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
في بداية كل عام باليوم السابع من يناير أذهب في صحبة القيادات ورجال الأعمال بالمركز الأقليمي الذي أعيش فيه بمحافظة الشرقية لنمثل المسلمين الذين يذهبون للكنيسة لتهنئة شركاء الوطن المسيحيين ونمضي عدة ساعات في ضيافة الكنيسة ، وعادة يأتي للكنيسة في هذا اليوم ضيف مسيحي كبير يمثل البابا شنودة أو البابا شنوده بنفسه أو حتى من خارج مصر .
- تمضي الساعات بالكنيسة يسودها جو الحب والتفاهم ونشاركهم فرحتهم بأعيادهم كما نقف بجوارهم في أحزانهم كجزء من نسيج الوطن .

- شركة الكمبيوتر التي أملكها والتي بفضل الله تقدم أفضل الخدمات بعد البيع والخاصة بالضمان والصيانة والثقة في البضائع والدقة في العمل مما جعل جميع مسحيي البلدة زبائن لشركتي تحديداً رغم وجود شركات أخرى يملكها مسيحيين بالمركز إلا أن ثقتهم بي قوية وصداقتي بجميعهم ممتدة وصافية ....

- طبعاً أرفض ماحدث* ونحن وهم* نعرف ويعرفون أن هذا التفجير عمل خارجي ، ولا يمكن أن يقوم المصريين بمثل هذه الأعمال وفي هذا التوقيت ، إلا أن ردود الأفعال الكنسية والمسيحية ضايقتني كثيراً وجعلتني لاأذهب للكنيسة هذا العام للتهنئة .
- عدم إعتذار البابا شنوده لشيخي الأزهر والأوقاف بعد ماتعرضوا له أثناء خروجهم من الكنيسة لتقديم واجب العزاء أمراً ضايقني كثيراً ...
- كتبت موضوع مستقل بقاعة لقاءات في حب الله هذا رابطه (التنصير) عن أنني لست ضد وسائلهم بالتنصير  مالم تكن هناك محاذير شرعية تمنع ذلك ، إلا أنني أرفض وبشدة ماحدث مع الفتاتين التين أعلنتا إسلامهم وتم حبسهم بالكنيسة وأرى أن هذا الأمر مدعاة للجهاد والنصرة والحرب وليس الفتنة فقط وهو ليس موضوع بسيط كما يراه البعض وفقاً لوجهة نظري .

مايحدث من ردود أفعال اليوم ومايطلبون به ومايفكرون به أمر يثير حفيظتي ، ولدي الكثير من التحفظات على مايحدث رغم أنني أمد يدي بالخير لهم في كل مناسبة ومعظم المسيحيين في بلدتي من أصدقائي الذين يدخلون بيتي وأدخل بيوتهم ...

أرجو الله أن تمر الأزمة على خير ويظل وطننا يجمعنا على الخير ونقوم بحمايتهم كما وصية سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وكما أمرنا رسولنا العظيم في سُنته المطهرة وإتباع هديه الكريم في أحاديثه الشريفة عن مصر وأقباطها تحديداً ...
أما لو تطورت الأمور وزادت عن حدودها وتم مس مساجد الله أو المسلمين عن عمد أو تخريب الدولة ومنشئاتها ونشر الذعر فسأكون بأمر الله أو من يقتل دفاعاً عن الإسلام وأهله وعن من يسلم وجهه لله منهم ويمنعوه عنوة من دخول دين الحق ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------

